# Famous Australian bowhunter in court for poaching



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone knows who this person is? Lots of rumours around, but it would be nice to know and knock those rumour mills down. 

I know of only one 37 year old bowhunter from Merewether in New South Wales, and if it is actually him, there could be some serious consequences for all Aussie bowhunters. And his sponsors


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

That would be something if it is indeed the person I am thinking of, but really not surprised by much anymore.


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Just found it - listed in the Scone Court, NSW 19 July 2018. 

Whoa.


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Doesn't matter who it is. You cant poach, I cant imagine that it was intentional but i dont know him personally. That's a big blow to the community tho.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

So much information in this thread. Almost like "When sending bows out beware"


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

jbsoonerfan said:


> So much information in this thread. Almost like "When sending bows out beware"


I'd hate for someone to actually name the person


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

ADAM GREENTREE. Boom! I like the guy a lot. I hope it was just a screw up and not intentionally poaching. But again I have no clue.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

phays1007 said:


> I'd hate for someone to actually name the person


I know right. Just start a thread and let the rumors run rampant.


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Not rumours any more, its listed in the criminal courts now and is a matter of public record.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh Crikey mate!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Never even heard of the guy, looked him up just another high profile poacher that thinks he could do what he wants! Lock his as up and take away his hunting right's!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

griffwar said:


> Never even heard of the guy.


I'm with this guy.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just did a quick google search on Adam Greentree. One of the pictures has on it " How hunting makes you a better man" Oh Well:embarres:


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Man I hope it isn’t him, he’s an awesome guy and hunter, truly hope it was just a mistake if it was indeed him.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

At some time most of the "celebrity" hunters poached an animal. They will do anything to get a footage.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Outsider said:


> At some time most of the "celebrity" hunters poached an animal. They will do anything to get a footage.


Word lain:


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone who doesn’t know him should look him up on YouTube. He’s been on some really good podcasts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

erichall84 said:


> Anyone who doesn’t know him should look him up on YouTube. He’s been on some really good podcasts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s good friends with John Dudley, Joe Rogan and Cameron Hanes. Probably known as one of the best bow hunters of this time. Smart guy too. Don’t know anything of this poaching topic but I will look into it. I doubt he would have done any poaching in intentionally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

erichall84 said:


> He’s good friends with John Dudley, Joe Rogan and Cameron Hanes. Probably known as one of the best bow hunters of this time. Smart guy too. Don’t know anything of this poaching topic but I will look into it. I doubt he would have done any poaching in intentionally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a lot to the last sentence. Very well could be game laws down under are even more vague and confusing then they can be here. Maybe it was a simple mistake. Sure hope so.


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Happened to a buddy of mine once. About 50 yards into the wrong unit and shot a deer he wasent suppose too. Easy to do in the back country and your onx maps arent working or if you read your map wrong. Hopefully it doesnt ruin his whole life.


----------



## colduke (Jan 9, 2016)

4IDARCHER said:


> There is a lot to the last sentence. Very well could be game laws down under are even more vague and confusing then they can be here. Maybe it was a simple mistake. Sure hope so.


Yeah as much as he loves the process, the animals, the land, I can't imagine this would have been a purposeful thing. Especially as much as he goes deep on foot, I can easily imagine he just crossed a boundary without knowing. Doesn't seem like the Wilderness Innovations or whatever guy that took two elk and left one to take the bigger one, or Brackett taking an animal after killing another. One the land owner told him not to... I can draw a line between that and accidentally crossing a border to a park. And, I hope that's all it is, no matter who the mystery hunter is.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

The problem with guided hunts is the outfitter puts you on their stands or where they scout. Who has ever questioned an outfitter and asked them to show proof that where they’re hunting is actually their property. We see maps with property lines but we are taking their word that they aren’t encroaching on any lines. 

Crap doesn’t typically hit the fan until a bigger than normal deer is shot.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

For the guy's defending him, I was once told by a game warden a inch is as good as a mile! I crossed about 5 yards into a closed unit, I had no idea and the game warden caught Me. I did not get a ticket but I sure got a ass chewing and was told that it was My duty to know the boundaries. Easy to do at times yes, but as he pointed out it was My duty and if I was confused steer clear to be on the safe side and to contact him if I was unsure and he would help Me out. A guy I call a friend to this day and I have taken him up on his offer a few times and he was very helpful with getting Me straighten'd out on a few area's I was unsure of.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

shootstraight said:


> The problem with guided hunts is the outfitter puts you on their stands or where they scout. Who has ever questioned an outfitter and asked them to show proof that where they’re hunting is actually their property. We see maps with property lines but we are taking their word that they aren’t encroaching on any lines.
> 
> Crap doesn’t typically hit the fan until a bigger than normal deer is shot.




This is a great statement. It’s funny here in Nc you shoot a 4 pointer no one cares you shoot 145” buck which is huge here in the county I live and folks start saying he musta shot it at night, or on someone else’s property, or illegal, or he uses a rifle during archery season, blah blah blah. Jealousy, and before you know it folks are following your truck around everywhere watching where you hunt.

That’s why I don’t talk and follow all the laws and don’t hunt with many folks.

If you don’t know for sure don’t do it.


----------



## PSE_Xforce352 (Feb 23, 2009)

Do it for the GRAM


----------



## colduke (Jan 9, 2016)

griffwar said:


> For the guy's defending him, I was once told by a game warden a inch is as good as a mile! I crossed about 5 yards into a closed unit, I had no idea and the game warden caught Me. I did not get a ticket but I sure got a ass chewing and was told that it was My duty to know the boundaries. Easy to do at times yes, but as he pointed out it was My duty and if I was confused steer clear to be on the safe side and to contact him if I was unsure and he would help Me out. A guy I call a friend to this day and I have taken him up on his offer a few times and he was very helpful with getting Me straighten'd out on a few area's I was unsure of.


Legally, for sure. If you cross the line, you cross the line and I wouldn't expect different treatment whether it's an inch or a mile. I might HOPE for it but wouldn't expect it. When I say I can draw a line between leaving an animal to take a bigger one, hunting without a tag, etc, vs a person that does "everything right" for the animals unknowingly entering a boundary line and taking an animal....that person would still be guilty of hunting in a non huntable area. However, to me, that doesn't morally/ethically rank the same as leaving one animal to rot while taking another one because it's antlers are bigger, or knowingly taking an animal from an area without a tag. There's reasons why that person that unknowingly crossed the line isn't supposed to take an animal, but there's room for intent in my scales of justice. Maybe not in the fine department, but certainly in the public outcry/judgement department.


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

Some of the comments, lol.

He bought a block of land right next door to where he was caught, he knows the boundary. Not a one time thing and not the first time he's been caught, just the first time he's been charged. Definitely not a mistake.

In the bowhunting community down here he is known for it.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

moose2367 said:


> Some of the comments, lol.
> 
> He bought a block of land right next door to where he was caught, he knows the boundary. Not a one time thing and not the first time he's been caught, just the first time he's been charged. Definitely not a mistake.
> 
> In the bowhunting community down here he is known for it.


If this is true, and I don't doubt you in the least, I hope they throw the book at him and he loses his sponsors. This is terrible for the sport of bowhunting when people in the limelight poach or do stupid things.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

moose2367 said:


> Some of the comments, lol.
> 
> He bought a block of land right next door to where he was caught, he knows the boundary. Not a one time thing and not the first time he's been caught, just the first time he's been charged. Definitely not a mistake.
> 
> In the bowhunting community down here he is known for it.


Lol, uh-oh.

I would like to hear Cam Hanes thoughts.


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

What supposably did he poach? But if he was over the boundary, he was over the boundary.. I never even heard of the Aussie..


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> There is a lot to the last sentence. Very well could be game laws down under are even more vague and confusing then they can be here. Maybe it was a simple mistake. Sure hope so.


If you read the media release from New South Wales Police, it was a targeted operation - they had him in their sights and he was well within the National Park. Kinda rules out the “ooops i didnt know where i was” defence.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I just can’t picture him poaching at all, the guy is just too real. He is human and people do make mistakes, so until I see something that actually says his name, I’m going to say he didn’t do it.


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

Supersteeb said:


> I just can’t picture him poaching at all, the guy is just too real. He is human and people do make mistakes, so until I see something that actually says his name, I’m going to say he didn’t do it.


Haha, you see what he wants you to see. He's nothing like instgram
Look at the thread 'wonder if his sponsors will drop him' 
There's a link to his court date, with his name.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

You know with as many of these guys who get caught, just makes me wonder how many times they don’t get caught.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

I messaged him on Instagram with that picture and asked if it was him.. He opened the message and didn't respond.


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Thats pretty ballsy


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

moose2367 said:


> Haha, you see what he wants you to see. He's nothing like instgram
> Look at the thread 'wonder if his sponsors will drop him'
> There's a link to his court date, with his name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I stand corrected, thanks for the info.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! It looks to me like the temptation of all those tasty unhunted animals was too much... Adam Greentree has always come across as a very positive man and a good bowhunting role model for the industry... Hope this is all crap. I guess we will wait and see


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

The crazy thing is the maximum fine is $3300.. Thats not very stiff in my opinion


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

if he is wrong he is wrong, we need law and order. It bothers me when i try to do everything right and others are doing things illegal it hurts.


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

That's crazy.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

He is not the first "high profile" bowhunter to be tempted with an easy trophy by going where they are not allowed and won't be the last. 

The pressure of maintaining an image by producing the goods is too much for some. Australian National Parks are definite no go zones for bowhunters, that is why the deer thrive there. Everyone knows it but most prefer to do the right thing.

In this case the truth will come out and all respect for the hunter will be lost and his profile will disappear.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

azscorpion said:


> Oh Crikey mate!


This ^^^ made me LOL.

Maybe Greentree will call Chris Brackett and get some advice on what to do after your hunting career tanks....


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just looked at the Australia bowhunting forum, no info regarding this transgression, is this a case of Aussies are pure and clean and don’t do wrong.


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

Could have something to do with he used to own that forum, the current owner works for greentree


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Is he on any hunting shows? What is his claim to fame? Who are his sponsors?


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

MNarrow said:


> Is he on any hunting shows? What is his claim to fame? Who are his sponsors?


claim to fame is he is a highly successful bowhunter. He hunts AUS, New Zealand and the US. Big sponsors are Under Armour and Hoyt. He has a huge instagram following. Id found guilty it'll be interesting to see how Hoyt and UA handle it


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

sambone said:


> claim to fame is he is a highly successful bowhunter. He hunts AUS, New Zealand and the US. Big sponsors are Under Armour and Hoyt. He has a huge instagram following. Id found guilty it'll be interesting to see how Hoyt and UA handle it


You know UA will drop him. Didn’t they drop a spouse of a hunter who killed a bear with a spear? Or something like that? There was a big thread on it about a year ago.


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

Crazy someone with the connections he has and the ability to hunt all over the world would do something so reckless. 

I don’t know many if any guys who haven’t accidently broken a law. But when being a representative of the sport and as it sounds knowingly poaching? Weird, seems like there must be more to the story.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

cmd242 said:


> I messaged him on Instagram with that picture and asked if it was him.. He opened the message and didn't respond.


Lol, really? You can’t be a grown man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr. Man said:


> Lol, really? You can’t be a grown man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a public figure and gets hundreds of messages a day. If he's going to poach then he can't get mad at people asking him about it. Its literally public knowledge. He needs to own up to it. He would get a better reception if he came out and said he made a mistake rather than acting like this great guy and hunter when in reality he isn't.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Lets all just wait and see if he is found guilty or not... Many have been falsely accused. Many times all the information needs to come out to see what really happened. 

It sounds like he did it, but lets wait and see before we pass too much judgement. I once was accused of using drugs simply because my dance moves were so hot normal folks could not comprehend. I was sober


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

sambone said:


> Lets all just wait and see if he is found guilty or not... Many have been falsely accused. Many times all the information needs to come out to see what really happened.
> 
> It sounds like he did it, but lets wait and see before we pass too much judgement. * I once was accused of using drugs simply because my dance moves were so hot normal folks could not comprehend. I was sober*


No shame in your game!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I just feel so left behind on this whole thing. If I would just “follow” other men on the interweb, I probably would have heard of this guy that hunts on the other side of the world before this. I might even have found some rage at being betrayed by this unknown guy, too. Strange, strange world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilleytech (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr. Man said:


> I just feel so left behind on this whole thing. If I would just “follow” other men on the interweb, I probably would have heard of this guy that hunts on the other side of the world before this. I might even have found some rage at being betrayed by this unknown guy, too. Strange, strange world.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as strange as the guy who finds the need to come into the discussion with nothing to add but pitty for the people in the discussion lol “Mr. Man”


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Dilleytech said:


> Not as strange as the guy who finds the need to come into the discussion with nothing to add but pitty for the people in the discussion lol “Mr. Man”


I only feel pity for me. I’ve been left behind in this world of hero worship. All I have left to do is comment on a hunting forum. Lol, “Dilley”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Man said:


> I only feel pity for me. I’ve been left behind in this world of hero worship. All I have left to do is comment on a hunting forum. Lol, “Dilley”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know who this guy is or who Shane is, but they have plenty of fan boys I guess.


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Adams painted a picture on Facebook and Insta of being a wholesome, down to earth hunter that follows the laws and does right by everyone. The reality is a very different story - his blog ‘Bowhunters Life’ was essentially taken from another person running ‘Bowhunter for Life’ and he’s downtrodden so many Australian bowhunters that many are happy to see him fall from grace.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Mr. Man said:


> I just feel so left behind on this whole thing. If I would just “follow” other men on the interweb, I probably would have heard of this guy that hunts on the other side of the world before this. I might even have found some rage at being betrayed by this unknown guy, too. Strange, strange world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, I feel the same way! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

BowHntDownUnder said:


> Adams painted a picture on Facebook and Insta of being a wholesome, down to earth hunter that follows the laws and does right by everyone. The reality is a very different story - his blog ‘Bowhunters Life’ was essentially taken from another person running ‘Bowhunter for Life’ and he’s downtrodden so many Australian bowhunters that many are happy to see him fall from grace.


Do you have proof of this? You’ve made some pretty hefty claims against someone who, for all intents and purposes, is an extremely positive voice for bowhunting. With only 6 posts to your credit, I’m willing to bet that you’re either being paid by someone to try and Sabotage someone’s career or you’re just a person who feels he was done wrong. Either way I’m not buying what you’re selling.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Supersteeb said:


> BowHntDownUnder said:
> 
> 
> > Adams painted a picture on Facebook and Insta of being a wholesome, down to earth hunter that follows the laws and does right by everyone. The reality is a very different story - his blog ‘Bowhunters Life’ was essentially taken from another person running ‘Bowhunter for Life’ and he’s downtrodden so many Australian bowhunters that many are happy to see him fall from grace.
> ...


It’s a real shame that Australian bowhunters are trying to get the word out about a huge betrayal to our community that has been going on for a very long time with this person and Americans just refuse to believe it. He has sabotaged his own career by poaching in a national park for YEARS and finally being CRIMINALLY charged for it. There is literally a photo in this thread that proves he is being taken to a court on criminal charges for poaching. But hey, we’re just haters. 

I’m sure you guys would feel pretty pissed off too if some jerk did this in your community, gave you all a bad name in your country and because of his actions, made it incredibly difficult for hunters doing the right thing to get legal access. 

You Americans have really drank the koolaid. Open your eyes and listen to your Australian brothers and sisters who are being affected by this.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I see he’s got a court date for something. That photo doesn’t say what his charges are...and yet another post from someone who’s only got one post here, ever. I’m not saying that the guy is infallible, I’m just saying that these claims are career ruining and if it’s true then obviously the guy will pay for it, but to come onto a forum with this much reach and sling that type of mud; you’d better have solid proof.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Supersteeb said:


> I see he’s got a court date for something. That photo doesn’t say what his charges are...and yet another post from someone who’s only got one post here, ever. I’m not saying that the guy is infallible, I’m just saying that these claims are career ruining and if it’s true then obviously the guy will pay for it, but to come onto a forum with this much reach and sling that type of mud; you’d better have solid proof.


Proceedings have commenced for the following criminal offences: “Hunting an animal (deer) in a National Park; and possessing a compound bow in a National Park” as per NSW rural crime update. You can check it out on their official Facebook page. 

This isn’t some conspiracy. This is something that has been a long time coming.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

The trouble with self managed social media is the person portrays their image exactly how they wish the public to view them. They control what is seen, how it is presented and even faked to make their story/ photo more impressive. The social media image and the actual person are rarely the same. I personally know people who have poached with Adam in the past, so this is definitely not a first time or navigational mistake for him. He is disliked by many here in Australia, and plenty of people have got Adam's boot prints on their backs as he stepped on them and used them to promote himself. There was a good post started on this a year or so ago on one of the Australian Bowhunting Forums but when the owner of this forum is also employed by Adam in his fencing business, the post didn't stay up for long.

As far as "innocent until proven guilty" goes, that is fine but people do not get sent to court for no reason. He got caught red handed poaching in a National Park. People get "off" in court on technicalities or by dragging the process out so long that it is no longer financially viable for the prosecutor to continue. Whatever the court outcome, any fines or penalties will only leave Adam with a bit of a sore. It is how his sponsors handle him and what this does to his reputation in the future that will be his biggest concern.

The biggest shame of this all is regardless of what people think of Adam as a person, the image he portrayed and the media attention he was getting was very beneficial to the Australian hunting public. As a general rule, Australia has pretty much has no public land hunting access (there are a few exceptions but they are minimal), so when "leaders" like Adam are caught doing things like this, it is going to hurt us all. We have been trying for decades to get reasonable access to hunt public land, but when examples like this happen, future access gets harder and harder for the rest of us. For the US readers- imagine your most well known bowhunter getting caught hunting without a tag or license, or hunting in a National Park, or poaching on someone's private land without permission and think on how this reflects on you- we are all painted with the same brush in the public eyes.

I wonder, with all of Greentree's recent US hunting guests to his cabin, how many of them were lead onto National Parks or other no hunt land to hunt without their knowledge? They might be thanking their lucky stars they weren't alongside him on the day he got busted.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I get it and you boys finally have an outlet that's not being censored. 
Bad situation all around.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

And in the defence of us Aussies who have never posted on here before, we post on our own forum and this was recently raised over there, with a link to Archery Talk. Google Australian Bowhunting Forum and look for the "Is this legit or is someone being an ass" in the General forum (I cannot post links yet).

So this is my first time here, which is why I posted a bit of a Aussie perspective on the incident (see above post)


----------



## Specky (Feb 3, 2013)

Link for our US friends. 

http://www.bowhunting-forum.com/sho...r-is-someone-being-an-ass&p=231749#post231749

Alan


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

As an Ausi bowhunter I too am concerned - however - there is a world of difference to being charged with an offence - and being convicted - Adam may well be fully exonerated. So until the full facts are disclosed - and the Court has passed judgement- I'll hold off being the judge, jury and the executioner.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

johnno said:


> As an Ausi bowhunter I too am concerned - however - there is a world of difference to being charged with an offence - and being convicted - Adam may well be fully exonerated. So until the full facts are disclosed - and the Court has passed judgement- I'll hold off being the judge, jury and the executioner.


I’ve seen you defending him elsewhere. Whether or not he is convicted is one thing, but everyone in our community already knows he did it and has been doing it for ages. Pull your head out.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Wade883 said:


> It’s a real shame that Australian bowhunters are trying to get the word out about a huge betrayal to our community that has been going on for a very long time with this person and Americans just refuse to believe it. He has sabotaged his own career by poaching in a national park for YEARS and finally being CRIMINALLY charged for it. There is literally a photo in this thread that proves he is being taken to a court on criminal charges for poaching. But hey, we’re just haters.
> 
> I’m sure you guys would feel pretty pissed off too if some jerk did this in your community, gave you all a bad name in your country and because of his actions, made it incredibly difficult for hunters doing the right thing to get legal access.
> 
> You Americans have really drank the koolaid. Open your eyes and listen to your Australian brothers and sisters who are being affected by this.


How is this publicity hound getting busted affecting you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Please see Aussie Bows post up a ways. It’s alresdy been explained.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

The link above is a forum post on another forum about THIS forum post...absolutely no other new information. I find it hard to believe that the one posting the article and a few others on this same post are not the same person with multiple accounts or something like that.


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

Well it's about time he got caught. Long overdue..... Like 10yrs overdue. Lol


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

BowHntDownUnder said:


> Adams painted a picture on Facebook and Insta of being a wholesome, down to earth hunter that follows the laws and does right by everyone. The reality is a very different story - his blog ‘Bowhunters Life’ was essentially taken from another person running ‘Bowhunter for Life’ and he’s downtrodden so many Australian bowhunters that many are happy to see him fall from grace.


So true. I really can't believe it's taken this long to catch up with him. He's come unstuck in a big way but is anyone really surprised?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Supersteeb said:


> The link above is a forum post on another forum about THIS forum post...absolutely no other new information. I find it hard to believe that the one posting the article and a few others on this same post are not the same person with multiple accounts or something like that.




I did find it interesting the number of new members whose only posts were on this thread... Makes sense after seeing the other post. 

Pretty strong defense by one of the admins of the other forum; Hoping the truth comes out and justice, if deserved, is served.


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

johnno said:


> As an Ausi bowhunter I too am concerned - however - there is a world of difference to being charged with an offence - and being convicted - Adam may well be fully exonerated. So until the full facts are disclosed - and the Court has passed judgement- I'll hold off being the judge, jury and the executioner.


You may have voted for Hillary??? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Supersteeb said:
> 
> 
> > The link above is a forum post on another forum about THIS forum post...absolutely no other new information. I find it hard to believe that the one posting the article and a few others on this same post are not the same person with multiple accounts or something like that.
> ...




Y’all wonder why Adam isn’t posting any new hunting stuff on his social media? It’s because his hunting licence is suspended in NSW until his court date. Because he was caught. Just the same as if you were caught, say, drink driving; the police suspend your licence until you appear in court. And the judge may throw the case out or he may be fined and convicted - that’s up to the law. But facts are facts - the guy cannot hunt at the moment because he was *caught poaching* and his licence has been suspended until his court appearance on July 19. 

There are so new many first time commenters on here from Australia because our forum is highly censored by Adams best friend and employee, Antonio, who runs it. Give us a break.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Why does the public record not show actual charges? All I see is criminal charges. That seems pretty broad. That being said.....where there is smoke there is fire normally. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> "TheBlindArcher" said:
> 
> 
> > Supersteeb said:
> ...


Yup. 👍


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

stanmc55 said:


> You may have voted for Hillary??? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously? Congrats on literally the weakest response ever...


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Wade883 said:


> Y’all wonder why Adam isn’t posting any new hunting stuff on his social media? It’s because his hunting licence is suspended in NSW until his court date. Because he was caught. Just the same as if you were caught, say, drink driving; the police suspend your licence until you appear in court. And the judge may throw the case out or he may be fined and convicted - that’s up to the law. But facts are facts - the guy cannot hunt at the moment because he was *caught poaching* and his licence has been suspended until his court appearance on July 19.
> 
> There are so new many first time commenters on here from Australia because our forum is highly censored by Adams best friend and employee, Antonio, who runs it. Give us a break.




Please understand that on this forum it is not uncommon despite the rules for one person to have multiple accounts and screen names, and I think you misunderstood my comment as an accusation. In the beginning I did find it odd so many new members with so few, and very focused, comments on the subject. It was only after following the link to the Aussie hunting forum that it [all the new posters] made sense. 

As for the accused, I've never heard of him and don't follow him on social, or any other media, so I wouldn't know what he has posted or that he stopped doing so. I also wouldn't know if he had been suspended from hunting or not. 

I have observed in both forums/threads that there are those who condemn him already and those with the "innocent until proven guilty" mindset, and even those who believe he is just a good person who may have just made a mistake. Comments on both sides of the pond are not all that different, we on this side may appear to be a little more skeptical, but then are your skeptics signing up for ArcheryTalk to express their views? 

All I'm saying is that I hope the truth comes out... no plea deals, no dismissals based on technicalities, but the actual truth, comes out and justice is served.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Adam just flew into the states seen him signing autographs at the airport, said he was moving to the USA to hunt now, and looking for some property. Anyone want to help out?

He is applying for all his tags in every state and signed a new deal with some new Bow companies and gear companies.



Who is this guy anyways?
What’s all the fuss about?

If he is wrong he should be charged end of discussion.
How many of us broke the speed limit today?
None or perfect, and I am against breaking the law but who are we to cast judgement on the man. How many of us was there to know what went on? How many of us know all the details?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Wade883 said:


> It’s a real shame that Australian bowhunters are trying to get the word out about a huge betrayal to our community that has been going on for a very long time with this person and Americans just refuse to believe it. He has sabotaged his own career by poaching in a national park for YEARS and finally being CRIMINALLY charged for it. There is literally a photo in this thread that proves he is being taken to a court on criminal charges for poaching. But hey, we’re just haters.
> 
> I’m sure you guys would feel pretty pissed off too if some jerk did this in your community, gave you all a bad name in your country and because of his actions, made it incredibly difficult for hunters doing the right thing to get legal access.
> 
> You Americans have really drank the koolaid. Open your eyes and listen to your Australian brothers and sisters who are being affected by this.



Actually, this type of thing happens frequently in this country. I am not going to list _all _the "big name, big mouth TV hunters" that have been busted. But Chris Brackett is a fairly recent example. He didn't just poke a toe over the line. He documented his aggregious stupidity on film. Honestly, a significant percentage of the folks that saw this man in action over the years didn't like him in the least but enough worshippers existed for him to have marketable "brand" even if his brand was trashy.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Actually, this type of thing happens frequently in this country. I am not going to list _all _the "big name, big mouth TV hunters" that have been busted. But Chris Brackett is a fairly recent example. He didn't just poke a toe over the line. He documented his aggregious stupidity on film. Honestly, a significant percentage of the folks that saw this man in action over the years didn't like him in the least but enough worshippers existed for him to have marketable "brand" even if his brand was trashy.


according to Brackets wiki page he is a leading pioneer in the world of male peg**ng.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

sambone said:


> Lets all just wait and see if he is found guilty or not... Many have been falsely accused. Many times all the information needs to come out to see what really happened.
> 
> It sounds like he did it, but lets wait and see before we pass too much judgement. I once was accused of using drugs simply because my dance moves were so hot normal folks could not comprehend. I was
> 
> ...


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

All this talk of innocent until proven guilty..... Lol. Anyone who knows this clown personally already know what's up. Saw him shoot a tamed old roo at point blank while it had hopped over for a look. Could have shaken its hand it was that friendly. That's illegal here too BTW. Can't shoot native animals with a bow. No exceptions. He's a liar, a thief, a poacher, and just a downright fake human being. He deserves what he gets. No wonder he's bolted to the USA. Once told me his son, hunter, was getting in the way of his dream to be a famous bowhunter. Nasty person all round. Been a long time coming. Parted ways with this fool 10 years ago. Enjoying the show so far. It will all come out now. Lol


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Has any one checked out his FB page.


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Wade883 said:
> 
> 
> > Y’all wonder why Adam isn’t posting any new hunting stuff on his social media? It’s because his hunting licence is suspended in NSW until his court date. Because he was caught. Just the same as if you were caught, say, drink driving; the police suspend your licence until you appear in court. And the judge may throw the case out or he may be fined and convicted - that’s up to the law. But facts are facts - the guy cannot hunt at the moment because he was *caught poaching* and his licence has been suspended until his court appearance on July 19.
> ...


👍


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Wade883 said:


> There are so new many first time commenters on here from Australia because our forum is highly censored by Adams best friend and employee, Antonio, who runs it. Give us a break.


Just an off topic question-just wondering if Antonio is no longer in the Illawarra if he is working for Adam? Or maybe Adam lives here and I've never come across him


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Well I'll go out on a limb and tell ya what I think. Sounds like the kind of immigrant we don't need in this country, don't let him in, keep him in Aussie. 
If the Aussies here are right, which I believe they probably are the guy sounds like a jerk.
Does the US really need professional hunters like this? Some One who goes around killing stuff for the camera and fun, all arrogant and full of himself. Come on man, it's not that hard to kill something, in fact it's super easy, especially if you poach. I don't think it's anything to brag about. All you have to do is pull a trigger, archery is not that difficult either. Many here are very good archers/ hunters and I believe they hunt to be outdoors, spend time with friends, challenge themselves, meat for freezer, get away from work, etc....
Whatever I could be wrong about this guy but I don't really care for professional killers. I killed something, big deal
If he goes around killing tame, illegal wallabys / kangaroos the guys an idiot.


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Let's face it- no one has Tall Poppy Syndrome down quite like the Aussies.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_poppy_syndrome


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Seriously? Congrats on literally the weakest response ever...


Yours just took top spot!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Banjo7172 said:


> &#55357;&#56397;



^^^ Is this an emoji? In the post it's just computer coding to my screen reader, but in my response it might be a 'thumbs up' emogi... Seen the code more than once in this thread, just wondered if I'm being called a name. 

BTW and totally off topic, Down Under is the only place I've ever known to have a brewery that actually brailles their beer labels... WAY COOL! Now that's true blind accessibility.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Banjo7172 said:


> All this talk of innocent until proven guilty..... Lol. Anyone who knows this clown personally already know what's up. Saw him shoot a tamed old roo at point blank while it had hopped over for a look. Could have shaken its hand it was that friendly. That's illegal here too BTW. Can't shoot native animals with a bow. No exceptions. He's a liar, a thief, a poacher, and just a downright fake human being. He deserves what he gets. No wonder he's bolted to the USA. Once told me his son, hunter, was getting in the way of his dream to be a famous bowhunter. Nasty person all round. Been a long time coming. Parted ways with this fool 10 years ago. Enjoying the show so far. It will all come out now. Lol


Would love to know who you are because I, too, know Adam personally and all the terrible things he has done - to animals, to me, my family and other people/hunters whilst I was friends with him. I KNOW he poaches, I unknowingly watched him do it. He tells people the national park is his property as it backs onto his. I know for a fact he has taken some other high profile people poaching without them knowing. 

He has never had a good relationship with his family. And the worst thing is, all of the reconciled “happy family” stuff he posts now is only for the camera, for fame, because the family aspect sells. I’m glad he has a relationship with his family again but shame it’s for the wrong reasons. 
And the only reason his wife “hunts” - I don’t even want to call it hunting because she makes no effort whatsoever - anyone can sit and wait for someone to call an animal in to less than 20 and shoot it like a target, and I know she has injured numerous animals before from being that inexperienced; the only reason she hunts is to ride Adams coat tails to fame. She’s just as bad as him. Both arrogant and cruel people. 

They have no friends left here. They’re have burnt every bridge and hurt every person who was ever kind to them. 

You Americans have every right to be skeptic on the subject. At the end of the day you don’t know him, so how could you know? But for the people who do - I’m glad we have found this forum and are able to express the truth and connect.


----------



## JordanUnderscor (Oct 17, 2017)

I really hate to hear all of this. Really enjoyed watching him and cam go back and forth. People have mixed opinions on Cam Hanes but the man works hard and is what got me into bows in the first place. Adam influenced me a great bit as well. Can’t always trust what you see on social media I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> Banjo7172 said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk of innocent until proven guilty..... Lol. Anyone who knows this clown personally already know what's up. Saw him shoot a tamed old roo at point blank while it had hopped over for a look. Could have shaken its hand it was that friendly. That's illegal here too BTW. Can't shoot native animals with a bow. No exceptions. He's a liar, a thief, a poacher, and just a downright fake human being. He deserves what he gets. No wonder he's bolted to the USA. Once told me his son, hunter, was getting in the way of his dream to be a famous bowhunter. Nasty person all round. Been a long time coming. Parted ways with this fool 10 years ago. Enjoying the show so far. It will all come out now. Lol
> ...


Mate, I'm sure we will bump into each other at some stage and have a laugh at all this. I severed ties with Adam as soon as I saw his true colours. I have zero respect or sympathy for such scum. Everything he preached is bs. Won't last long in the US either. They'll spot his bs soon enough and he'll vanish into thin air. Good riddance I reckon. Cheers!


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Banjo7172 said:
> 
> 
> > ��
> ...


Lol..!! Yeah mate. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Shinigami3 said:


> Let's face it- no one has Tall Poppy Syndrome down quite like the Aussies.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_poppy_syndrome


That is true, but in the main it isn't against those who are successful purely for that, its against those who think they are better because of their success (or are arrogant because of it). That wikipedia page describes this. It is a bit of a national game though I think


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

JordanUnderscor said:


> I really hate to hear all of this. Really enjoyed watching him and cam go back and forth. People have mixed opinions on Cam Hanes but the man works hard and is what got me into bows in the first place. Adam influenced me a great bit as well. Can’t always trust what you see on social media I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He inspired me to get another bow a decade ago. One hunting trip later and I saw who he really is. It a damned shame but people like Adam do exist unfortunately and he'll do anything for 15minutrs of fame. All we can do is share our disappointment in him. A lot of animals and people alike have suffered his cruelty and greed. Should change his name to greedtree. Lol.


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

Gruder said:


> Well I'll go out on a limb and tell ya what I think. Sounds like the kind of immigrant we don't need in this country, don't let him in, keep him in Aussie.
> If the Aussies here are right, which I believe they probably are the guy sounds like a jerk.
> Does the US really need professional hunters like this? Some One who goes around killing stuff for the camera and fun, all arrogant and full of himself. Come on man, it's not that hard to kill something, in fact it's super easy, especially if you poach. I don't think it's anything to brag about. All you have to do is pull a trigger, archery is not that difficult either. Many here are very good archers/ hunters and I believe they hunt to be outdoors, spend time with friends, challenge themselves, meat for freezer, get away from work, etc....
> Whatever I could be wrong about this guy but I don't really care for professional killers. I killed something, big deal
> If he goes around killing tame, illegal wallabys / kangaroos the guys an idiot.



Spot on mate. Truth is, we don't want him here either.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Wade883 said:


> Y’all wonder why Adam isn’t posting any new hunting stuff on his social media? It’s because his hunting licence is suspended in NSW until his court date. Because he was caught. Just the same as if you were caught, say, drink driving; the police suspend your licence until you appear in court. And the judge may throw the case out or he may be fined and convicted - that’s up to the law. But facts are facts - the guy cannot hunt at the moment because he was *caught poaching* and his licence has been suspended until his court appearance on July 19.
> 
> There are so new many first time commenters on here from Australia because our forum is highly censored by Adams best friend and employee, Antonio, who runs it. Give us a break.


He has been posting old hunts from AUS a lot lately. And his recent hunt in NZ... hmmmmm


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Why would Cameron Hanes be such good friends with him? 
Did he take Cam onto National Park land hunting and tell him it was his land?
Is Adam really relocating to the States? 


I learned years ago to never be surprised at human beings... You can think you know someone well and then they will do some things that are shocking...


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

sambone said:


> Why would Cameron Hanes be such good friends with him?
> Did he take Cam onto National Park land hunting and tell him it was his land?
> Is Adam really relocating to the States?
> 
> ...


If Cam came to hunt with you I am sure you would do everything to make a good impression. Speaking for myself, its not like I would eat a bag of potato chips in front of Cameron.

It boggles my mind that this guy was hunting with Rogan, Hanes and Dudley and everything was ok. Hanes and Dudley so experienced hunters and Rogan the streetwise guy.


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

> If Cam came to hunt with you I am sure you would do everything to make a good impression. Speaking for myself, *its not like I would eat a bag of potato chips in front of Cameron*.
> 
> It boggles my mind that this guy was hunting with Rogan, Hanes and Dudley and everything was ok. Hanes and Dudley so experienced hunters and Rogan the streetwise guy.


I would. And I'd make sure he could smell them, too. Take that you healthy maniac.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

FlatIslander said:


> If Cam came to hunt with you I am sure you would do everything to make a good impression. Speaking for myself, its not like I would eat a bag of potato chips in front of Cameron.
> 
> It boggles my mind that this guy was hunting with Rogan, Hanes and Dudley and everything was ok. Hanes and Dudley so experienced hunters and Rogan the streetwise guy.


WTH? This can’t be a serious post, can it? Are you saying you would actually go out of your way to try to impress another man? I can’t decide if this thread is sad or hilarious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

Mr. Man said:


> FlatIslander said:
> 
> 
> > If Cam came to hunt with you I am sure you would do everything to make a good impression. Speaking for myself, its not like I would eat a bag of potato chips in front of Cameron.
> ...


Right?? Piss off if you dont like my chips. Chip hater.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Mr. Man said:


> FlatIslander said:
> 
> 
> > If Cam came to hunt with you I am sure you would do everything to make a good impression. Speaking for myself, its not like I would eat a bag of potato chips in front of Cameron.
> ...



Honestly this is pathetic, I don’t care who hunts with me we are going to abide by the law. I am a born again Christian and I only live my life to please Christ. I am going to be honest if you watch enough of these “professional hunters” they are not very professional in my opinion. They are not many of them that are humble and down to earth. They forget where their bread is buttered. If it wasn’t for the local hunting enthusiast there would be no Bow companies, hunting gear companies, etc. and without these companies making money from us folks who take pride in being Sportsmans and ethical law abiding hunters, they wouldn’t have no money to sponsor these jack legs who hunt very very low key low pressured property and high fence property. Yes I said it, you wouldn’t believe the shows you see on tv they only tell you what you want to hear and show you what you want to see. However more times then ever they are high fence deer that were bottle fed. I am going to go even further, this is illegal too what about the hunts where they buy a 170-180” deer from a deer breeder and turn it loose 30 mins into open land (which is illegal) before the camera gets rolling and it’s tamer then your inside dog. They push this hype they are killing 180” deer in the same counties you have hunted for 20 years and never seen a deer over 150”. I am not going into details how I know allot of this because it doesn’t matter. Trust me everything you see on TV isn’t always what they make you believe it is. It’s a show to promote new products and companies will pay big money for advertisement that will sale. 

Let’s see some real footage from some real folks who go to work in an American owned family owned buisness and have to pay taxes and bills, who has allot of responsibility, who takes pride in their job, takes pride in their work ethic, their family, and their hobbies such as hunting, who isnt driving around in a brand new truck with decals all over it promoting another product, who doesn’t always have brand new tree stands, brand new bows, brand new side by sides and bad boy buggis, and brand new blah blah blah. What about the man who had to work his tail off and only gets a few days a year to take off work to hunt and a big buck to him is a 120” and he or she even had to work extra overtime just to afford that hunt. We have lost touch folks with all these payed hunters and stuff. I am not one bit jealous of them I want to continue to do what I do, and thank God for it. I will tell you this, there is allot sweat, blood, and tears involved in every animal I legally harvest. It is rewarding that way!

I say if your break the law you just Reep what you sow. However it’s not mine or your place to run folks down and if you think I am doing that I am not. I am stating the fact, why not videos of kids shooting their first buck that may be a spike or a 4 pointer lets be real. How many folks every time they go to the woods in a different state shoot 160-180” deer?


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

When you include "celebrity" and "bowhunter" in the same sentence bad things are bound to happen. I wonder how many on here would think I was such a great guy, if I were caught poaching down on the refuge?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

For fuk sake these guys just don't get when they have a good thing. I enjoy following these folks stuff on social media and such. It makes my days go faster and really helps time go. I cant hunt as much as they do so it is fun to go along for the ride. 

Not sure who is real anymore. I am guessing all or most of these guys have a skeleton in their closet. I love how they come out and just call people haters. How about just call it like it is. Some times when you get to our level you piss a few people off and I don't always make the right decisions. I would like for someone to say something like that. 

I am pretty successful in what I do. I tell younger guys that I try to mentor all the time. Don't try to piss people off but if you don't piss someone off once in a while you probably aren't really doing your job. That is ok, you need to learn from it and get better from it. Sometimes you have to push buttons to get things done. 

Still like following Dudley because I don't have a coach and his knowledge on shooting and bows is just really good.


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Man said:


> WTH? This can’t be a serious post, can it? Are you saying you would actually go out of your way to try to impress another man? I can’t decide if this thread is sad or hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your post has no point or meaning. 

Its in the human DNA to trying to impress a person of higher status. It is done either consciously or unconsciously.
Look at a son trying to impress his father. 
Look at the guy dressing up for a business dinner when the boss comes to visit the local branch. 
Look at the guy who cleans his house before Cam Hanes and his camera crew come to shoot some film.
Why do people buy a Rolex or a fancy car. Why do people post pics on facebook. 

Seriously, you guys didnt know this ?


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Be yourself, grandpa taught me years ago he said son be yourself. He is a very successful business man. Always be yourself.

Our house stays clean and first of all don’t need a camera crew in my house. I was taught to be clean shaven, well groomed, and nice clothes with my shirt tucked in. So no need to dress up for anyone. I have never bought a vehicle to impress anyone and never will.

It’s not in my DNA. We are country folk who have respect for people and serve God. I stand for the flag, I respect my president, I am a law abiding citizen, I am a law abiding ethical hunter.

I am not going to change my paper eaten either for anyone. Possibly this is the reason that archery talk and old gobbler are all the social media activities that I partake in. If you are genuine you will be yourself and not have to put on a show or make up a fantasy for others to believe your something different.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

While we await the verdict, does anyone know if another one of those kangaroos-playing-basketball movies will be coming out soon?


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

BottomLand54 said:


> We are country folk who have respect for people and serve God. I stand for the flag, I respect my president, I am a law abiding citizen, I am a law abiding ethical hunter.


Well I guess you answered this great, saying you dont need to impress anyone and then listing up how great you are.

To be serious thou I dont care much for people that try to impress with cars and stuff. But I have to be honest with myself and beeing a humble guy is also a way to impress. 

Either way my point is that Adam Greentree knew his place in the hierarchy together with Rogan, Dudley and Hanes, he knew he had to make an impression to be in that company. And that is the reason he wasnt busted as the guy he probably is.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

jeez, I guess if your breathing....you are trying to impress. I do not see what BottomLand54 posts what he is, is trying to impress upon anyone anything.


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

B4L Okie said:


> jeez, I guess if your breathing....you are trying to impress. I do not see what BottomLand54 posts what he is, is trying to impress upon anyone anything.


Well to be respected one needs to make some kind of impression. Simple as that.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Juneauhunt said:


> While we await the verdict, does anyone know if another one of those kangaroos-playing-basketball movies will be coming out soon?



Hilarious needed a good laugh!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

FlatIslander said:


> Your post has no point or meaning.
> 
> Its in the human DNA to trying to impress a person of higher status. It is done either consciously or unconsciously.
> Look at a son trying to impress his father.
> ...


If I were visiting you, and found out you wanted to do something, or eat something, but weren’t because you were trying to impress me for whatever reason, I would immediately lose any respect I had for you. There’s nothing that causes people to lose respect for somebody faster than finding out that person is a fake-ass individual. I feel sorry for anybody going through life that can’t be who they are because they’re trying to impress somebody. That’s not really a life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

> Your post has no point or meaning.
> 
> Its in the human DNA to trying to impress a person of higher status. It is done either consciously or unconsciously.
> Look at a son trying to impress his father.
> ...


Those examples aren't very good. Everyone will try to impress if it means it's benefitting them (a boss,courtship etc). As for family and gaining respect from your father or having pride as a son, that's a different dynamic entirely. 

People buy expensive, fancy things because it makes them feel good, or they're passionate about that item/hobby. Maybe they just like quality things? A few people might do it to try to impress others due to insecurities but that cant be generalized across the board. 

Higher status? Cam Hanes isnt of "higher status" than us. Sure, he's a successful bow hunter. What are you? Some of us are doctors, or in the military or have other very respectable or specialized careers. Hanes is a human being like everyone else. Doesnt make him better or more important. If being "higher status" means I have to turn into a social media ***** and blog my life, count me out. 

If you change your behaviour because you're in the presence of some random who you think is more important than you, then you dont deserve those chips. Or respect.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I would eat chips and drink even more beer in front of him. I guess if he didn't like it he could leave. I'm not impressed by any other man in this world. I respect the hell out of a bunch of people but I won't ever be star stuck by another man. I guess this internet thing has adult men idolizing other adult men. Damn shame.


----------



## Specky (Feb 3, 2013)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I would eat chips and drink even more beer in front of him. I guess if he didn't like it he could leave. I'm not impressed by any other man in this world. I respect the hell out of a bunch of people but I won't ever be star stuck by another man. I guess this internet thing has adult men idolizing other adult men. Damn shame.


you dont have role models mate?


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I would eat chips and drink even more beer in front of him. I guess if he didn't like it he could leave. I'm not impressed by any other man in this world. I respect the hell out of a bunch of people but I won't ever be star stuck by another man. I guess this internet thing has adult men idolizing other adult men. Damn shame.


You’re welcome to share my chips and beer. That goes for anybody on here that will tell it like it is, without worrying what other people think. All you fanboys and idol worshippers can go wherever it is you go to not eat chips and be fake. The rest of us will be having fun and keepin’ it real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

im impressed by the man who is; humble but strong, guided by his moral principles, considerate of others and tries to live his life guided by wisdom.
I'm rarely impressed


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Specky said:


> you dont have role models mate?


Yep, my old high school tech ed teacher, my mom and grandparents, my old coaches, but nobody that I have never met and just see on TV or the internet.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Gruder said:


> im impressed by the man who is; humble but strong, guided by his moral principles, considerate of others and tries to live his life guided by wisdom.
> I'm rarely impressed



Amen, we should never idolize or worship man. Man will always fail us. But the Lord never will.


I don’t wish evil upon Mr. Greentree, however I think allot of us get caught up in bashing others, and when a man who is known as a celebrity let’s us down we think it’s the end of the world. I am so thankful I have never had a hero, if Mr. Greentree is wrong he is wrong.


----------



## Specky (Feb 3, 2013)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Yep, my old high school tech ed teacher, my mom and grandparents, my old coaches, but nobody that I have never met and just see on TV or the internet.


Ah now i understand! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Banjo7172 said:


> Spot on mate. Truth is, we don't want him here either.


I hope his international fan base remember that greentree chose to poach. He chose to do it over many years and chose to disrespect the law along with disrespecting many other hunters. He deletes any and all comments on his social media from the australian community that compromise his image and tell the truth and he brands them as “haters”. He screenshots comments from deliberately controversial photos and posts them on his social media to play victim and inspire crowd bullying. This man will play victim once he has been convicted, I’d bet my life on it. Do not let him. He is not a victim, he broke the law and killed unnessisarily for social media. I hope you all have enough dignity in yourselves to remember that and stand with whats right.


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

I told my son to be careful who chooses as “heroes", as all men all fallible including me.


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> Banjo7172 said:
> 
> 
> > Spot on mate. Truth is, we don't want him here either.
> ...


All very true. He'd planned his way to fame over a decade ago, and he did just that. Would have taken a great deal of hard work, and the bloke is very talented so he'd have got there without boosting off others backs, pilfering others intellectual property, or poaching. I'm not shocked, but extremely unimpressed. I don't usually take part in any social media at all and I genuinely almost always give the benefit of the doubt, as well feeling compassion for someone who's made a mistake which leads to heavy consequences. In this case though I'm almost amused at his falling from grace. I mean here's a bloke who did his best to destroy anyone who got in his way, or even posed as competition here. Anyone he's associated with here, like Antonio for instance, simply serve him purpose and for their service they get a little taste of fame. Not much, just a little. Second anyone else gets noticed, he quietly brings them unstuck. Well it's time for Mr greedtree to taste his own medicine. 

Now Antonio reckons Adam hasn't been charged and will be fighting all this.... ? He's not in civil court ffs, and he's the "accused" as far as I'm aware. Which btw, means he's definitely been charged on several counts but is yet to appear, enter a plea, and/or be convicted and sentenced. Mate, he's been doing this sh*t his entire adult life, and he was caught red handed well over any boundaries. The police prosecutors don't like to lose and won't have you appear if they weren't pretty sure they have a strong case. If he pleads not guilt, they'll just keep stacking on charges. Best bet would be plead guilty, apologise to his fans (LMFAO) and cop a couple small fines and maybe a state suspension of his hunting/fishing licenses. His biggest problem is that the police want to make a public example. He's not getting off on some technicality, because there isn't one. Adam lives in "adam land" and he's got no idea of the criminal justice system. Poor Adam, don't be like Adam. Lol.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Banjo7172 said:


> All very true. He'd planned his way to fame over a decade ago, and he did just that. Would have taken a great deal of hard work, and the bloke is very talented so he'd have got there without boosting off others backs, pilfering others intellectual property, or poaching. I'm not shocked, but extremely unimpressed. I don't usually take part in any social media at all and I genuinely almost always give the benefit of the doubt, as well feeling compassion for someone who's made a mistake which leads to heavy consequences. In this case though I'm almost amused at his falling from grace. I mean here's a bloke who did his best to destroy anyone who got in his way, or even posed as competition here. Anyone he's associated with here, like Antonio for instance, simply serve him purpose and for their service they get a little taste of fame. Not much, just a little. Second anyone else gets noticed, he quietly brings them unstuck. Well it's time for Mr greedtree to taste his own medicine.
> 
> Now Antonio reckons Adam hasn't been charged and will be fighting all this.... ? He's not in civil court ffs, and he's the "accused" as far as I'm aware. Which btw, means he's definitely been charged on several counts but is yet to appear, enter a plea, and/or be convicted and sentenced. Mate, he's been doing this sh*t his entire adult life, and he was caught red handed well over any boundaries. The police prosecutors don't like to lose and won't have you appear if they weren't pretty sure they have a strong case. If he pleads not guilt, they'll just keep stacking on charges. Best bet would be plead guilty, apologise to his fans (LMFAO) and cop a couple small fines and maybe a state suspension of his hunting/fishing licenses. His biggest problem is that the police want to make a public example. He's not getting off on some technicality, because there isn't one. Adam lives in "adam land" and he's got no idea of the criminal justice system. Poor Adam, don't be like Adam. Lol.


The fines and a possible licence suspension won’t mean anything to him if he’s going to America for the rest of the year like I’ve heard. They need to cancel it and so they should with a criminal conviction like this.


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

USPfan said:


> Higher status? Cam Hanes isnt of "higher status" than us. Sure, he's a successful bow hunter. What are you? Some of us are doctors, or in the military or have other very respectable or specialized careers. Hanes is a human being like everyone else. Doesnt make him better or more important. If being "higher status" means I have to turn into a social media ***** and blog my life, count me out.


I might be wrong but IMO Hanes has a high status in the bowhunting world. And that of course is the point, not wether a brain surgeon has a higher status in the general society.
Evelutionary psychology is a interesting and complex topic, and an eye opener for many, "I dont bow for for no man" types. Can anyone honestly say they would not do single thing to better themself or their home if the president came to visit ?


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

Wade883 said:


> The fines and a possible licence suspension won’t mean anything to him if he’s going to America for the rest of the year like I’ve heard. They need to cancel it and so they should with a criminal conviction like this.


Are you sure he got an US licence ?


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

FlatIslander said:


> Are you sure he got an US licence ?


I don’t know anything about his US hunting. I’m talking about his Australian licence.


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

Wade883 said:


> I don’t know anything about his US hunting. I’m talking about his Australian licence.


Yes but to hunt in US he needs a licence. If he used his Aus to Hunt in US he will be out of a licence there as well.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

FlatIslander said:


> Yes but to hunt in US he needs a licence. If he used his Aus to Hunt in US he will be out of a licence there as well.


Didn’t know that! That will be interesting!


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

Wade883 said:


> Didn’t know that! That will be interesting!


Yes typically if a US citizen want to hunt in Germany he can use his US issued licence but of course needs a local hunting permit.

Not sure how this will play in the US. Maybe he could take a bowhunting safety course in say NY and get his licence that way. Not sure. With no language barrier it should be easy for him. But then again, if he gets a conviction for pouching there might be some rules blocking this option.


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

FlatIslander said:


> USPfan said:
> 
> 
> > Higher status? Cam Hanes isnt of "higher status" than us. Sure, he's a successful bow hunter. What are you? Some of us are doctors, or in the military or have other very respectable or specialized careers. Hanes is a human being like everyone else. Doesnt make him better or more important. If being "higher status" means I have to turn into a social media ***** and blog my life, count me out.
> ...


True, he is definitely higher status in the bow hunting community. If you care about that kind of thing. I'm a fan of hunting but not enough to care about any social heigharchy.

I agree that evolutionary psychology is complex, having majored in psychology. But you also have to keep in mind that you cant generalize behaviour. 

If my prime minister came to visit, I'd clean my house as much as I would if anyone else came over. That however is out of pride for my home and myself. I'd be embarrassed if it was filthy. It's solely for me, not out of respect for anybody else. Definitely not to impress. As for bettering myself? Nope... if he's visiting me he can deal with me as I am. How would I even better myself? I can do a mean british accent i guess. 

It's just like donating to charity. For most people its self serving. We like feeling good, that were contributing. Rarely is it because you genuinely want to help the cause. Humans are selfish.


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

USPfan said:


> True, he is definitely higher status in the bow hunting community. If you care about that kind of thing. I'm a fan of hunting but not enough to care about any social heigharchy.
> 
> I agree that evolutionary psychology is complex, having majored in psychology. But you also have to keep in mind that you cant generalize behaviour.
> 
> ...


Good post. I belive it's been debated and enlightnend enough in this thread thou.

Back to Mr Adam Greentree.


----------



## johnsd16 (Nov 30, 2015)

Never heard of the guy until this thread. Looked him up and after a few pics he looks like a mega douche. Flatbill, selfie with bleach blond wife in aviators, yep. It still amazes me that there are enough fanboys out there that these people can make any type of a living at hunting and self promotion. I follow absolutely no one in any way on any of the instabook type platforms. I know they aren’t big in the archery world but why aren’t there more guys like Randy Newberg and Steven Rinella. They seem genuine, not fame *****s, and want to help other hunters as individuals and also hunting as a whole. I guess I respect them but if they called and said they wanted to come meet and hang out with me I’m not enough of a “fan” to skip my 9 year olds baseball practice to do it. I guess maybe if I was drinking beer and watching forensic files I’d be down, but this fanboy stuff for other hunters is nuts. I wonder if they are fans of mine and follow my career and I just don’t know it....


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

johnsd16 said:


> Never heard of the guy until this thread. Looked him up and after a few pics he looks like a mega douche. Flatbill, selfie with bleach blond wife in aviators, yep. It still amazes me that there are enough fanboys out there that these people can make any type of a living at hunting and self promotion. I follow absolutely no one in any way on any of the instabook type platforms. I know they aren’t big in the archery world but why aren’t there more guys like Randy Newberg and Steven Rinella. They seem genuine, not fame *****s, and want to help other hunters as individuals and also hunting as a whole. I guess I respect them but if they called and said they wanted to come meet and hang out with me I’m not enough of a “fan” to skip my 9 year olds baseball practice to do it. I guess maybe if I was drinking beer and watching forensic files I’d be down, but this fanboy stuff for other hunters is nuts. I wonder if they are fans of mine and follow my career and I just don’t know it....


Well, crap, I guess since you did, I’ll look up this “famous” hunter, and see what he looks like. I’ll look up Hanes and Dudley, too, since that’s the only way I’ll ever know what these supposed inspirations look like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

johnsd16 said:


> Never heard of the guy until this thread. Looked him up and after a few pics he looks like a mega douche. Flatbill, selfie with bleach blond wife in aviators, yep. It still amazes me that there are enough fanboys out there that these people can make any type of a living at hunting and self promotion. I follow absolutely no one in any way on any of the instabook type platforms. I know they aren’t big in the archery world but why aren’t there more guys like Randy Newberg and Steven Rinella. They seem genuine, not fame *****s, and want to help other hunters as individuals and also hunting as a whole. I guess I respect them but if they called and said they wanted to come meet and hang out with me I’m not enough of a “fan” to skip my 9 year olds baseball practice to do it. I guess maybe if I was drinking beer and watching forensic files I’d be down, but this fanboy stuff for other hunters is nuts. I wonder if they are fans of mine and follow my career and I just don’t know it....


Lol at judging people based on the color of their hair or the shape of the bill of their hat or the type of sunglasses one wears.


----------



## johnsd16 (Nov 30, 2015)

MNarrow said:


> Lol at judging people based on the color of their hair or the shape of the bill of their hat or the type of sunglasses one wears.


Yep, based on their look they fit my profile of modern day fame *****s. 

Seems like enough Aussie guys have come out of the woodwork to have a pretty good idea of what type of guy greenstick is. It looks like saying this guy isn’t a poacher is like saying Myles Keller isn’t a drunk. Unfortunately being a douche/poacher isn’t a disease like alcoholism. It kind of is though since the dopamine response to the rush and attention is what results in these types of escalations. I hope this dude falls hard and if I ever run into him out on the mountain, he’ll get my straight up opinion not some fanboy ego stroking.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

MNarrow said:


> Lol at judging people based on the color of their hair or the shape of the bill of their hat or the type of sunglasses one wears.


That’s right. We all do that, whether you want to admit it or not. The guy looks like a self-absorbed camera *****, which, lo and behold, he is. A lot of times you can judge a book by its cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatIslander (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Man said:


> Well, crap, I guess since you did, I’ll look up this “famous” hunter, and see what he looks like. I’ll look up Hanes and Dudley, too, since that’s the only way I’ll ever know what these supposed inspirations look like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should check out MTN OPS as well a bunch of Adam like guys. 

Dudley is very respected e.g. is hired by World Archery to instruct. My only beef with Dudley is that when he has a guest in his podcast he talks 75% himself,


----------



## johnsd16 (Nov 30, 2015)

I’ve seen the MTN ops fanboys, they have flatbills and skip leg day too often 

Good for the guys that are making money off of the homers that think you need some special supplement to get up a mountain and find an animal. That’s what that brand is, marketing. Their products do nothing more than stuff you can find in the grocery store. I know a little about physiology and nutrition, and you won’t see me buying this stuff these companies and guys like greenstick are pimping.


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

USPfan said:


> FlatIslander said:
> 
> 
> > USPfan said:
> ...



Very well said mate. For the most part humans are extremely selfish, both as a race and individually.


----------



## Banjo7172 (Jul 2, 2018)

johnsd16 said:


> Never heard of the guy until this thread. Looked him up and after a few pics he looks like a mega douche. Flatbill, selfie with bleach blond wife in aviators, yep. It still amazes me that there are enough fanboys out there that these people can make any type of a living at hunting and self promotion. I follow absolutely no one in any way on any of the instabook type platforms. I know they aren’t big in the archery world but why aren’t there more guys like Randy Newberg and Steven Rinella. They seem genuine, not fame *****s, and want to help other hunters as individuals and also hunting as a whole. I guess I respect them but if they called and said they wanted to come meet and hang out with me I’m not enough of a “fan” to skip my 9 year olds baseball practice to do it. I guess maybe if I was drinking beer and watching forensic files I’d be down, but this fanboy stuff for other hunters is nuts. I wonder if they are fans of mine and follow my career and I just don’t know it....


Yup. I'm hearing ya. I don't get this fanboy bull**** either. I've always believed those that crave fame or power are the last that should be given either. Very low self esteem in my opinion.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

TV/ Celebrity hunters have done as much harm to our sport as any anti group. But yet , and I’ll never figure out why , there are tons of hunters that support these clowns by watching the fake garbage they call entertainment. Every single one of them is a detriment to our sport,bar none!


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> johnsd16 said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of the guy until this thread. Looked him up and after a few pics he looks like a mega douche. Flatbill, selfie with bleach blond wife in aviators, yep. It still amazes me that there are enough fanboys out there that these people can make any type of a living at hunting and self promotion. I follow absolutely no one in any way on any of the instabook type platforms. I know they aren’t big in the archery world but why aren’t there more guys like Randy Newberg and Steven Rinella. They seem genuine, not fame *****s, and want to help other hunters as individuals and also hunting as a whole. I guess I respect them but if they called and said they wanted to come meet and hang out with me I’m not enough of a “fan” to skip my 9 year olds baseball practice to do it. I guess maybe if I was drinking beer and watching forensic files I’d be down, but this fanboy stuff for other hunters is nuts. I wonder if they are fans of mine and follow my career and I just don’t know it....
> ...


You can't honestly tell me that when you see a guy in white sunglasses, a flashy designer tshirt, covered in tattoos driving a jacked up truck you think, "huh, he looks like a nice guy." 😄


----------



## Mr One-9 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr. Man said:


> Well, crap, I guess since you did, I’ll look up this “famous” hunter, and see what he looks like. I’ll look up Hanes and Dudley, too, since that’s the only way I’ll ever know what these supposed inspirations look like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So, you're saying with nearly 6700 post on AT, that you've never heard of Dudley or Hanes? Sounds like the ultra humble gimmick is just as far on the other end of the spectrum as the camera ******>


----------



## Mr One-9 (Feb 11, 2016)

Billy H said:


> TV/ Celebrity hunters have done as much harm to our sport as any anti group. But yet , and I’ll never figure out why , there are tons of hunters that support these clowns by watching the fake garbage they call entertainment. Every single one of them is a detriment to our sport,bar none!


You can't call them all detriments bar none just because they were afforded an opportunity. I've watched Dudley along time and he's one of the few who is legit. Hell, when he documented his shoulder surgery, he brought more awareness to the disabled archery community by explaining all of the knowledge he gained while talking to a few of the elite disabled archers. So, if you were to have the same chance to get paid to do what you've worked hard at for years and with that came some tv time and fame ( which most of us would do without, but that comes with the territory), you're going to give it up? For what reasons? You're too humble? Or do you already know the spotlight is going to change you or show us who you really are. If you look at Cam and John, both have fans, both are sponsored, and both have the majority of their social media presence in their control, not some production company dictating to them. Cam has a 9-5 like most of us and Dud does his own production. I think we should call out the fakes without having genuine people suffer by being grouped in with them.


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

One of you Aussies should go to his court appearance, let us know how it goes. 

...though if its criminal court, being first appearance it'll likely get held over or a trial date set. So it might be a waste of time. But still! Even just to keep this thread alive as everything that could be said has been.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Mr One-9 said:


> You can't call them all detriments bar none just because they were afforded an opportunity. I've watched Dudley along time and he's one of the few who is legit. Hell, when he documented his shoulder surgery, he brought more awareness to the disabled archery community by explaining all of the knowledge he gained while talking to a few of the elite disabled archers. So, if you were to have the same chance to get paid to do what you've worked hard at for years and with that came some tv time and fame ( which most of us would do without, but that comes with the territory), you're going to give it up? For what reasons? You're too humble? Or do you already know the spotlight is going to change you or show us who you really are. If you look at Cam and John, both have fans, both are sponsored, and both have the majority of their social media presence in their control, not some production company dictating to them. Cam has a 9-5 like most of us and Dud does his own production. I think we should call out the fakes without having genuine people suffer by being grouped in with them.


It’s good you have someone to worship.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr One-9 said:


> So, you're saying with nearly 6700 post on AT, that you've never heard of Dudley or Hanes? Sounds like the ultra humble gimmick is just as far on the other end of the spectrum as the camera ******>


Never said I never heard of them. Said I didn’t know what they looked like, because I’ve never cared enough to watch or listen to them before. Thanks for updating me on my post count, though, didn’t realize it was that high. Einstein.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

USPfan said:


> One of you Aussies should go to his court appearance, let us know how it goes.
> 
> ...though if its criminal court, being first appearance it'll likely get held over or a trial date set. So it might be a waste of time. But still! Even just to keep this thread alive as everything that could be said has been.


I’m sure a few people will be showing up there. The thing is, he is a bad person and will do anything to destroy anyone who gets in his way, so good on whoever does show up for the rest of us. And good on the few Americans who have had the balls to put the pressure on him on social media by asking him about it.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

Billy H said:


> It’s good you have someone to worship.


It's good to see you are completely short sighted, dealing in absolutes & pass judgement without 0 research. 
You sir are a grade A tool.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

C.D.T said:


> It's good to see you are completely short sighted, dealing in absolutes & pass judgement without 0 research.
> You sir are a grade A tool.


Another TV hunter worshiper comes out from under his rock.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to clarify - although I'm not aware of the full facts - given what has been made public thus far- I would suspect any alleged breaches are under the Parks & Wildlife Act - so on that basis it is not under the Crimes Act. To my knowledge he has not been "charged". In all probability, a Court Attendance Notice (CAN) was issued - which are also issued for civil matters - so the issue of the CAN in itself is no indication of guilt. In this instance I would also doubt a conviction would impact upon any Visa application.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

johnno said:


> Just to clarify - although I'm not aware of the full facts - given what has been made public thus far- I would suspect any alleged breaches are under the Parks & Wildlife Act - so on that basis it is not under the Crimes Act. To my knowledge he has not been "charged". In all probability, a Court Attendance Notice (CAN) was issued - which are also issued for civil matters - so the issue of the CAN in itself is no indication of guilt. In this instance I would also doubt a conviction would impact upon any Visa application.


Doesn’t apply as its a criminal matter NOT civil, so strike that one and no the court list does NOT state the charges, they never do. He HAS been charged with a matter, that’s why it’s showing up on the list under “criminal”, otherwise the jurisdiction would be blank or civil, whether he is convicted or found guilty of the matter is another thing..he could just get fined, but it unless it’s dismissed outright, it will always appear on his record.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

Billy H said:


> Another TV hunter worshiper comes out from under his rock.


Nope which shows just how much of a small minded troll you really are hahahaha. 

I have watched a few shows here and there and find the majority are just canned hunts as you are describing, however there are a few legitimate hunters out there that video their hunts & attempt to educate people who have an interest in hunting. 
I do find John Dudley a little different to most although I am more interested in his podcasts than his hunting program. Probably because he isn't just a bow hunter but also an accomplished target, field & 3d hunter who bases his podcasts around answering questions about form, tuning, equipment & hunting. He gives advise on how to get in contact with game wardens etc & offering help to the farmers that let you on their properties. He talks about his past mistakes openly so hopefully others don't have to learn the hard way. He also gets hired by world archery to coach and give official seminars. He also raises $ through auctioning off equipment to charities based around military & disabilities etc. 
Then there is Steven Rinella who films his hunts & attempts to educate through them. 
Do I class myself as a fanboy? no, but I do have a level of respect for those that have worked hard & earnt it. 
To be clear I am not a follower or fan of Greentree even though I am Australian, however tarring all film hunters with the same brush is just plain foolish. 
Explain to me again how they are ALL bad for our sport.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

C.D.T said:


> Nope which shows just how much of a small minded troll you really are hahahaha.
> 
> I have watched a few shows here and there and find the majority are just canned hunts as you are describing, however there are a few legitimate hunters out there that video their hunts & attempt to educate people who have an interest in hunting.
> I do find John Dudley a little different to most although I am more interested in his podcasts than his hunting program. Probably because he isn't just a bow hunter but also an accomplished target, field & 3d hunter who bases his podcasts around answering questions about form, tuning, equipment & hunting. He gives advise on how to get in contact with game wardens etc & offering help to the farmers that let you on their properties. He talks about his past mistakes openly so hopefully others don't have to learn the hard way. He also gets hired by world archery to coach and give official seminars. He also raises $ through auctioning off equipment to charities based around military & disabilities etc.
> ...


I like Dudley's educational stuff. He hasn't really any new shows in a while. 

I don't specifically go out of my way to watch any specific show but I will turn them on late at night if I cant sleep.


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

A lot of bashing going on in here and maybe I am about to get flamed as well, but here it goes...

I watch the NFL, but that doesn't mean I am wearing Tom Brady's jersey on Sundays or asking to take a picture with Drew Brees if I see him in public. Same goes for any other sport or athelte. I like sports, I enjoy watching sports, and I spend lots of time talking and analyzing sports. That doesn't mean I am homering to any of the individual players.

I would say the same goes for hunting. I love the Fresh Tracks series on Amazon Prime, I enjoy all of the Under Armour Hunt videos, like listening to Rogan when he has various hunters on, follow the Solo Hunter series with Remi Warren on Amazon, and so on. Does that mean I care about what Cameron Hanes takes for supplements? Hell no. Do I care what happens to Adam Greentree? Not in the least. But the fact that I know who they are or watch their hunts on YouTube while trying to fall asleep, doesn't take away my man card or make me "idolize" these guys. It means I would rather watch a hunting video than a rerun of Cops or Law & Order while winding down at night. I am not sure why some members here think knowing whom these guys are is directly correlated to being a fan boy.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

C.D.T said:


> Nope which shows just how much of a small minded troll you really are hahahaha.
> 
> I have watched a few shows here and there and find the majority are just canned hunts as you are describing, however there are a few legitimate hunters out there that video their hunts & attempt to educate people who have an interest in hunting.
> I do find John Dudley a little different to most although I am more interested in his podcasts than his hunting program. Probably because he isn't just a bow hunter but also an accomplished target, field & 3d hunter who bases his podcasts around answering questions about form, tuning, equipment & hunting. He gives advise on how to get in contact with game wardens etc & offering help to the farmers that let you on their properties. He talks about his past mistakes openly so hopefully others don't have to learn the hard way. He also gets hired by world archery to coach and give official seminars. He also raises $ through auctioning off equipment to charities based around military & disabilities etc.
> ...


Dude just give it up! I get what you’re saying and as a guy that dislikes most television hunters Dudley and Hanes are different and are great assets to the sport. Hanes has met with senators and other political figures on behalf of hunters to further the sport and bring more awareness to public lands. These are good rugs that actually help the sport. The guy you’re arguing with is an internet troll that has done nothing to help anyone and really seems to only get enjoyment out of arguing.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Hardly any thoughtful discussion going on in here anymore. Like I’ve already said, Adam Greentree is human and therefore not above reproach. But, to come into a forum and have your first post be about trying dismantle a mans career that in all honesty hasn’t been at ALL negative for bowhunters and has actually tried to further bowhunting; I personally find it fishy and it stinks of someone attempting to stir the pot and give anti/non hunters more ammunition. If Greentree really did knowingly poach game, then of course, he deserves proper punishment and that could include losing sponsorships and the like. There’s no real proof that the poaching claim is 100% accurate and to come online, with the vast reach that the internet can have, and start up the rumor mill that a fairly notable hunter/conservationist is flat out guilty of something so egregious, with no solid proof; is just as unethical as being a poacher is.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I spent a week in a deer camp with Greentree in 2014, and I didn't know of him in any way before that hunt. He just seemed to be a guy from Australia that hunted really hard and kinda kept to himself. I went out to dinner with him several times that week and he seemed to be a nice enough guy. It was several months later I saw a picture of him and recognized him as the guy I was in camp with. I just say this because of the questioning about the guys who have hunted with him and how would they not know if he were an ass.


----------



## Mr One-9 (Feb 11, 2016)

C.D.T said:


> It's good to see you are completely short sighted, dealing in absolutes & pass judgement without 0 research.
> You sir are a grade A tool.





Billy H said:


> Another TV hunter worshiper comes out from under his rock.



C.D.T. it's quite simple. Billy In Life’s Lessons You Hear, Pushing Uneducated Loose Lipped Yammer Only Undermines Respectful Healthy Expression And Discussion. Once Understanding Takes Out Fear You Offer Untapped Reasoning And Sound Suggestions. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Supersteeb said:


> Hardly any thoughtful discussion going on in here anymore. Like I’ve already said, Adam Greentree is human and therefore not above reproach. But, to come into a forum and have your first post be about trying dismantle a mans career that in all honesty hasn’t been at ALL negative for bowhunters and has actually tried to further bowhunting; I personally find it fishy and it stinks of someone attempting to stir the pot and give anti/non hunters more ammunition. If Greentree really did knowingly poach game, then of course, he deserves proper punishment and that could include losing sponsorships and the like. There’s no real proof that the poaching claim is 100% accurate and to come online, with the vast reach that the internet can have, and start up the rumor mill that a fairly notable hunter/conservationist is flat out guilty of something so egregious, with no solid proof; is just as unethical as being a poacher is.


You sound like you’ll be one of the first to fall for his “I’ve let myself down, I’ve let my family down, I’ve let the fans down and I’ve let future generations of hunters down” damage control speech when this all comes out.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Wade883 said:


> You sound like you’ll be one of the first to fall for his “I’ve let myself down, I’ve let my family down, I’ve let the fans down and I’ve let future generations of hunters down” damage control speech when this all comes out.


Fall for it? No. Poaching is something you don’t come back from. All I’m saying is that, if you’re going to try and accuse someone of something that would all but end their career, you better have a good amount of solid evidence. Like I said, if the guy actually did it, then throw the book at him for everything you can. But don’t go around making unsubstantiated claims. You’ve got to have a little humility in what you do, if it were you in his position would you want someone running around saying everything that you guys have said on this thread, without all the information involved? I know I wouldn’t, that’s why people get taken to court for Defamation of Character. Just saying. Let all the facts get laid out, if/when he’s found guilty then the tsunami of followers and sponsors leaving him will start and everything he’s worked so hard for will crumble, no question.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't say I'm surprised. I've never met the guy and the only exposure I have to him are his appearances with Remi Warren on SOLO Hunter. But after all TV personalities making the same mistakes over the past few years one has to wonder if it's worth it. I say no. There's no shot, no picture, no footage and no animal worth poaching or trespassing. Everyone makes mistakes. That being said, some are very quick to forgive. Look at Spook Spann. He owns ground just a few hundred yards from where I'm sitting now. Even after all of his legal issues, the locals still treat him like a Rock Star. 

We have to start actually punishing for these transgressions to hope for any change.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

Supersteeb said:


> Fall for it? No. Poaching is something you don’t come back from. All I’m saying is that, if you’re going to try and accuse someone of something that would all but end their career, you better have a good amount of solid evidence. Like I said, if the guy actually did it, then throw the book at him for everything you can. But don’t go around making unsubstantiated claims. You’ve got to have a little humility in what you do, if it were you in his position would you want someone running around saying everything that you guys have said on this thread, without all the information involved? I know I wouldn’t, that’s why people get taken to court for Defamation of Character. Just saying. Let all the facts get laid out, if/when he’s found guilty then the tsunami of followers and sponsors leaving him will start and everything he’s worked so hard for will crumble, no question.


Exactly.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr One-9 said:


> C.D.T. it's quite simple. Billy In Life’s Lessons You Hear, Pushing Uneducated Loose Lipped Yammer Only Undermines Respectful Healthy Expression And Discussion. Once Understanding Takes Out Fear You Offer Untapped Reasoning And Sound Suggestions. :wink: :thumbs_up


 Hahaha nice work


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

moose2367 said:


> Could have something to do with he used to own that forum, the current owner works for greentree


He NEVER owned that forum, EVER. ANYONE who says he did, including himself is a liar.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

111


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

johnno said:


> As an Ausi bowhunter I too am concerned - however - there is a world of difference to being charged with an offence - and being convicted - Adam may well be fully exonerated. So until the full facts are disclosed - and the Court has passed judgement- I'll hold off being the judge, jury and the executioner.


Wake TF up Johnno.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> I did find it interesting the number of new members whose only posts were on this thread... Makes sense after seeing the other post.
> 
> Pretty strong defense by one of the admins of the other forum; Hoping the truth comes out and justice, if deserved, is served.


The admin of the forum works for Adam.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> Y’all wonder why Adam isn’t posting any new hunting stuff on his social media? It’s because his hunting licence is suspended in NSW until his court date. Because he was caught. Just the same as if you were caught, say, drink driving; the police suspend your licence until you appear in court. And the judge may throw the case out or he may be fined and convicted - that’s up to the law. But facts are facts - the guy cannot hunt at the moment because he was *caught poaching* and his licence has been suspended until his court appearance on July 19.
> 
> There are so new many first time commenters on here from Australia because our forum is highly censored by Adams best friend and employee, Antonio, who runs it. Give us a break.


No such thing as a 'bowhunting license' in Australia in the manner that you suggest.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Wade883 said:


> Doesn’t apply as its a criminal matter NOT civil, so strike that one and no the court list does NOT state the charges, they never do. He HAS been charged with a matter, that’s why it’s showing up on the list under “criminal”, otherwise the jurisdiction would be blank or civil, whether he is convicted or found guilty of the matter is another thing..he could just get fined, but it unless it’s dismissed outright, it will always appear on his record.


Couple of points oh legal genius - the offences are under the Act as I stated. There is NO evidence whatsoever that he has been "charged" in the manner you constantly state -but having some knowledge of how N&P investigators work, suspect it was a CAN. In either event, he is listed as appearing at court - and in all probability will be for a mention only and the matter stood over - unless of course he enters a plea - and depending on the outcome - and given the facts of past history, first offence, standing in the community etc - the magistrate may choose to impose a penalty but no conviction is recorded under his own recognisance - eg a good behaviour bond- under Section 9 (formerly 556A). Anyway this is all supposition until the facts are played out in court. So sorry to say - but he's unlikely to be hung, drawn and quartered - as you so obviously wish for.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Edward Dantes said:


> No such thing as a 'bowhunting license' in Australia in the manner that you suggest.


I said hunting licence. They do exist, can be suspended and you need to have one for game animals, soooo.... don’t know why you’ve got your panties in a twist. Are you in Australia hunting deer without a licence mate?


----------



## nich_brown (Jul 8, 2018)

Agreed

Sent from my SM-G925R6 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

johnno said:


> Couple of points oh legal genius - the offences are under the Act as I stated. There is NO evidence whatsoever that he has been "charged" in the manner you constantly state -but having some knowledge of how N&P investigators work, suspect it was a CAN. In either event, he is listed as appearing at court - and in all probability will be for a mention only and the matter stood over - unless of course he enters a plea - and depending on the outcome - and given the facts of past history, first offence, standing in the community etc - the magistrate may choose to impose a penalty but no conviction is recorded under his own recognisance - eg a good behaviour bond- under Section 9 (formerly 556A). Anyway this is all supposition until the facts are played out in court. So sorry to say - but he's unlikely to be hung, drawn and quartered - as you so obviously wish for.


Whatever helps you sleep at night mate. I rang up the court to clarify what the court list said and they told me how it was set out meant he had a charge. But have fun defending your master, Greentree. I suggest you ring the court and do the same, oh legal genius.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> I said hunting licence. They do exist, can be suspended and you need to have one for game animals, soooo.... don’t know why you’ve got your panties in a twist. Are you in Australia hunting deer without a licence mate?


Really? In ALL states?

Nope. NO you don't. :zip:


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Edward Dantes said:


> Really? In ALL states?
> 
> Nope. NO you don't. :zip:


You do in NSW where he hunts.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Supersteeb said:


> Hardly any thoughtful discussion going on in here anymore. Like I’ve already said, Adam Greentree is human and therefore not above reproach. But, to come into a forum and have your first post be about trying dismantle a mans career that in all honesty hasn’t been at ALL negative for bowhunters and has actually tried to further bowhunting; I personally find it fishy and it stinks of someone attempting to stir the pot and give anti/non hunters more ammunition. If Greentree really did knowingly poach game, then of course, he deserves proper punishment and that could include losing sponsorships and the like. There’s no real proof that the poaching claim is 100% accurate and to come online, with the vast reach that the internet can have, and start up the rumor mill that a fairly notable hunter/conservationist is flat out guilty of something so egregious, with no solid proof; is just as unethical as being a poacher is.


You'd be wrong.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

DAMN I have to stop taking days off from these fun threads! 

One question has been bothering me from the beginning to all those who knew 'the truth' for years now... Who of you brought it to the attention of the authorities? Yeah so what if his buddy admins the Aussie bow hunting forum and his social media is squeaky clean... Why not bring your evidence to the magistrate when you first witnessed his actions? 

Not trying to be an ass here, and still love the Aussie beer company that Brailles their labels [you all rock], but if it is so upsetting now, why wasn't it back then? I guess for me trying to stop the injustice doesn't start after the accused is charged, righting the wrongs begins with when those wrongs are observed. 

Everyone was quick to jump on the 'lets hang Armstrong' bandwagon once WADA charged him, no one wanted to speak up for the 15 years before that... 

Sorry mates [hope I used that right], still love the beer!


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

redhouse2 said:


> I spent a week in a deer camp with Greentree in 2014, and I didn't know of him in any way before that hunt. He just seemed to be a guy from Australia that hunted really hard and kinda kept to himself. I went out to dinner with him several times that week and he seemed to be a nice enough guy. It was several months later I saw a picture of him and recognized him as the guy I was in camp with. I just say this because of the questioning about the guys who have hunted with him and how would they not know if he were an ass.


So you spent 1 week with him and it makes you question those who have known him for years and hunted with him dozens and dozens of times? :zip:
Good work champ.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> You sound like you’ll be one of the first to fall for his “I’ve let myself down, I’ve let my family down, I’ve let the fans down and I’ve let future generations of hunters down” damage control speech when this all comes out.


This. :thumbs_up

You KNOW it's going to happen.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> DAMN I have to stop taking days off from these fun threads!
> 
> One question has been bothering me from the beginning to all those who knew 'the truth' for years now... Who of you brought it to the attention of the authorities? Yeah so what if his buddy admins the Aussie bow hunting forum and his social media is squeaky clean... Why not bring your evidence to the magistrate when you first witnessed his actions?
> 
> ...


You have to understand the scene, the community and the way bowhunting works here. We are only a relatively very small number of hunters, it's not like there are millions of us like in the US. It's simply not as easy as just telling someone and 'boom' he's outed. It's far more complicated than that unfortunately.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> DAMN I have to stop taking days off from these fun threads!
> 
> One question has been bothering me from the beginning to all those who knew 'the truth' for years now... Who of you brought it to the attention of the authorities? Yeah so what if his buddy admins the Aussie bow hunting forum and his social media is squeaky clean... Why not bring your evidence to the magistrate when you first witnessed his actions?
> 
> ...


No one wants to be a snitch, mate. As I’ve said, greentree is not a nice person, has a far reach in the hunting community here, is a genius manipulator and will slander and ruin any hunter that gets in his way. Went to an archery shop after I stopped being mates with him and found out he had told the guy not to sell me anything! Who does that? Who thinks they’re that powerful? The archery shop guy and I had a good laugh about it. No one talks about it because dealing with Adam is like dealing with a high school mean girl who is out to get you. It’s just ridiculous and not worth the drama to be honest.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

> But don’t go around making unsubstantiated claims. You’ve got to have a little humility in what you do, if it were you in his position would you want someone running around saying everything that you guys have said on this thread, without all the information involved?


You're questioning people who know for FACT... they are not supposing or assuming. I think you should step away from your microphone before you hurt yourself defending a bloke you've never even met....and let the folks who DO know the truth speak their piece.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> You do in NSW where he hunts.


He hunts all over the country mate. Not being able to hunt in one state isn't going to stop him. Not having a license also isn't going to stop him. You should know that if you know him.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Edward Dantes said:


> He hunts all over the country mate. Not being able to hunt in one state isn't going to stop him. Not having a license also isn't going to stop him. You should know that if you know him.


You’re 100% correct. I was just saying that he can’t post anything on social media while his licence is suspended as it will be a violation that the dpi will obviously see. Hence why he is not posing any NEW hunting stuff from nsw.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> You’re 100% correct. I was just saying that he can’t post anything on social media while his licence is suspended as it will be a violation that the dpi will obviously see. Hence why he is not posing any NEW hunting stuff from nsw.


But ONLY in NSW. He can still hunt in other states that do no require a license.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Edward Dantes said:


> But ONLY in NSW. He can still hunt in other states that do no require a license.


Yep, as I’ve said like three times, in nsw. This is a guy who posted videos of him hunting every single week up at his cabin and now radio silence and pictures from the past. He can post whatever he likes out of state, but if he posts himself hunting in nsw he will be in the s***.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> DAMN I have to stop taking days off from these fun threads!
> 
> One question has been bothering me from the beginning to all those who knew 'the truth' for years now... Who of you brought it to the attention of the authorities? Yeah so what if his buddy admins the Aussie bow hunting forum and his social media is squeaky clean... Why not bring your evidence to the magistrate when you first witnessed his actions?
> 
> ...



G'day Mate! 
I'm sure people have "dobbed" on poachers like Adam in the past but all the dobbing does in help the authority build a picture of who is doing what illegal activities and where, so they (the authorities) can then have a go at catching the poacher in the act. Unfortunately, my word against his is never going to end up in a prosecution without other evidence. 

Can't say I've seen that beer either!


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

To the "innocent before proven guilty" crowd, there is really no such thing. For someone to end up in court in Australia, the case and evidence has to be really strong. To get a person to court, they need to be caught and investigated, then a prosecution brief completed and presented to a prosecution advisory committee. If they think there is sufficient evidence and the chance of a successful prosecution is good, then the brief goes to the State Department of Public Prosecution, who review it and if they agree that the evidence and the chance of a successful prosecution is good, only then does it go to court. If there is any doubt during this process, then it will rarely make it to court. So if someone ends up in court, 99.9% of the time, they did it. What happens in court is anyones guess- cases can get thrown out on legal technicalities, evidence not being allowed to be submitted, character assassination of witnesses, not to mention plea bargains and sob stories of why they did it. So the big unknown is how the magistrate views the poaching and deems it serious enough to record a conviction. I've got no doubt he is guilty and I'm sure the authorities will like to make an example of someone like Adam to send a message to all other potential poachers so will be following this one closely. If his first appearance doesn't go well, he'd be stupid to not have a pre-prepared statement to release acknowledging his stupidity, how he has let everyone down, the pressures he is under to "perform", etc. 

I'll be following even closer how his sponsors and his well known hunting mates handle him once it comes out- I imagine some have too much to lose to be seen to be supporting someone who is a poacher.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

I’ve heard he is counter-suing for entrapment and false ticketing.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

BIP said:


> I’ve heard he is counter-suing for entrapment and false ticketing.


This isn't America mate.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Aussie Bow said:


> This isn't America mate.


Just relaying what I was told by someone.......not trying to say I know the ins and outs of Australia law.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Just came across a Youtube posted in May of Greentree and Dudley together on a hunt... Curiosity had me try to watch it but 'at least in the beginning] there was no dialog and therefore useless for TheBlindArcher...


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

Not sure why this thread is still active, considering it isnt the 19th. What more can be said, aside from speculation and Aussie user's posts makeing it clear they're out for blood.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

BIP said:


> Just relaying what I was told by someone.......not trying to say I know the ins and outs of Australia law.


Sorry that probably came across a bit rough. 
A claim like that stinks of someone desperate to save a bit of face. Was the NP boundary moved deliberately to trick him, or were extra deer planted in the NP to lure him in? An honest confession and apology is probably the best thing he could do at the moment in my eyes. Not continue to play the victim and claim he was set up.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

USPfan said:


> Not sure why this thread is still active, considering it isnt the 19th. What more can be said, aside from speculation and Aussie user's posts makeing it clear they're out for blood.


When Australia essentially has no public land to hunt (there are a few exceptions but more than 95% of the public land here is closed to hunters), examples like this do nothing for our cause to get more land made available to us. We're disappointed that incidents like this set back the years hard work and relationship building of others to get us that access, that's why this thread is still active. 

Adam continually says he wants to be a positive influence on others and to promote bowhunting to the public, but all he's really interested in is promoting Adam Greentree.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Edward Dantes said:


> So you spent 1 week with him and it makes you question those who have known him for years and hunted with him dozens and dozens of times? :zip:
> Good work champ.


Nope, never questioned anyone. I think maybe your are a little touchy! Someone in one of the earlier comments stated that they didn't know how the Joe Rogans, Cam Hanes, etc.... of the world could have shared a camp with him and not known he was an ass. I was stating that if he is an ass I couldn't tell, I never questioned your integrity!! But I will say that you coming on here and snapping at me like this is more of a jerk move then he ever showed in an entire week!! Champ!


----------



## USPfan (Apr 15, 2018)

Aussie Bow said:


> USPfan said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why this thread is still active, considering it isnt the 19th. What more can be said, aside from speculation and Aussie user's posts makeing it clear they're out for blood.
> ...


Right but... if you guys have known about this for a while, and it angered you so... why had you not (im assuming you hadn't) reported him to your equivalent of conservation officers? Or to his sponsors? Or vented about him on here? 

Just playing devils advocate here... but it shouldn't have taken him getting caught for you guys to get fired up and active in discussing his past poaching.

If I actually knew of a "celebrity" (I use that term very lightly) bow hunter who's poaching, I'm going to report him. Not let it go until he gets caught, then act all fired up about it.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

USPfan said:


> Right but... if you guys have known about this for a while, and it angered you so... why had you not (im assuming you hadn't) reported him to your equivalent of conservation officers? Or to his sponsors? Or vented about him on here?
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here... but it shouldn't have taken him getting caught for you guys to get fired up and active in discussing his past poaching.
> 
> If I actually knew of a "celebrity" (I use that term very lightly) bow hunter who's poaching, I'm going to report him. Not let it go until he gets caught, then act all fired up about it.


see my post #195. If I or someone else catches him poaching, we cannot do anything about it except report it. No one will never be prosecuted on my word alone as it becomes his word against mine- but it does add to the intelligence picture so the actual Police or National Parks rangers can conduct a more targeted operation and catch him themselves and collect the evidence they need, which is what I suspect has happened here. I suspect him getting caught was not a random bust, but they were in there targeting him.

As for not venting on here earlier, I didn't know this forum existed until someone linked this post on one of our Australian bowhunting forums, hence the influx of Aussie interest here and comments being added to this post. Hopefully I can make some input here in the future that is positive and reflect us Aussies in a better way.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

redhouse2 said:


> Nope, never questioned anyone. I think maybe your are a little touchy! Someone in one of the earlier comments stated that they didn't know how the Joe Rogans, Cam Hanes, etc.... of the world could have shared a camp with him and not known he was an ass. I was stating that if he is an ass I couldn't tell, I never questioned your integrity!! But I will say that you coming on here and snapping at me like this is more of a jerk move then he ever showed in an entire week!! Champ!


Yeah sure, whatever you say bud. Keep on scrolling the next time you have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Aussie Bow said:


> see my post #195. If I or someone else catches him poaching, we cannot do anything about it except report it. No one will never be prosecuted on my word alone as it becomes his word against mine- but it does add to the intelligence picture so the actual Police or National Parks rangers can conduct a more targeted operation and catch him themselves and collect the evidence they need, which is what I suspect has happened here. I suspect him getting caught was not a random bust, but they were in there targeting him.
> 
> As for not venting on here earlier, I didn't know this forum existed until someone linked this post on one of our Australian bowhunting forums, hence the influx of Aussie interest here and comments being added to this post. Hopefully I can make some input here in the future that is positive and reflect us Aussies in a better way.


Well said.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Aussie Bow said:


> see my post #195. If I or someone else catches him poaching, we cannot do anything about it except report it. No one will never be prosecuted on my word alone as it becomes his word against mine- but it does add to the intelligence picture so the actual Police or National Parks rangers can conduct a more targeted operation and catch him themselves and collect the evidence they need, which is what I suspect has happened here. I suspect him getting caught was not a random bust, but they were in there targeting him.
> 
> As for not venting on here earlier, I didn't know this forum existed until someone linked this post on one of our Australian bowhunting forums, hence the influx of Aussie interest here and comments being added to this post. Hopefully I can make some input here in the future that is positive and reflect us Aussies in a better way.


Thanks for coming on here and answering questions with a level head and explaining the differences of how things work in Australia. I'm not sure why some Aussies are joining archery talk just to get on here and be rude to people making comments or asking questions.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Way back in beginning of this thread one of you guys said Max fine would be $3000 and maybe another $3000 or something like that. 
That doesn't sound like an awful lot of dough and he might just get right back into it.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

Gruder said:


> Way back in beginning of this thread one of you guys said Max fine would be $3000 and maybe another $3000 or something like that.
> That doesn't sound like an awful lot of dough and he might just get right back into it.


Exactly. The monetary fine (and getting maximum fines for a "first" offence is unlikely) will suck a little bit for him, but it won't change much in the long term. If his bow and hunting equipment was seized when he was caught, then I'm sure a few quick phone calls to Hoyt and UA had some replacements being sent straight away. How this changes his reputation amongst the bowhunting community here in Australia and the USA, and what his sponsors choose to do with him that will really hurt him. Time will tell.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

It is curious that he hasn't been dropped by his sponsors. They usually run at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

He may well have lost his bow, i see Dudley just built him another one. Been waiting for someone to jump on Dudleys instagram and ask him about Greentree.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Wade883 said:


> I said hunting licence. They do exist, can be suspended and you need to have one for game animals, soooo.... don’t know why you’ve got your panties in a twist. Are you in Australia hunting deer without a licence mate?


Mate the more you post - the more you show very little knowledge about anything except to come on here and vent over what is obviously a personal axe to grind or sour grapes - whatever the case - re the above - your wrong - you don't need a licence to hunt all deer - in NSW - Samba, Chital and Rusa can be hunted all year - on private property - no licence required - with the written consent of the landowner. Fallow and Red are open season from March to Oct. The only licence you may need is a R licence if you wish to hunt State forest areas. 

I wish to apologise to all US readers of this forum - and please know that the opinions of some do not represent the Australian bow hunting community in general. Whilst this topic did get some attention on the Australian Bow hunting Forum - it did not linger - no conspiratorial reasons - simply that we - like most sensible thinking persons - accept to give the benefit of the doubt until all the facts - not just supposition - are known. Once this matter has been heard and determined in a Court of Law - and all the facts are known - then if Adam Greentree (AG) has been found guilty - then so be it. But if he is exonerated - then that will also be accepted. Every person has the right of the presumption of innocence - and not be trialled by media - or in this instance - the personal agenda of others...and no AG is not a relative, personal friend or even my "master" as has been suggested - but that comment - certainly shows the originator...... to be a master debater.... This is my final comments on this matter as I believe at this juncture its already received enough notoriety....all the best my bow hunting brothers.....now let the stone throwing begin.....


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

johnno said:


> Mate the more you post - the more you show very little knowledge about anything except to come on here and vent over what is obviously a personal axe to grind or sour grapes - whatever the case - re the above - your wrong - you don't need a licence to hunt all deer - in NSW - Samba, Chital and Rusa can be hunted all year - on private property - no licence required - with the written consent of the landowner. Fallow and Red are open season from March to Oct. The only licence you may need is a R licence if you wish to hunt State forest areas.
> 
> I wish to apologise to all US readers of this forum - and please know that the opinions of some do not represent the Australian bow hunting community in general. Whilst this topic did get some attention on the Australian Bow hunting Forum - it did not linger - no conspiratorial reasons - simply that we - like most sensible thinking persons - accept to give the benefit of the doubt until all the facts - not just supposition - are known. Once this matter has been heard and determined in a Court of Law - and all the facts are known - then if Adam Greentree (AG) has been found guilty - then so be it. But if he is exonerated - then that will also be accepted. Every person has the right of the presumption of innocence - and not be trialled by media - or in this instance - the personal agenda of others...and no AG is not a relative, personal friend or even my "master" as has been suggested - but that comment - certainly shows the originator...... to be a master debater.... This is my final comments on this matter as I believe at this juncture its already received enough notoriety....all the best my bow hunting brothers.....now let the stone throwing begin.....


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m past caring what any devotees have to say. I’ve witnessed him poaching and I know people who have assisted the dpi in this case. Only thing we can do is wait until July 19, so calm down mate.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Wade883 said:


> I’m past caring what any devotees have to say. I’ve witnessed him poaching and I know people who have assisted the dpi in this case. Only thing we can do is wait until July 19, so calm down mate.




Again I have to ask because this bit is new to me... You actually witnessed AG poaching and said or did nothing? To me this is just more than just hearing about or hearsay [from a third person source], but borders on culpaebility. You are offiering to provide evidence in the proceedings correct?


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Please see aussie bows earlier posts.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Aussie Bow said:


> Sorry that probably came across a bit rough.
> A claim like that stinks of someone desperate to save a bit of face. Was the NP boundary moved deliberately to trick him, or were extra deer planted in the NP to lure him in? An honest confession and apology is probably the best thing he could do at the moment in my eyes. Not continue to play the victim and claim he was set up.


No worries.....just wanted to clarify what I was told by someone that had talked to him recently


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

moose2367 said:


> He may well have lost his bow, i see Dudley just built him another one. Been waiting for someone to jump on Dudleys instagram and ask him about Greentree.


He dropped his bow off a cliff in New Zealand so I think Dudley is rebuilding it. 

I was close to posting a question on his instagram but decided against it.


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

Edward Dantes said:


> Yeah sure, whatever you say bud. Keep on scrolling the next time you have nothing to contribute.


And who exactly are you?
You come in here and bash the living hell out of anyone that isn't on your lynching bandwagon then tell people to keep scrolling if they have nothing to contribute?
You joined this month and think you have any say on what people can post?
If the dude is guilty then I hope they punish the hell out of him.
If he's innocent I hope to see you back in here apologizing for the way you've acted towards members of AT.
(I won't expect we'll see you again if he's innocent)


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

maxx98 said:


> He dropped his bow off a cliff in New Zealand so I think Dudley is rebuilding it.
> 
> I was close to posting a question on his instagram but decided against it.


i was gonna sign up for instagram just to ask.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> i was gonna sign up for instagram just to ask.


Dud is a class guy and I doubt he would have responded to the claims until it is decided in court.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BIP said:


> Dud is a class guy and I doubt he would have responded to the claims until it is decided in court.


we literally don't know any of these people, literally no one knows how any of these guys are outside of their monetized personalities. can we just stop.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> we literally don't know any of these people, literally no one knows how any of these guys are outside of their monetized personalities. can we just stop.


Ummm....yeah, who I know and don’t know is what I know. Take it for what it’s internet worth....


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BIP said:


> Ummm....yeah, who I know and don’t know is what I know. Take it for what it’s internet worth....


you know no one and everyone is sure of that.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

friedm1 said:


> we literally don't know any of these people, literally no one knows how any of these guys are outside of their monetized personalities. can we just stop.


While I doubt there any many on here that know these people personally, ArcheryTalk actually does have members who do know and communicate with some people regularly. I wouldn't just assume someone doesn't know another person IRL. You never know who is sitting behind a screen name.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dudley will take whoever’s side Hoyt takes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Mudpup2 said:


> And who exactly are you?
> You come in here and bash the living hell out of anyone that isn't on your lynching bandwagon then tell people to keep scrolling if they have nothing to contribute?
> You joined this month and think you have any say on what people can post?
> If the dude is guilty then I hope they punish the hell out of him.
> ...


I'm someone who doesn't answer to you. You, someone who has no clue what they are talking about and someone only joined in May lololololol. . will i be apolgising? no because I know the truth and that is first hand not from some third party hater. found not guilty by law and innocent are two very different things my friend.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Edward Dantes said:


> I'm someone who doesn't answer to you. You, someone who has no clue what they are talking about and someone only joined in May lololololol. . will i be apolgising? no because I know the truth and that is first hand not from some third party hater. found not guilty by law and innocent are two very different things my friend.




Then same question to you as posted to others... If you knew way back then, why didn't you say anything way back then? The more I read some of the posts on here, the more I begin to believe some of you share responsibility/culpability in the most recent transgressions. Perhaps if several of you in the Aussie hunting community in general had said something when you knew about it "years ago" this investigation could have started a long time ago. 

One poster made a decent point about one person's word against another, especially a celebrity of the general community [paraphrased] which is true, but when a community, the hunting community, makes the effort people will begin to take notice. 

It's so easy to jump on the lynching bandwagon, it takes a lot more character and moral fiber to be that first person to speak up... 

There are some new members here who seem to be providing facts and objective opinions, and there are others who honestly sound like AG slept with their wives... C'mon mate, be on the right side of that line.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Then same question to you as posted to others... If you knew way back then, why didn't you say anything way back then? The more I read some of the posts on here, the more I begin to believe some of you share responsibility/culpability in the most recent transgressions. Perhaps if several of you in the Aussie hunting community in general had said something when you knew about it "years ago" this investigation could have started a long time ago.
> 
> One poster made a decent point about one person's word against another, especially a celebrity of the general community [paraphrased] which is true, but when a community, the hunting community, makes the effort people will begin to take notice.
> 
> ...


i have already answered this 



Edward Dantes said:


> You have to understand the scene, the community and the way bowhunting works here. We are only a relatively very small number of hunters, it's not like there are millions of us like in the US. It's simply not as easy as just telling someone and 'boom' he's outed. It's far more complicated than that unfortunately.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

You're right, one person's word probably won't get the magistrate's attention, but two, then three, then ten. Smaller community only means a larger percentage of your community is trying to make a difference. 

And let's say one, two, or ten people wouldn't make a difference, does that make it right to say "I saw it, I know it was wrong, I'm not going to do anything about it..." Others have mentioned AG's influence in the hunting community, and how he could make hunting difficult for his detracters... I then ask if hunting is more important than breaking the law? 

So, maybe I'm not giving a fair suck of the sav, but I'll throw it out there anyway, which of you true "hang the wanker" mob mentalities actually shared your experiences with anyone who could have made a difference, the magistrate, his sponsors, other social media outlets, in your little hunting community, before AG was given the CAN and you signed up for Archery Talk. 

And to many of our new Aussie mates, I apologize.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

without hard evidence even ten people speaking up means squat


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Edward Dantes said:


> without hard evidence even ten people speaking up means squat




And I contend that ten people saying "this is happening" starts that search for hard evidence... Saying nothing starts nothing. You can't start the fire without the spark, and it's pointless to throw a match into an already burning brush fire. That's all I'm trying to say friend.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> And I contend that ten people saying "this is happening" starts that search for hard evidence... Saying nothing starts nothing. You can't start the fire without the spark, and it's pointless to throw a match into an already burning brush fire. That's all I'm trying to say friend.


you can think that but you don't now the reality


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Edward Dantes said:


> you can think that but you don't now the reality




Then by all means, tell us the reality. What is it that stops someone from reporting an injustice? What would the consequences have been? Why is it okay to practice omerta all this time only to jump on a forum with some of the accusations and venom as this thread contains after the fact? Why is it okay to say the things without "hard evidence" now and not before? 

I'm a Yankee, so I'm slow... I just don't get it and would really like to know...


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> you know no one and everyone is sure of that.


Thanks for that, pudding pants....


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> Dudley will take whoever’s side Hoyt takes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you don’t really know him.....


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Adams in court today - be interesting to see what the charges are when it becomes published.


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

Good morning from Australia,
Mr Greentree didn't make it for his day in court today, instead his solicitor motioned for adjournment, which was granted and proceedings will now be 21 of September. Guilty until proven innocent in my book!
We can only hope that his sponsers drop him like a hot potato. As well as his big shot acquaintances, who as previously stated, more than likely unknowingly or not, have jumped the same fence he did to access the National park where he was caught, with a film crew in toe!!!! He could have had things so different in the area he bought his little patch of dirt. Watch this space people, more dirt to come!


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

I hunt the surrounding boundaries where AG as conveniently purchased his 100acre block, none of which grant him permission to access their land. One of the land owners had the authorities based at his property in an attempt to apprehend AG, he has stated that AG was caught with a film crew in toe. So I would assume that the court will have enough evidence for a conviction. I have been threatened by AG for deformation last year, when I posted his activities. AG is not the ethical hunter that he is perceived to be, I can only wonder about the company he keeps too!!


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

lmao I knew he would be too arrogant and think he’s “untouchable” to even turn up. Wonder how that hearing date of 21st of sep will affect his USA tour! As far as I know, he MUST be present for the hearing - can’t hide behind a solicitor like he did today. What an utter coward.


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

It is worth mentioning that the local Department of Primary Industries (the law in hunting OZ) helped the local land owners erect dozens of signs that state "NO HUNTING PRIVATE PROPERTY" all the ones that were placed on AG's boundary fences were mysteriously removed. Obviously you can all make your own mind up. But where there is smoke, you usually find fire!! Mr ethical hunter, I think not!


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

bowenhunt said:


> Good morning from Australia,
> Mr Greentree didn't make it for his day in court today, instead his solicitor motioned for adjournment, which was granted and proceedings will now be 21 of September.
> View attachment 6545541


Hey mate, thanks for your efforts in getting there are getting the truth out!


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

Cheers mate! Im sick of his and all his "groupies" BS. Its about time the are seen for who they really are! And its not just HIM, there's a lot more Aussies that want to pull their heads in before they are cut off too! 
Keep up the good work champ!


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

Mate I tried several times over the years!! Then was told by other prominent bowhunters that the scum bag taking me for deformation of character! Its a joke!!


"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Then same question to you as posted to others... If you knew way back then, why didn't you say anything way back then? The more I read some of the posts on here, the more I begin to believe some of you share responsibility/culpability in the most recent transgressions. Perhaps if several of you in the Aussie hunting community in general had said something when you knew about it "years ago" this investigation could have started a long time ago.
> 
> One poster made a decent point about one person's word against another, especially a celebrity of the general community [paraphrased] which is true, but when a community, the hunting community, makes the effort people will begin to take notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

It would be good to see his other US friends like Cameron Hanes take on all this and whether he admits he knew about it! I can guarantee he did as I was the one that told him and was politely ask to remove the post from Face Book, then was threatened with deformation of character by the poaching scum bag!! AG blocked me 4 years ago cause he could handle me knowing the truth and giving him hell about it! Come on America, look through the trees and see the forest. 


USPfan said:


> Right but... if you guys have known about this for a while, and it angered you so... why had you not (im assuming you hadn't) reported him to your equivalent of conservation officers? Or to his sponsors? Or vented about him on here?
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here... but it shouldn't have taken him getting caught for you guys to get fired up and active in discussing his past poaching.
> 
> If I actually knew of a "celebrity" (I use that term very lightly) bow hunter who's poaching, I'm going to report him. Not let it go until he gets caught, then act all fired up about it.


----------



## bowenhunt (May 16, 2012)

"amen"


banjo7172 said:


> all very true. He'd planned his way to fame over a decade ago, and he did just that. Would have taken a great deal of hard work, and the bloke is very talented so he'd have got there without boosting off others backs, pilfering others intellectual property, or poaching. I'm not shocked, but extremely unimpressed. I don't usually take part in any social media at all and i genuinely almost always give the benefit of the doubt, as well feeling compassion for someone who's made a mistake which leads to heavy consequences. In this case though i'm almost amused at his falling from grace. I mean here's a bloke who did his best to destroy anyone who got in his way, or even posed as competition here. Anyone he's associated with here, like antonio for instance, simply serve him purpose and for their service they get a little taste of fame. Not much, just a little. Second anyone else gets noticed, he quietly brings them unstuck. Well it's time for mr greedtree to taste his own medicine.
> 
> Now antonio reckons adam hasn't been charged and will be fighting all this.... ? He's not in civil court ffs, and he's the "accused" as far as i'm aware. Which btw, means he's definitely been charged on several counts but is yet to appear, enter a plea, and/or be convicted and sentenced. Mate, he's been doing this sh*t his entire adult life, and he was caught red handed well over any boundaries. The police prosecutors don't like to lose and won't have you appear if they weren't pretty sure they have a strong case. If he pleads not guilt, they'll just keep stacking on charges. Best bet would be plead guilty, apologise to his fans (lmfao) and cop a couple small fines and maybe a state suspension of his hunting/fishing licenses. His biggest problem is that the police want to make a public example. He's not getting off on some technicality, because there isn't one. Adam lives in "adam land" and he's got no idea of the criminal justice system. Poor adam, don't be like adam. Lol.


----------



## Aussie Bow (Jul 2, 2018)

I saw someone on Instagram asked him how court went today, and now the comment has been removed. Surely his sponsors and high profile mates will have knowledge of this by now. A September court appearance is going to suck for him and is probably the worst month they could've adjourned it to!


----------



## Red Sparky (Dec 24, 2013)

Gritty Bowman Episode 331 March 20, 2018 I found rather interesting. That is all I have to say on this other than Australia has some awesome beers.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Aussie Bow said:


> I saw someone on Instagram asked him how court went today, and now the comment has been removed. Surely his sponsors and high profile mates will have knowledge of this by now. A September court appearance is going to suck for him and is probably the worst month they could've adjourned it to!


His sponsors are never going to find out unless we start telling them and showing them the evidence that he has been charged. Greentree will do the very best to keep this under wraps. And as for the Americans trying to confront us about telling the proper authorities - you have evidence he has been officially criminally charged now - what are YOU going to do? Bet you none of you have the guts to comment on his social media and ask him. Bet you none of you have the guts to comment on his sponsors social media and ask them. You want to point the finger at us, why don’t you do something now? These are American companies - Aussie complaints are falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Shwaggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Clearly there is a significant contingent out there that at least appears to have a legitimate gripe with the guy... but gosh darn, what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? We have the concept not so those such as the party in question can play the legal system and get off scot-free, but because the cost of not having it - the lynch mobs, the tyranny, and the innocent who become victims - is far worse than the occasional guilty man or woman walking free. 

Honestly, I think that y'all could stand to show some civility. You've got what you wanted, the man has to answer for his actions in a court of law. If he is acquitting, initiating a smear campaign now before the results of the proceedings come in will just make you look like jealous haters. Not to mention that these sort of things can actually damage legal proceedings and help the defense.


----------



## 457121 (Oct 27, 2017)

Wade883 said:


> His sponsors are never going to find out unless we start telling them and showing them the evidence that he has been charged. Greentree will do the very best to keep this under wraps. And as for the Americans trying to confront us about telling the proper authorities - you have evidence he has been officially criminally charged now - what are YOU going to do? Bet you none of you have the guts to comment on his social media and ask him. Bet you none of you have the guts to comment on his sponsors social media and ask them. You want to point the finger at us, why don’t you do something now? These are American companies - Aussie complaints are falling on deaf ears.


I don't have/use social media like facebook, twitter, instagram etc. As far as I'm concerned it takes no guts to use social media to pile on someone, it's the opposite. Social media is the cowards way of saying things about someone that they would never say in person.


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

I had posted on an instagram post of his asking about if he was being tried for Poaching, he deleted the comment but did send me a DM stating "Yes I'm fighting a false claim against me." Without really knowing either way, I'll go with the innocent until proven guilty, thats how I would like to be treated if I were in his shoes.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Australian hunters know it’s true, and police don’t charge you with a crime and take you to court for no reason. It’s not a “false claim”, it’s him covering his a**. I feel like the Australians on here are talking to a brick wall. Don’t bother responding to me mate.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Wade883 said:


> His sponsors are never going to find out unless we start telling them and showing them the evidence that he has been charged. Greentree will do the very best to keep this under wraps. And as for the Americans trying to confront us about telling the proper authorities - you have evidence he has been officially criminally charged now - what are YOU going to do? Bet you none of you have the guts to comment on his social media and ask him. Bet you none of you have the guts to comment on his sponsors social media and ask them. You want to point the finger at us, why don’t you do something now? These are American companies - Aussie complaints are falling on deaf ears.




Rather sporting of you mate to point the finger at others for something you have yet to directly commit to have done since you first found out all those years ago. 

Perhaps, some of us realize the difference between charged and found guilty, and are waiting for the final verdict before casting our stones... Of course based on the evidence of this thread we still have several years after we find out the truth to get our nickers in a twist.


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wade883 said:


> Australian hunters know it’s true, and police don’t charge you with a crime and take you to court for no reason. It’s not a “false claim”, it’s him covering his a**. I feel like the Australians on here are talking to a brick wall. Don’t bother responding to me mate.


I understand the frustration, Do I think he poached?...yea, probably. Do, I think all the australians that suddenly come here claiming they know adam and saying he's a DB are speaking the truth? yea, probably. 

but stranger things happened than someone being falsely accused of something and having a contingent of jilted people pile on him...crabs in a bucket.

so lets just see what happens, like I responded to him i said "Well if it's false, good luck with the fight. if its not, ive and learn and continue to evolve. Keep spreading the positive message about bow hunting" Because thats the unfortunate thing of all of this whether the claims are true or not he had been rising in America as a person with an interesting perspective and a positive message about bow hunting. If that was a false persona, I don't really care, i don't need to have him babysit my kids.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

aritchie said:


> I had posted on an instagram post of his asking about if he was being tried for Poaching, he deleted the comment but did send me a DM stating "Yes I'm fighting a false claim against me." Without really knowing either way, I'll go with the innocent until proven guilty, thats how I would like to be treated if I were in his shoes.


If it is a false claim why would he delete it and then slide into your DM's? 

I will let it play out before I make a final opinion. Us in America have a different perspective of innocent until guilty, a lot of people get charged here in the US> What the Aussie guys are saying is their government isn't so quick to charge people and they do a better job of having their ducks in a row before prosecuting someone. If that truly is the case then it is to bad for AG.


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

...


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

If I was falsely accused of something I wouldn’t want it posted all over my social media. Would you? Then again if I was justly accused of something I wouldn’t want it all over my social media either.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

aritchie said:


> If I was falsely accused of something I wouldn’t want it posted all over my social media. Would you? Then again if I was justly accused of something I wouldn’t want it all over my social media either.


If I was falsely accused and it was already all over the place I would defend myself in public.


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

True but you’d want to control the message and how it was staged. It just in some comment section of an unrelated post. Also this in on Archerytalk and an Aussie board. Not exactly cnn and foxnews.


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

When I was in college, one of my co-workers was arrested and fired for stealing petty cash from the receptionist's drawer. Years after that, I bumped into the guy at the bar and he said to me (obviously not verbatim as this was 15 years ago, but you get the point), "What's ironic about the situation, is I stole so much stuff from that place that I should have been charged with grand theft but was never caught for any of that. I didn't steal the petty cash but was charged for it. I was a bad person and I guess it finally caught up to me in one way or another." 

I am not sticking up for Greentree, I am not saying that he did or didn't poach in this instance, and I am not calling out any of the Australian posters who know him...but there seems to be quite the public lynching over a specific incident that there is potential he may still be cleared of.


----------



## Shwaggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Wade883 said:


> Australian hunters know it’s true, and police don’t charge you with a crime and take you to court for no reason.


Oh? 

"A complete listing of 71 identified and known wrongful convictions in Australia from 1922 to 2015 is provided and discussed in terms of potential causes of and contributing factors to wrongful conviction to serve as a basis for future studies and international comparisons. "

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ng_Prevalence_and_Causal_Contributing_Factors
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_miscarriage_of_justice_cases#Australia
https://www.cla.asn.au/News/prisoners-australia-7-innocent/


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

They took your guns and almost all hunting access to YOUR public lands and you guys are mad when someone sticks it to their ass? I get it and I don't worship Greentree but do follow him on IG after I saw the video of the bear charge in the states on JRE. Aussie govt seems like a bunch of lefties so someone sticking it to them doesn't get me too riled up. I could be way off base here. Someone set me straight.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Just cause their government sucks doesn't mean you do what you want and break laws. 

Iowa has some really really dumb rules. I still follow them.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Most of us break dumb laws everyday...It's in our rebellious nature as Americans. Oh and I forgot, you're not allowed to kill native animals in Australia either... If the US tomorrow said, No more guns, you cant hunt on 90% of your public lands and you cant shoot animals that are native to the US, you gonna fall in line with that? Anyone? I know I wouldn't and they could pound sand and write my butt a ticket. I used to love Australia and the thought of it but its politics and the populous' willingness to cave to every bit of liberal legislation make me look at it the same as England, France (insert liberal European country)


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

We are mad because all of the headway we make to get more public land, more access gets tainted and halted when idiots like Greentree think they are above the law. I don’t agree with our system but I follow the rules and respect our communities efforts to change the status quo here. Greentrees actions jeopardises that and if we as a community do not stand up and condemn his reckless and egotistic actions, we are no better and will undoubtedly be painted with that same brush of non-hunters. This is the reason the public thinks all of us are bad - because cowards like you want to hide behind a computer screen, calling us lefties, defending actions that landed him in court on criminal charges and never call out bad and unethical behaviour. 
I get it if you Americans want to idolise him, but don’t be a bunch of a**holes when the Aussie community are banding together and calling him out for his consistent unethical behaviour. This isn’t a lynching. We already know he’s guilty whether he is convicted or not, some of us have witnessed it unbeknownst to us at the time. But for all you softies that can’t seem to handle that truth, again, we will wait until his next hearing date. 

You’re American, and I don’t expect you to understand the justice system here - but the rural crime police would not, I repeat, would not be allowed to take this matter to court if they didn’t have sufficient evidence. That aside, the fact that it’s going to hearing - there is no way the police or magistrate would agree to that if the police did not have a solid case and solid evidence. 

Keep your politics, keep your bulls***. But most of all, I hope you keep Greentree over there because he is a disgrace to the Aussie hunting community.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Whilst I had previously stated that I was not going to respond - when certain individuals - who clearly have only come onto this forum for their own personal agenda - start to insinuate they speak for the Australian bowhunting community in general - a community where I have been a long standing proud member and also as a long standing member of this forum - I take exception. I also take exception were their vitriolic ranting contain gross inaccuracies. Having spent a large portion of my life in the hallowed halls of justice, no not as the Defendant, lets set the record straight. I will refer to Adam as AG. So when AG first appeared at court it was for mention only. When a matter is for mention it is merely to set a date for hearing. There was NO requirement for AG to appear. He was not a coward or hiding behind his lawyer as has been suggested. In the vast majority of cases where it is mention only, it is common place for the lawyer only to appear. Now dealing with the below 



Wade883 said:


> Australian hunters know it’s true, and police don’t charge you with a crime and take you to court for no reason. It’s not a “false claim”, it’s him covering his a**.


This matter received only a modicum of interest on the forums back home. The reason is not for any conspiratorial reasons - but simply we - as with the most folk with an IQ greater than their shoe size - fully subscribe to the fundamental right of "innocent until proven guilty". If AG is convicted then I expect it will get greater attention and possibly condemnation - as well it should. So unlike the above comment - Australian hunters - in general have no more knowledge of this than is thus far common knowledge. It is also enacted with our law enforcement - as I suspect is the same with yours - that at times if the matter is contentious - the Police will elect to charge in order to have the matter bought before and decided by the court thereby negating any accusation of neglect of duty or similar. In Aus and in the US individuals walk free on a daily basis after being charged - which is exactly why we have a legal system. Someone here eluded to and eloquently so - better then a hundred guilty walk free that an innocent man be convicted. So lets leave all the slanderous comments and trial by media until the matter has been decided by the court. So to all my USA bowhunting brothers, once again I apologise for the diatribe of inaccuracy and clearly sour grapes comments that have been spewing forth by certain individuals, who indicative by their meagre number of posts - their only purpose in joining this forum was not to embrace our bowhunting culture in a spirit of mutual recognition and education, but as a means to push their own barrow given the lack of interest on this topic back home. So I ask you to take solace in knowing that not all Ausies are so narrow minded and clearly vindictive.


----------



## piggy (Nov 14, 2006)

Well said Johnno


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Here come the crew.


----------



## piggy (Nov 14, 2006)

so because I feel Johnno put together an unbiased comment now you label me " the crew" as if I'm part of some group, man this must be eating you up big time. In Time it will all know the truth from the rumors and and let Justice be served as it should be.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

As I said before, we will wait until sep 21.


----------



## oneblarney (Jul 15, 2018)

not good


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

johnno said:


> Whilst I had previously stated that I was not going to respond - when certain individuals - who clearly have only come onto this forum for their own personal agenda - start to insinuate they speak for the Australian bowhunting community in general - a community where I have been a long standing proud member and also as a long standing member of this forum - I take exception. I also take exception were their vitriolic ranting contain gross inaccuracies. Having spent a large portion of my life in the hallowed halls of justice, no not as the Defendant, lets set the record straight. I will refer to Adam as AG. So when AG first appeared at court it was for mention only. When a matter is for mention it is merely to set a date for hearing. There was NO requirement for AG to appear. He was not a coward or hiding behind his lawyer as has been suggested. In the vast majority of cases where it is mention only, it is common place for the lawyer only to appear. Now dealing with the below
> 
> 
> 
> This matter received only a modicum of interest on the forums back home. The reason is not for any conspiratorial reasons - but simply we - as with the most folk with an IQ greater than their shoe size - fully subscribe to the fundamental right of "innocent until proven guilty". If AG is convicted then I expect it will get greater attention and possibly condemnation - as well it should. So unlike the above comment - Australian hunters - in general have no more knowledge of this than is thus far common knowledge. It is also enacted with our law enforcement - as I suspect is the same with yours - that at times if the matter is contentious - the Police will elect to charge in order to have the matter bought before and decided by the court thereby negating any accusation of neglect of duty or similar. In Aus and in the US individuals walk free on a daily basis after being charged - which is exactly why we have a legal system. Someone here eluded to and eloquently so - better then a hundred guilty walk free that an innocent man be convicted. So lets leave all the slanderous comments and trial by media until the matter has been decided by the court. So to all my USA bowhunting brothers, once again I apologise for the diatribe of inaccuracy and clearly sour grapes comments that have been spewing forth by certain individuals, who indicative by their meagre number of posts - their only purpose in joining this forum was not to embrace our bowhunting culture in a spirit of mutual recognition and education, but as a means to push their own barrow given the lack of interest on this topic back home. So I ask you to take solace in knowing that not all Ausies are so narrow minded and clearly vindictive.




I've been composing and deleting a retort all day because a small part of me really wanted to "go there" with some of the posts... This was the open door that allowed me to keep it civil. 

So far the only truth I've seen come out of this thread is that AG is not the only one giving Aussie hunters a bad name... And equally there are those who are positive influences worthy of being role models and a real credit to the sport and the culture of Aussie hunting.


----------



## Adam634 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not to derail the thread but there have been multiple years a pair of of Aussie hunters have come to Idaho shot bulls 8 miles in and only pack out the horns, when confronted at the trail head, yell **** off and hop in the their rental truck. 3 years in a row, gonna be waiting this year with my inreach and co number. Don’t know about these Aussie rifle hunters


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Adam634 said:


> Don’t know about these Aussie rifle hunters


its exactly this kind of generalisation that the Australian bowhunting community is concerned about - a generalised opinion of the whole based on the actions of a few.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Adam634 said:


> Not to derail the thread but there have been multiple years a pair of of Aussie hunters have come to Idaho shot bulls 8 miles in and only pack out the horns, when confronted at the trail head, yell **** off and hop in the their rental truck. 3 years in a row, gonna be waiting this year with my inreach and co number. Don’t know about these Aussie rifle hunters


I don't care what country you're from. That's no good.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

grander said:


> I don't care what country you're from. That's no good.


 I agree; if that's a predictable occurrence, F&G needs to set up sting and NAIL those jerks. *Hefty* fines for all involved.
Drop a dime on them. Should be easy to get an investigation rolling.


----------



## cs1983 (Jun 2, 2018)

Why on earth would someone waste that much meat? Cheaper to buy a set of antlers from an elk meat ranch I bet.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

This whole thing is TRIAL BY MEDIA......12 PAGES OF IT. What happened to innocent until proven guilty?

Greentree has already been convicted by you all just from the media accounts. Disappointing. 

*So many cases of this media stuff being wayyyyyy off base......the Cop in the Ferguson shooting of Michael Brown was hanged by the media and would have been lynched by the public....then the facts came out....totally innocent.
*

I'm going to hold my judgement until the facts come out................this thread is a joke.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Crikey!!!!


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Most of us break dumb laws everyday...It's in our rebellious nature as Americans. Oh and I forgot, you're not allowed to kill native animals in Australia either... If the US tomorrow said, No more guns, you cant hunt on 90% of your public lands and you cant shoot animals that are native to the US, you gonna fall in line with that? Anyone? I know I wouldn't and they could pound sand and write my butt a ticket. I used to love Australia and the thought of it but its politics and the populous' willingness to cave to every bit of liberal legislation make me look at it the same as England, France (insert liberal European country)


you would definitely fall in line, you may complain, but you would get in line to pound sand. then probably go home and tell everyone about how cool you are.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Beendare said:


> This whole thing is TRIAL BY MEDIA......12 PAGES OF IT. What happened to innocent until proven guilty?
> 
> Greentree has already been convicted by you all just from the media accounts. Disappointing.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the constitution says the government won't assume you're guilty until your proven so, the court of public opinion owes you no such grace.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Just read thru this thread a little more. The leg humpers are ridiculous, as are those who would seemingly go out of their way to not accommodate someone else. 

there's a difference between being yourself and having tact. I think that some people have figured this out and know how to use it to incite strife between people who are otherwise in the same camp.


----------



## Darryl Bulger (Sep 29, 2014)

I use to admire Adam Greentree but now like many Bowhunters in Australia now feel he has damaged the sport here , Bowhunting isnt a real exceptable sport in our country and many look for reasons to ban Bowhunting in our country . Many have been aware of Adam's activities , some hunters who have actually been with him in less say awkward locations now have turned against him ,as the image Adam has created is self made , self bought , we have many very good Bowhunters in this country it's just Adam has sucked his way to stardom and people have believed him . He knew exactly what he was doing buying a small block beside the National Park it would of course be a great step off block . All the Red Deer and Fallow Deer taken by himself and his mates certainly couldn't come off his own small block it , the deer would have to be like fleas on a dogs back . Several times Government authorities made vocal statements saying they were going to make an example of him once court , they couldn't charge him on just photos which they had , they needed to catch him in the act . Iam sure some of your celebraty Bowhunters have been where they weren't suppose to be with Greentree as well . As I say Iam disappointed in him as alot of our young Bowhunters here were and did look up to him . I would imagine with the very strict state wildlife laws over in America most of Adam's sponsors will disassociate themselves with him and as I say yah he's a good Bowhunter obviously but there is many great Bowhunters here you'll never hear about , its just Adam has been able to financially put himself out there to stardom , pretty sad really .


----------



## Hunt the wild (Jun 20, 2018)

Darryl Bulger said:


> I use to admire Adam Greentree but now like many Bowhunters in Australia now feel he has damaged the sport here , Bowhunting isnt a real exceptable sport in our country and many look for reasons to ban Bowhunting in our country . Many have been aware of Adam's activities , some hunters who have actually been with him in less say awkward locations now have turned against him ,as the image Adam has created is self made , self bought , we have many very good Bowhunters in this country it's just Adam has sucked his way to stardom and people have believed him . He knew exactly what he was doing buying a small block beside the National Park it would of course be a great step off block . All the Red Deer and Fallow Deer taken by himself and his mates certainly couldn't come off his own small block it , the deer would have to be like fleas on a dogs back . Several times Government authorities made vocal statements saying they were going to make an example of him once court , they couldn't charge him on just photos which they had , they needed to catch him in the act . Iam sure some of your celebraty Bowhunters have been where they weren't suppose to be with Greentree as well . As I say Iam disappointed in him as alot of our young Bowhunters here were and did look up to him . I would imagine with the very strict state wildlife laws over in America most of Adam's sponsors will disassociate themselves with him and as I say yah he's a good Bowhunter obviously but there is many great Bowhunters here you'll never hear about , its just Adam has been able to financially put himself out there to stardom , pretty sad really .


Tend to agree with you there. Hard to stomach the 'I love and respect animals' stuff on IG, when the next post is about rolling 4 Tahr and packing out one skin, or a pile of water buffalo heads or whatever. We really need to pull our acts together as bow hunters in aus, it's already totally banned in Tas. Bowhunting is a really great activity, but it is serious stuff, people ned to think about what they are doing. No idea if anyone did anything with regard to the court case, though.


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

Edward Dantes said:


> I'm someone who doesn't answer to you. You, someone who has no clue what they are talking about and someone only joined in May lololololol. . will i be apolgising? no because I know the truth and that is first hand not from some third party hater. found not guilty by law and innocent are two very different things my friend.


I didn't "join in May", I got a new username in May.
I was one of the posters that caused this site to create another forum back in the day.
I've been here for almost two decades and I've never told anyone to "keep scrolling" just because I didn't like their comment.
You are correct in that I have no idea if the man is guilty or not.
Like I said if he is I hope he is punished harshly.
You didn't have to tell me you wouldn't apologize because I already knew that.
Now, GET ON YA BIKE.

I've been around long enough to have seen many posts where people had an agenda and made up quite a bit of "facts and first hand knowledge".
As far as I'm concerned if you knew this man was an unethical hunter and you did nothing but ***** about it on social media then you are an enabler.
I don't care if you reported him 100 times and they did nothing at least you tried.
Instead all you did was sit back and ***** about him.
That makes you an enabler.


----------



## Edward Dantes (Jul 8, 2018)

"You are correct in that I have no idea if the man is guilty or not."

NO idea. exactly and thats where you should have left it champ.


----------



## 457121 (Oct 27, 2017)

you need to change your screen name to Edmund Dantes


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Social Media GETS IT WRONG.....hmmm*

*Guy at the Cubs game gets blasted in the media, "STEALING A BALL FROM A LITTLE KID AT THE GAME- DISPICABLE!!!"* The whole thing goes viral........

*Except...what people THOUGHT they saw was WRONG*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/ct-spt-cubs-adult-fan-steals-ball-kid-20180723-story.html


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Greentree is supposed to be in Court Sept. 21... He traditionally makes a big Elk hunting trip to the USA for the month of Sept... He has already stated on instagram that he is amping up for his yearly Elk hunt to the states. 
I bet he is hunting Elk over here and won't be at that court date. 

If any one runs into him please have the balls to flat out approach the man and ask whats going on with all this. Maybe he can shed some light...Or maybe he'll tell ya to F off....


----------



## Specky (Feb 3, 2013)

Beendare said:


> *Guy at the Cubs game gets blasted in the media, "STEALING A BALL FROM A LITTLE KID AT THE GAME- DISPICABLE!!!"* The whole thing goes viral........
> 
> *Except...what people THOUGHT they saw was WRONG*
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/ct-spt-cubs-adult-fan-steals-ball-kid-20180723-story.html


so you're comparing an unverified video filmed by a member of the public to the confirmed legal proceedings issued against Adam by New South Wales Police following a coordinated operation specifically targetting illegal hunting in a national park?


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

sambone said:


> Greentree is supposed to be in Court Sept. 21... He traditionally makes a big Elk hunting trip to the USA for the month of Sept... He has already stated on instagram that he is amping up for his yearly Elk hunt to the states.
> I bet he is hunting Elk over here and won't be at that court date.
> 
> If any one runs into him please have the balls to flat out approach the man and ask whats going on with all this. Maybe he can shed some light...Or maybe he'll tell ya to F off....


Thanks for this mate! I agree. 

My best guess is he will just say what he’s been telling everyone, that he’s “fighting false claims”. And if he is convinced, y’all are gonna be hearing “it was a complete accident, I didn’t even know it was national park, it wasn’t intentional, I’d never do that on purpose etc” so he doesn’t lose his fans - victim forever. Don’t buy into it. The police and dpi have put in a lot of time and hard work to gather enough evidence, statements and information catch him in the act.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Wade883 said:


> Thanks for this mate! I agree.
> 
> My best guess is he will just say what he’s been telling everyone, that he’s “fighting false claims”. And if he is convinced, y’all are gonna be hearing “it was a complete accident, I didn’t even know it was national park, it wasn’t intentional, I’d never do that on purpose etc” so he doesn’t lose his fans - victim forever. Don’t buy into it. The police and dpi have put in a lot of time and hard work to gather enough evidence, statements and information catch him in the act.


Im not one to normally cast judgement unless I personally know the person and have first hand knowledge... But, for some reason, my opinion has been heavily swayed to think Greentree is a bit of scoundrel. There are enough guys from Aussie who know him and some were personal friends of his at one point who are all saying the same thing... 

Anyone can be anyone on Instagram... And I think Adam has a lot of people fooled. Time will tell. It always does


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

sambone said:


> Greentree is supposed to be in Court Sept. 21...I bet he is hunting Elk over here and won't be at that court date.


You're probably right Sam - this matter - as with all contested matters - with adjournments called by the accused for a variety of reasons etc - as is their legal entitlement - could go on for some time.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

AmishArcher said:


> To be fair, the constitution says the government won't assume you're guilty until your proven so, the court of public opinion owes you no such grace.


And that only applies to citizens here. This is in Australia. People can castigate him all they want. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber_Doodle (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone asked Hoyt if they have any statement on the matter?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Chris Brackett hosted Greentree as a foreign exchange student back in the day..


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Damit BigDeer: I just spit coffee on the computer. That was funny I don't care who you are.:wink:


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

BigDeer said:


> Chris Brackett hosted Greentree as a foreign exchange student back in the day..


Hahaha I guess that’s why Greentree also leaves the vast majority of his deer to rot in fields!!


----------



## punkrockeyedoc (Jul 27, 2018)

damn


----------



## d_no (Aug 3, 2018)

He has been all over instagram today posting videos of a current buffalo hunt.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

AmishArcher said:


> To be fair, the constitution says the government won't assume you're guilty until your proven so, the court of public opinion owes you no such grace.


Nor, apparently, doe the court of public opinion owe an apology when they are proven wrong


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Adamsdjr said:


> Nor, apparently, doe the court of public opinion owe an apology when they are proven wrong


We haven’t been proven wrong yet. And we won’t be.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Wade883 said:


> We haven’t been proven wrong yet. And we won’t be.


Not referring to this instance. Just in general regarding the court of public opinion. It is often wrong and never admits it. Rarely needs the truth before forming an opinion. Assumes any report that fits its’ agenda must indeed be correct. Can only see one side.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Got in touch with Tamworth Local Court and they informed me the case has been adjourned until March 21, 2019 for hearing. The woman informing me of this was just as shocked and confused, and could not only not make sense of why it would be so far away, but also why the change of location. Hearings are generally conducted at the same local court as initial proceedings she stated. Was not at liberty to give me any other information. But the crown must have some good solid evidence to hang in there and I hope when the day comes, Greentree gets f***** with the long d*** of the law. 

And so it goes, Greentree’s master plan to take him and his family on a hunting road trip around America, pulling their children out of schooling so he and his wife can become more famous. A man who goes on a solo buff hunt and says into the working camera of his iPhone “I’ve been able to stay in touch with kimmi and the kids texting a bit through the garmin” and uploads the video to Instagram via his fully functional, service receiving cell phone and all the fanboys buy it. The guy who says he hunts solo for the peace and primitive feeling, yet spends the entire time on his phone, and filming himself with his other camera, fabricating situations to get views. 
He will go to the states and his fame will soar and these charges, this hearing, the conviction will all disappear. It is a very sad day for Australian hunters. 

I will tell you one thing though; if you think someone as “wise” about hunting as he is, someone who has been hunting for as long as him, someone who “knows the land” as well as him, someone who has hunted the property he owns that backs onto the national park (that he intentionally bought for that reason) for as long as he has... if you think for one second your hero walked into that national park and killed a deer by mistake, despite it being right near his property and him always having a gps... well, Darwin would be ashamed that you exist. And frankly, same. 

I really hope you all wise up to his antics and manipulation.


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wade883 said:


> View attachment 6569079
> 
> 
> Got in touch with Tamworth Local Court and they informed me the case has been adjourned until March 21, 2019 for hearing. The woman informing me of this was just as shocked and confused, and could not only not make sense of why it would be so far away, but also why the change of location. Hearings are generally conducted at the same local court as initial proceedings she stated. Was not at liberty to give me any other information. But the crown must have some good solid evidence to hang in there and I hope when the day comes, Greentree gets f***** with the long d*** of the law.
> ...


Thanks to this thread being on AT , I really doubt his popularity will soar from a trip to the States.... at least I hope I am right......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

I wish you were right, but the fact that all of his sponsors keep deleting peoples comments about it, even joe rogan has been sticking up for Greentree which is appalling. He will be back on JRE on his trip to the states and make up some bulls*** about the charges and everyone will believe him - by the time he is convicted in March, he will be more famous from JRE and no one will care what he’s done and that’s what he wants. Every American seems to want to sweep it under the rug. 

I really just don’t understand how people can even think this was an accident between his own property and national park. Also most of his fan base don’t read this, so I highly doubt anything we say here matters at the end of the day. Oh well, time to watch everyone’s predictions play out and wait until March 21.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Wade883 said:


> I wish you were right, but the fact that all of his sponsors keep deleting peoples comments about it, even joe rogan has been sticking up for Greentree which is appalling. He will be back on JRE on his trip to the states and make up some bulls*** about the charges and everyone will believe him - by the time he is convicted in March, he will be more famous from JRE and no one will care what he’s done and that’s what he wants. Every American seems to want to sweep it under the rug.
> 
> I really just don’t understand how people can even think this was an accident between his own property and national park. Also most of his fan base don’t read this, so I highly doubt anything we say here matters at the end of the day. Oh well, time to watch everyone’s predictions play out and wait until March 21.


Where has JR talked about this?


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

JR hasn’t specifically addressed it but is deleting and blocking most who comment about it on his social media, however innocently.


----------



## BowHntDownUnder (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes, most of his sponsors are doing the same. The only one I have seen remain is a review on Hoyt Archery’s facebook page by a lady that they cant delete.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've never even heard of this guy. Not sure how "famous" he is. Does he know Jackie Bushman? Must not be that famous lol.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Wade883 said:


> View attachment 6569079
> 
> 
> Got in touch with Tamworth Local Court and they informed me the case has been adjourned until March 21, 2019 for hearing. The woman informing me of this was just as shocked and confused, and could not only not make sense of why it would be so far away, but also why the change of location. Hearings are generally conducted at the same local court as initial proceedings she stated. Was not at liberty to give me any other information. But the crown must have some good solid evidence to hang in there and I hope when the day comes, Greentree gets f***** with the long d*** of the law.
> ...


Once again you attempt to make a mountain out of a molehill - the legal process ensures that all parties may request several adjournments - nothing at all unusual - or in anyway nefarious - as the tome of your comment would suggest......and there may be numerous other adjournments before this matter gets to court - your above comments are ludicrous to be laughable ...and no court officer would make any comment in the manner you state.....why don't you just give up on the rather pathetic personal character assassination and let justice take its course....then once the court has made its ruling - you can crow about it - all you like - or eat some - as the case may be....


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Wade883 said:


> JR hasn’t specifically addressed it but is deleting and blocking most who comment about it on his social media, however innocently.


Are you saying uneasy questions about his friends get the silent treatment? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigriver2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Wade 883 you seriously need to get a life and stop being so vindictive


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Not you again. Mate, ring them yourself. You’re out of touch. 

I’m done with this thread and you fanboys


----------



## Bigriver2 (Aug 20, 2018)

I bet he aint....


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Bigriver2 said:


> Wade 883 you seriously need to get a life and stop being so vindictive


Ditto my friend....


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Bigriver2 said:


> I bet he aint....


We live in hope !!


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

so whats the total lay out here? some guys from AUS came over to explain how Adam Greentree probably shot some animals in a less than legal fashion, which the majority beleived was accurate? then other from AUS came over to say that is not what happened with no proof other than being bullies?


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> so whats the total lay out here? some guys from AUS came over to explain how Adam Greentree probably shot some animals in a less than legal fashion, which the majority beleived was accurate? then other from AUS came over to say that is not what happened with no proof other than being bullies?


Bunch of Aussies are claiming guilty till proven innocent and that Greentree is dodging the court. Other guy is explaining how the court system actually works and that it is still innocent till proven guilty. The anti-Greentree crowd thus gets panties in a bunch because they don't like the guy. Lots of rumor, hersay and speculation into the fact Greentree has done this before but nothing concrete, but where there is smoke there is usually fire so I will just wait till the court proceedings occur before making any judgment.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

yetihunter1 said:


> Bunch of Aussies are claiming guilty till proven innocent and that Greentree is dodging the court. Other guy is explaining how the court system actually works and that it is still innocent till proven guilty. The anti-Greentree crowd thus gets panties in a bunch because they don't like the guy. Lots of rumor, hersay and speculation into the fact Greentree has done this before but nothing concrete, but where there is smoke there is usually fire so I will just wait till the court proceedings occur before making any judgment.


i was being facetious...he definitely did it, its just if they can prove it.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

friedm1 said:


> i was being facetious...he definitely did it, its just if they can prove it.


In today's world all it takes is cash and you can get out of anything.


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been following Adam's story on IG, looks like instead of losing sponsors he got a sponsorship from Quietkat as soon as he touched down in the USA.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Breaking News: "He has just hired Spook Spann as his defense attorney." 

It has been rumored that Spook went to law school after he was banned from hunting on tv. Got his law degree and passed the board in Australia. He used youtube and a cheat sheet for the test. 

It will only be a matter of days until this is cleared up for AG.


----------



## Darryl Bulger (Sep 29, 2014)

Yah I heard he wasn't suppose to be where he was , dropped in by chopper , slipped out by chopper . sly stuff , money gets you anywhere .


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Breaking News: "He has just hired Spook Spann as his defense attorney."
> 
> It has been rumored that Spook went to law school after he was banned from hunting on tv. Got his law degree and passed the board in Australia. He used youtube and a cheat sheet for the test.
> 
> It will only be a matter of days until this is cleared up for AG.


For the after party, Uncle Ted is taking him on a "no limit" hunt for rug steaks at an undisclosed location.


----------



## nowayout (Jun 14, 2018)

Any updates on this? Is he still faking his way through USA?


----------



## FairchildG1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Idk which one is right, this or the rural crime Facebook, but the person you all are condemning isn’t 27 years old.... interested to see what will actually come of this come March (new court date I believe)


----------



## Specky (Feb 3, 2013)

FairchildG1 said:


> Idk which one is right, this or the rural crime Facebook, but the person you all are condemning isn’t 27 years old.... interested to see what will actually come of this come March (new court date I believe)


The paper (your image posted above) got it incorrect. At the time of court, Greentree was 37 years old (not 27 as posted), but does live in Merewether.


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

stanmc55 said:


> Wade883 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 6569079
> ...



Well you heard it all here first, folks! Not only is he gaining soaring fame like predicted, but more sponsors, sponsors who keep deleting comments, going on podcasts an avoiding talking about it etc. 

This will all be swept under the rug before you know it cause $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have often wondered what it would take (money wise) to be able to fly your whole family to another country for a year and hop from state to state continuing to buy out of state tags the whole time while while living out of pocket. Greentree (or his family) must of done something right at some point in time to earn that kind of $$$.


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

Funny that this thread was just updated. I found out that he was whitetail hunting a 5 acre parcel that borders my own parcel; then i saw that hoyt shared a picture of him with his buck that he harvested; low and behold its a 3 year old buck i had trailcam pics of. I've sent him FB messages but never heard back; i'm not implying any illegal activity, just curious because i found it ironic given the circumstances. He had his under armour truck and camper parked at the home on the 5 acre parcel and i was even told by a mutual person that they (he and his wife) wanted to "come hunt with me" which i took as wanted to simply hunt our property.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

CSchelk2 said:


> Funny that this thread was just updated. I found out that he was whitetail hunting a 5 acre parcel that borders my own parcel; then i saw that hoyt shared a picture of him with his buck that he harvested; low and behold its a 3 year old buck i had trailcam pics of. I've sent him FB messages but never heard back; i'm not implying any illegal activity, just curious because i found it ironic given the circumstances. He had his under armour truck and camper parked at the home on the 5 acre parcel and i was even told by a mutual person that they (he and his wife) wanted to "come hunt with me" which i took as wanted to simply hunt our property.
> 
> View attachment 6664397
> 
> ...


I would have told him to piss up a rope

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

4IDARCHER said:


> I have often wondered what it would take (money wise) to be able to fly your whole family to another country for a year and hop from state to state continuing to buy out of state tags the whole time while while living out of pocket. Greentree (or his family) must of done something right at some point in time to earn that kind of $$$.


Yeah, exploit indigenous Australians to get big mining contracts.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Wade883 said:


> Well you heard it all here first, folks! Not only is he gaining soaring fame like predicted, but more sponsors, sponsors who keep deleting comments, going on podcasts an avoiding talking about it etc.
> 
> This will all be swept under the rug before you know it cause $$$$$$$$$$$$$


he was just on dudlys podcast.


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

mtn3531 said:


> I would have told him to piss up a rope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm always for giving people a chance but having a third party that is barely an anquaintance contact me made me think the same thing. There are additional pics on his instagram with a photo from the stand loading the buck into the UTV and it looks like its 5 feet from our fenceline; i know there is a stand there too. To boot the picture shows the buck in the UTV without a tag and in Illinois all deer are to be tagged immediately before moving them (i tag them as soon as i walk up to them; its the first thing i do).


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

CSchelk2 said:


> I'm always for giving people a chance but having a third party that is barely an anquaintance contact me made me think the same thing. There are additional pics on his instagram with a photo from the stand loading the buck into the UTV and it looks like its 5 feet from our fenceline; i know there is a stand there too. To boot the picture shows the buck in the UTV without a tag and in Illinois all deer are to be tagged immediately before moving them (i tag them as soon as i walk up to them; its the first thing i do).


then report him to to Illinois DNR. someone probably already sent them this link since every person in the world hates every other person. in this case though i get the vibes that Greentree is a huge fraud.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Saw the Instagram pic, if you cannot move it until tagged, it looks like he did screw up again (according to law)


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Report


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh JESUS, LADIES. "He moved a deer 10' without a tag, call the law!" Get the F over yourselves.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

"I photo shopped the tag out of the pic."

Can I see an original photo?

"No."


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

crankn101 said:


> Oh JESUS, LADIES. "He moved a deer 10' without a tag, call the law!" Get the F over yourselves.


Well if you're posting stuff like that, best believe you better be on your Ps and Qs. Personally I would have probably done the same thing because I didn't know that law for Illinois (and I've hunted there). I was just agreeing with the earlier post bringing it to light. Would I get the pitchforks and torches...no. I'll leave that to the Taylor Drury conspiracy crowd.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Outsider said:


> At some time most of the "celebrity" hunters poached an animal. They will do anything to get a footage.


I'm really kind of surprised you said this as a "sponsor". Do you know most "celebrity" hunters or are you just speculating with zero evidence to back it up other than it's your opinion? 

What if I just made a blanket statement that most "sponsors" poach animals - they will do anything for a sale. Most would imply more than half. Do you truly believe that more than half the people that film their hunts have poached. Ridiculous.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Well if you're posting stuff like that, best believe you better be on your Ps and Qs. Personally I would have probably done the same thing because I didn't know that law for Illinois (and I've hunted there). I was just agreeing with the earlier post bringing it to light. Would I get the pitchforks and torches...no. I'll leave that to the Taylor Drury conspiracy crowd.


 I couldn't careless if I get "busted" for a stupid infraction like that, who frikin cares? It seems most guys on here would love to win a bass tourney if a guy was caught starting his outboard without a life jacket on versus actually beating him at fishing. 

We have become a nation of non thinking rule followers that bow to the higher authority no matter what that may be. It starts with the liberal hippies teaching in our schools.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> I couldn't careless if I get "busted" for a stupid infraction like that, who frikin cares? It seems most guys on here would love to win a bass tourney if a guy was caught starting his outboard without a life jacket on versus actually beating him at fishing.
> 
> We have become a nation of non thinking rule followers that bow to the higher authority no matter what that may be. It starts with the liberal hippies teaching in our schools.


Umm screw that I do my best to follow every dam rule. I will lift a head and take quick picture with a deer but then I tag it prior to gutting or even moving it to gut. It is a simple thing to do and I like to follow the rules.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

crankn101 said:


> I couldn't careless if I get "busted" for a stupid infraction like that, who frikin cares? It seems most guys on here would love to win a bass tourney if a guy was caught starting his outboard without a life jacket on versus actually beating him at fishing.
> 
> We have become a nation of non thinking rule followers that bow to the higher authority no matter what that may be. It starts with the liberal hippies teaching in our schools.


That was a mess....

pssst...I was agreeing with your post for the most part. That being said though, if you know you cannot move that deer until tagging it, then disregard because you're more worried about getting a cool shot for social media and then dumb enough to post then that is no different that someone doing the same thing, not out of ignorance or social media, but just because they couldn't care less. It's all about the individual not knowing or caring which doesn't matter in regards to the law.

This is how law enforcement and wildlife officials (especially) catch a lot of "stupid infraction" guys that catch themselves. Not difficult to tag the animal correctly and follow the rules.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> I couldn't careless if I get "busted" for a stupid infraction like that, who frikin cares? It seems most guys on here would love to win a bass tourney if a guy was caught starting his outboard without a life jacket on versus actually beating him at fishing.
> 
> We have become a nation of non thinking rule followers that bow to the higher authority no matter what that may be. It starts with the liberal hippies teaching in our schools.


My buddy thought the same thing in Idaho. $700 fine later he tags everything as soon as it hits the turf. Go ahead and do your thing, not that hard to know and follow the rules. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nothing but another form of govt taxation. Make everything as difficult as possible and tax people when they dont follow every ******ed law out there. 

A guy wanted to issue me a ticket for "transporting wildlife" because I was the one carrying the ducks down the river as my friends carried the decoys right next to me. Life goes on...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

maxx98 said:


> Umm screw that I do my best to follow every dam rule. I will lift a head and take quick picture with a deer but then I tag it prior to gutting or even moving it to gut. It is a simple thing to do and I like to follow the rules.


 Exactly, do your best. But if its not good enough do you want every DB calling the cops and making a big deal out of it? crap happens.


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

This thread has basically gone to opinions versus law. While i agree with crankn101 that many laws are dumb/lame, laws are laws and i will do everything i can to follow them.

For instance:

in 2014 i shot a buck with my gun during shotgun season; it's only the second buck (in 20 years) i've harvested with a gun rather than a bow. I chose not to wear blaze orange in the pictures as i think it looks incredibly cheezy; i was wearing all of the camo in the pictures that i hunted with (i simply took off my orange vest and hat for pics). Yes, i did post the picture on facebook as i often do so some may feel i asked for it but i did not intentionally break any rules; to this day i still do not feel that i broke any rules in how i handled the situation.

24 hours after the kill and posting a pic on facebook i had the Conservation officer come knocking on my door to inquire about my lack of blaze orange. He was a good guy, not a hard ass. I explained the situation and he simply stated that in the future i need to wear orange in pictures if the buck was taken during gun season. No fines were issued. 

Did i break the law? I don't believe so; i was hunting in orange but took it off for pictures
Do i think it was a waste of tax payer and my dollars to send the CPO to my door; sure. Of all the conservation laws out there i can't imagine there wasn't something more serious to investigate than a guy not wearing orange in a harvest pic. 

It is what it is.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

CSchelk2 said:


> This thread has basically gone to opinions versus law. While i agree with crankn101 that many laws are dumb/lame, laws are laws and i will do everything i can to follow them.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


so do you need to wear blaze orange if you take a picture of a deer at your house that has been mounted and turned into sausage? for the record, game laws should be followed and Crankn sounds like the kind of lunatic we need game laws for, but the lack of knowledge by many hunters is ridiculous.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

CSchelk2 said:


> This thread has basically gone to opinions versus law. While i agree with crankn101 that many laws are dumb/lame, laws are laws and i will do everything i can to follow them.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


Well I guess it depends on where the picture was taken. What if you got home and pulled the deer out into your yard and took pictures? 

I agree though this is a dumb law the guy taking the picture probably had orange on anyway. Sometimes I think laws are made grey so officers can write tickets and common sense gets tossed out the door.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

CSchelk2 said:


> This thread has basically gone to opinions versus law. While i agree with crankn101 that many laws are dumb/lame, laws are laws and i will do everything i can to follow them.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


Not going full out CSI on you, just curious. 

1. Did you have a gun with you in the pics?

2. Were the pics taken where you were hunting or say your back yard with woods or whatever as a back ground.

I also dislike the blaze orange, I feel it takes away from the pic because of the obnoxious color. As I stated before CO uses social media big time to catch on to possible leads. I agree with you and others that some laws seem stupid, but if you want to play the game and you disregard the laws, well what happens, happens.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

maxx98 said:


> Well I guess it depends on where the picture was taken. What if you got home and pulled the deer out into your yard and took pictures?
> 
> I agree though this is a dumb law the guy taking the picture probably had orange on anyway. Sometimes I think laws are made grey so officers can write tickets and common sense gets tossed out the door.


Maxx98 beat me to it lol


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

CSchelk2 said:


> This thread has basically gone to opinions versus law. While i agree with crankn101 that many laws are dumb/lame, laws are laws and i will do everything i can to follow them.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


I'd have said, ''When I see it as a law to abide by, I will. Until then, I'll take pics butt naked if I choose to''.
Then maybe a get off my lawn.


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

I was on the property where i hunt, during hunting hours. I was not actively hunting nor did i have a loaded firearm near me. I honestly dont know why it was worth coming to my door but from an outside perspective i could see someone seeing the picture and thinking i wasn't wearing orange.

If i were to harvest another buck with a firearm i would simply keep the pictures off of the internet. I don't feel i did anything wrong and the CPO never stated that i broke the law; he was inquiring about the situation. I'm not going to get attitude with the CPO; pissing off LE will have no benefits and everything worked out in the end. I just wanted to state that it was a silly situation.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Exactly, do your best. But if its not good enough do you want every DB calling the cops and making a big deal out of it? crap happens.


We don't get to decide on what laws we choose to follow. 

If I ever get a ticket for hunting it will be absolutely a mistake. I wont blatantly brake the law when it comes to hunting. It means to much to me to lose it.


----------



## 457121 (Oct 27, 2017)

friedm1 said:


> so do you need to wear blaze orange if you take a picture of a deer at your house that has been mounted and turned into sausage? for the record, game laws should be followed and Crankn sounds like the kind of lunatic we need game laws for, but the lack of knowledge by many hunters is ridiculous.


That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard today. A game warden telling you that you NEED to wear blaze orange (like it's a law) when taking pictures during shotgun season. Goodnight!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

In WI where I rifle hunt you wont find me without orange much. If I shoot one I will sometime lose a layer to get and drag but I take the orange off, take layer off and put orange right back on. F the orange army.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

CSchelk2 said:


> I was on the property where i hunt, during hunting hours. I was not actively hunting nor did i have a loaded firearm near me. I honestly dont know why it was worth coming to my door but from an outside perspective i could see someone seeing the picture and thinking i wasn't wearing orange.
> 
> If i were to harvest another buck with a firearm i would simply keep the pictures off of the internet. I don't feel i did anything wrong and the CPO never stated that i broke the law; he was inquiring about the situation. I'm not going to get attitude with the CPO; pissing off LE will have no benefits and everything worked out in the end. I just wanted to state that it was a silly situation.


Well good to know you have a CO that is working hard to keep things on the up and up and was cool with you (level headed)



457121 said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I've heard today. A game warden telling you that you NEED to wear blaze orange (like it's a law) when taking pictures during shotgun season. Goodnight!


Not much of a game warden if he/she sees pics of a guy in the field posted on FB during gun season with no blaze on lol. I believe that would raise some flags


----------



## CSchelk2 (Sep 26, 2017)

Here is the picture i originally was referring to in regards to greentree; the deer must be tagged prior to moving the animal. Was the law broken in this situation, i would say yes. I'm not out to enforce minute laws like this. A tag must be placed on the antlers or on the leg. 

FYI: I'm 99% sure of the location of this photo and my property starts a mere 10 feet above this picture. 

View attachment 6666485


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

CSchelk2 said:


> Here is the picture i originally was referring to in regards to greentree; the deer must be tagged prior to moving the animal. Was the law broken in this situation, i would say yes. I'm not out to enforce minute laws like this. A tag must be placed on the antlers or on the leg.
> 
> View attachment 6666485


I saw it and it seems dumb too. I wouldn't call it in, but it wouldn't surprise me if someone does

Hell, when I was a kid my Dad and I were running trot lines on the Osage in Mo when the GW checked us when we started running lines and followed us the whole time running a specific line. The law states no more than 33 hooks per line, heck we hit 33 the first 1/3 of the line, we were way over. Ignorance on my dad's part and we were lucky, the GW gave us a warning and said to pull that line. Since then I try to know the laws as best as possible.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

crankn101 said:


> Nothing but another form of govt taxation. Make everything as difficult as possible and tax people when they dont follow every ******ed law out there.
> .


Tagging a deer before you move it , my gosh, how difficult.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Well, was it Adam? If it happened in July I,m sure we would have heard about it by now, or did it get resolved as a mistake? I couldn't read all 15 pages on this sorry


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

CSchelk2 said:


> I was on the property where i hunt, during hunting hours. I was not actively hunting nor did i have a loaded firearm near me. I honestly dont know why it was worth coming to my door but from an outside perspective i could see someone seeing the picture and thinking i wasn't wearing orange.
> 
> If i were to harvest another buck with a firearm i would simply keep the pictures off of the internet. I don't feel i did anything wrong and the CPO never stated that i broke the law; he was inquiring about the situation. I'm not going to get attitude with the CPO; pissing off LE will have no benefits and everything worked out in the end. I just wanted to state that it was a silly situation.


 I think LEO was totally within his rights to investigate. Heck, how many big time criminals get busted because a tail light is out? It gave him a reason to check your place for any other, bigger violations. As to "silly situation," I'd agree. What are blaze orange laws in place for? To increase hunter safety in the field. You were in the field, rifle season was in progress, you are a hunter, you were moving around, you were moving a deer around. All excellent reasons to wear blaze orange; so some dumbass doesn't shoot your nonblaze wearing butt!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

willphish4food said:


> I think LEO was totally within his rights to investigate. Heck, how many big time criminals get busted because a tail light is out? It gave him a reason to check your place for any other, bigger violations. As to "silly situation," I'd agree. What are blaze orange laws in place for? To increase hunter safety in the field. You were in the field, rifle season was in progress, you are a hunter, you were moving around, you were moving a deer around. All excellent reasons to wear blaze orange; so some dumbass doesn't shoot your nonblaze wearing butt!


Though I totally disagree with them coming to his house and the mindset of “it gave them a reason to check for other violations”. Last time I checked this wasn’t a communist country. I do agree with the rest of this post. Sounds like you have hunted Pa. a time or two.


----------



## AussieLongDraw (Nov 25, 2018)

Off topic abit (kinda) but this young bloke from South Australia is the real deal, been on a couple of hunts with him years ago and the guy is a machine. Really hope he puts some more vids up.

Go to Youtube and do a search for "Casey McCallum Bowhunting" I cant post a link coz im still a greenstick round here.

Im not going to throw any opinions in on the Adam Greentree saga but if hes broken the hes broken the law,, its pretty simple.


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

CSchelk2 said:


> This thread has basically gone to opinions versus law. While i agree with crankn101 that many laws are dumb/lame, laws are laws and i will do everything i can to follow them.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


This example is EXACTLY the reason I don't post pics on facebook or text them my buddies. You never know who they are going to show them to. Some jealous A-hole will see them and turn you in for some interpreted "infraction" and then you have to be inconvenienced by the law coming to your door when you did nothing wrong. I called a local retired GW and asked him about this situation and other similar ones. He said he wouldn't write a ticket because technically the guy was done hunting. Here if you are not hunting , you don't have to wear orange. Not to mention, the A-hole has just sent a GW on a wild goose chase when I'm certain they had better things to be doing like catching real poachers!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

1simplemann said:


> This example is EXACTLY the reason I don't post pics on facebook or text them my buddies. You never know who they are going to show them to. Some jealous A-hole will see them and turn you in for some interpreted "infraction" and then you have to be inconvenienced by the law coming to your door when you did nothing wrong. I called a local retired GW and asked him about this situation and other similar ones. He said he wouldn't write a ticket because technically the guy was done hunting. Here if you are not hunting , you don't have to wear orange. Not to mention, the A-hole has just sent a GW on a wild goose chase when I'm certain they had better things to be doing like catching real poachers!


Lol, you have to be trying awfully hard to screw up a hero shot regarding legalities.........


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

MNarrow said:


> Lol, you have to be trying awfully hard to screw up a hero shot regarding legalities.........


 That doesnt mean losers on the internet wont piss and moan and call the law and waste everyone's time...


----------



## Whitetail5 (Nov 29, 2018)

The law is the law black and white. A Lot of hunters try to find that grey area and stretch it


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^So there's a law that states I have to wear orange for pics during firearms season?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Laws are black and white, thats why we have so man lawyers running around...


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Lol, you have to be trying awfully hard to screw up a hero shot regarding legalities.........


It's easy. Let me give you a scenario that probably happens thousands of times a year across the country. Hunter A and B goes hunting during rifle season. They are wearing orange according to the law. Hunter A shoots a deer. Get's his partner. They track the deer, Find the deer, tag the deer, THEN he takes off his jacket and orange vest. Rolls up his sleeves to gut the deer. He finishes. It's a good deer and he is happy so his buddy then starts snapping pics with his phone. Then he puts his jacket and vest back on and they drag the deer out and go home or Hunter B keeps hunting. That same scenario has happened to me several times in both roles. Sound innocent enough and perfectly legal here in MT. However the sticky part is that Hunter A and B probably show the pic to some friends and maybe send a few pics. That friend may send it to his buddy and so on. Eventually that pic is going to get to somebody who's gonna say "he's not wearing orange!". Maybe that you and that person don't get along or maybe he is some boy scout that can't mind his own business. Either way, the chances are pretty good they will turn Hunter A in for "not wearing orange". Next thing you know the law is at his door asking questions. That scenario is so easy to do. In the end,it will end up being a big waste of everyone's time.


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

crankn101 said:


> That doesnt mean losers on the internet wont piss and moan and call the law and waste everyone's time...


Exactly!


----------



## dan46n2 (Aug 19, 2015)

It appears he's been been convicted and sentencing will be Monday 3/11
LINK to NSW Courts

Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Interesting I wonder if that is why he spent the last 3 months running around the US hunting. 

I couldn't tell from the link what did he end up getting convicted for? What is the crime there like compared to here?


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

Guilty. Welp. I wonder if all the people on here being horrible to the aussies for trying to tell the truth have enough balls and pride to apologise.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wade883 said:


> Guilty. Welp. I wonder if all the people on here being horrible to the aussies for trying to tell the truth have enough balls and pride to apologise.


I wouldn’t bet the farm on it.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

and UA and hoyt and mtn ops etc. still sponsor him? gross


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I stand by everything I’ve said, since being found guilty, throw the book at him. He’s earned it.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Time for the sponsors to step up


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Sponsors will step up, but have to consult legal team first, contracts and such nowadays are ridiculous.

One would think the first statement would pertain to ethics and legal practices in regards to hunting sponsorships!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkcity (Nov 5, 2018)

it's only been 2 days, will be interesting to see the fallout, if any.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Again what has he been actually convicted of?


----------



## MountainManz (Feb 24, 2011)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/24ssp1g]greentreepoacher by Zach Even, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I am kinda curious about all the up and coming “Social Media Influencers” that have tied their boat to Greentree and what they are going to do. One in particular I know of was actually hunting with Greentree around the time of the charge. I am betting they bank on not a ton of people knowing about this.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I can not see results from that link?


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> I am kinda curious about all the up and coming “Social Media Influencers” that have tied their boat to Greentree and what they are going to do. One in particular I know of was actually hunting with Greentree around the time of the charge. I am betting they bank on not a ton of people knowing about this.


wonder if greentree took hanes poaching on national park and cam just had no idea. all while under armour footed the bill


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

bojangles808 said:


> wonder if greentree took hanes poaching on national park and cam just had no idea. all while under armour footed the bill


Not Cam, but there are several others that were over there with him around that time.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

also wonder if that quiver sniffer brian call will now apologize to me after he threw a hissy fit when i called him out on instagram in october for hunting with a poacher like greentree. bunch of clowns


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Not Cam, but there are several others that were over there with him around that time.


who? americans?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

I just can't believe this. The guy seemed so humble and wholesome (sarcasm). He only said the F word 418 times on the Joe Rogan Experience. What does this mean for the future of my online heroes?

Next thing you know Randy Newberg is gonna get caught on video fornicating with a llama. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BiNsVCfHBpN/

Cam Hanes
John Dudley
Joe Rogan
Remi Warren


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

MNarrow said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BiNsVCfHBpN/
> 
> Cam Hanes
> John Dudley
> ...


I like 2 of those people but wasn't this picture from Lanai?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Post.Malone said:


> I like 2 of those people but wasn't this picture from Lanai?


Sorry, yes, from Lanai.


----------



## parkcity (Nov 5, 2018)

hate to see Remi associated with him, i don't mind Joe but couldn't care less about the others. i'll bet he'll adopt the "deny till i die" approach and that the courts screwed him and it's a mistake and he's appealing. i'd like to know what he was actually charged with though.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

The only thing I remember about this guy is he put the wrong caliber bullets in a pistol he had in the backcountry. Pretty much sums him up for me


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

What little I’ve seen of Greentree I bet he gar holed whoever else was with him and went to “his” honey hole alone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR_31 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is also the guy who supposedly ran into a sow grizzly and cub in Colorado, claimed he was charged by it, but yet had enough time and wherewithal to make sure he filmed it on his iPhone with his 1911 drawn just so he could put on his Instagram story....


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

AR_31 said:


> This is also the guy who supposedly ran into a sow grizzly and cub in Colorado, claimed he was charged by it, but yet had enough time and wherewithal to make sure he filmed it on his iPhone with his 1911 drawn just so he could put on his Instagram story....


And he had the wrong caliber bullets for that gun


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Post.Malone said:


> And he had the wrong caliber bullets for that gun


kinda getting off track, but how did he even have it?


----------



## Indiana21 (Aug 26, 2017)

Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post.... 

Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.

"Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


----------



## nhughes5 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sucks for him !


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


What has he done for bowhunting and conversation? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

Is that what were calling poaching in a national park now? Conservation? Lol come on


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.



G'day Adam!


----------



## Gooldylocks (Nov 15, 2018)

Indiana21 said:


> He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> .


But we aren't talking about accidentally crossing a boundary... from what it sounds like this is much more equitable to waltzing into the middle of Yellowstone and blasting a bison, not being on the side of the road that is a safety zone as opposed to open hunting area without realizing it.


----------



## eugenegant (Jul 2, 2014)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


Pretty sure I could hunt 365 days a year and not "accidentally" hunt in a National Park. Guess you gotta do what you gotta do to get them pics for the 'Gram, though. Also, not sure that pleading guilty is sign of credibility - don't have much choice when the evidence against you is cut and dried.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


Lol. At this whole post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Quiver sniffee

My favorite AT term!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


I agree with this dude. Tone down the recreational outrage. Surprised you guys have time to post here, between reading all your state's game regs, feeding the needy and arrowing no fewer than three dozen deer a year.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Breaking News: "He has just hired Spook Spann as his defense attorney."
> 
> It has been rumored that Spook went to law school after he was banned from hunting on tv. Got his law degree and passed the board in Australia. He used youtube and a cheat sheet for the test.
> 
> It will only be a matter of days until this is cleared up for AG.


Fake news....Spook Spann will only defend Spook Spann cause Spook Spann only cares about Spook Spann


----------



## AR_31 (Aug 21, 2012)

DeftArrow said:


> I agree with this dude. Tone down the recreational outrage. Surprised you guys have time to post here, between reading all your state's game regs, feeding the needy and arrowing no fewer than three dozen deer a year.


Doesn’t really matter what good you’ve done in the past because it typically goes unnoticed to the masses. When you screw up and make the rest of the hunting community look bad as a whole in the public eye, you don’t deserve the benefit of the doubt. I’m sure he’s going to rebound from it regardless, but in my opinion, nobody that does something like that (knowingly or unknowingly) deserves to get a free pass. Period.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

DeftArrow said:


> I agree with this dude. Tone down the recreational outrage. Surprised you guys have time to post here, between reading all your state's game regs, feeding the needy and arrowing no fewer than three dozen deer a year.


Pretty irresponsible to not read your state's game regs


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


Lol, where is he owning it?


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I’m trying to figure out how the guy has done so much for bowhunting when he’s got one of the filthiest, most repugnant mouths ever, and 99.9999999999999999999% of the world has no clue who he is. That percentage is probably a little low, actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1trakryder (Sep 8, 2014)

Don’t like to resurrect threads but here it is. Don’t know this dude so I cannot speak for a second with regard to his character. Bottom line is that when you make a choice to attempt to profit from this sport we love you have a real responsibility to do it better than the next guy. Lots of us recreational folk have apps like OnX. There are other options. Bottom line is he had the tech to avoid the issue. He didn’t use it. He’s subject to the same penalty of law that we all are. The chips will fall where they fall. And we will all continue to do what we do. Hopefully the story reminds us all we have a responsibility to do all we can to pursue the game we chase within the letter of the law. Sponsors will react to the issue as they need to in order to save face with our community and life will go on. Hope the next guy won’t screw up like this.


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

DeftArrow said:


> I agree with this dude. Tone down the recreational outrage. Surprised you guys have time to post here, between reading all your state's game regs, feeding the needy and arrowing no fewer than three dozen deer a year.



Hmmmm him not tagging the deer before moving it as mentioned earlier could be interpreted as an innocent mistake due to ignorance of foreign rules...pay your fine, say you learned your lesson and move on. Him choosing not to address this issue aside from private messages claiming that they're trumped up charges (despite pleading guilty) and actively deleting any comments about it combined with a complete lack of any official account of what happened from either him, the courts or game wardens leaves us with not much choice but to assume these Aussie boys are at least somewhat accurate in their reports...how come your journalists have nothing to say about this though m8's? Here in BC our media doesn't know the difference between a hunter and a poacher but they still do a semi-decent job of giving us the details when COs press charges https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/hunting-grizzly-bear-liu-guns-1.4974005


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


Sorry to disillusion you mate but there was nothing "accidental" about him crossing a boundary, the "boundary" was the fence to a property he owns which backs onto a National Park. He has admitted guilt and will take his medicine when it is imposed, you trying to somehow justify or explain his actions when he has already pleaded guilty to the charges will not change the facts. How his sponsors react remains to be seen but I wouldn't discount a vocation change.


----------



## Hunt the wild (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll chime back in now that a plea has been entered. Australia has a very precarious relationship with hunting and bowhunting especially. Public land hunting is illegal in many states, bowhunting is illiegal in many states. Many, most even, would like to see it go away here. Greentrees actions serve as textbook example for those opposed to hunting, playing into the idea we are irresponsible can't follow rules. His actions have done the rounds in the local media, and I'm sure will continue to do so. This, I think, is why so many Australians are outraged at. Poaching in National Parks is a very sensitive topic here, surly Greentree knew this. Those saying he crossed boundaries accidently; for a range of reasons I don't think that fits this story well. The courts have shown leancy for legitimate similar mistakes in the past so I'm not sure either why anyone would have found out or why he'd enter a guilty plea. Ultimatly, those with fame are praised more for the successes, but treated more harshly for their mistakes. That is totally fair. Once Greentree has paid his debt to sociiety, I'll forgive him. Now is not that time.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

lawbreaking poacher.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I laugh at the comments on his foul mouth. I don't really care about that I think their culture is a little different when it comes to F word and other words so that never really bothered me. 

Not for one minute do I think he made a mistake. I think he knew what he was doing but cared more about killing things than following the rules. He deserve everything he gets for what he did. 

It will be interesting what you hear on this from his buddies. They are in a tough spot a little. They are all friends, pretty good friends from what I could tell. They look like turds not saying anything but then do you really want to come down on one of your friends? I think they should because like I said I don't think this was a honest mistake.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I bet that no one will address it. In reality there are very very few people here in the US who will ever know this happened. I feel certain that his "friends" may distance themselves from him and some sponsors may quietly just quit endorsing him, but none of them will bring it up or have a comment about it. Almost all of the above mentioned archery "celebrities" only talk to people on podcasts with friends or social media. They never put themselves into open questioning where they could be called on something like this (Damage Control) so their is no positive to them for even acknowledging that it happened. I like some of his friends and love some of his sponsors and I do hope I'm wrong! We will see!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Hunt the wild said:


> I'll chime back in now that a plea has been entered. Australia has a very precarious relationship with hunting and bowhunting especially. Public land hunting is illegal in many states, bowhunting is illiegal in many states. Many, most even, would like to see it go away here. Greentrees actions serve as textbook example for those opposed to hunting, playing into the idea we are irresponsible can't follow rules. His actions have done the rounds in the local media, and I'm sure will continue to do so. This, I think, is why so many Australians are outraged at. Poaching in National Parks is a very sensitive topic here, surly Greentree knew this. Those saying he crossed boundaries accidently; for a range of reasons I don't think that fits this story well. The courts have shown leancy for legitimate similar mistakes in the past so I'm not sure either why anyone would have found out or why he'd enter a guilty plea. Ultimatly, those with fame are praised more for the successes, but treated more harshly for their mistakes. That is totally fair. Once Greentree has paid his debt to sociiety, I'll forgive him. Now is not that time.


 Good post,
*But* suppose if his actions really do get played to the hilt politically and thus lead to the loss of your collective bowhunting privileges, is there really any way possible for him to 'pay his debt to society?'
("Society" in this context being specifically the hunting community.)

If I were to lose my bowhunting priveleges because of the actions of a poacher, there will never be anything approaching forgiveness...


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

redhouse2 said:


> I bet that no one will address it. In reality there are very very few people here in the US who will ever know this happened. I feel certain that his "friends" may distance themselves from him and some sponsors may quietly just quit endorsing him, but none of them will bring it up or have a comment about it. Almost all of the above mentioned archery "celebrities" only talk to people on podcasts with friends or social media. They never put themselves into open questioning where they could be called on something like this (Damage Control) so their is no positive to them for even acknowledging that it happened. I like some of his friends and love some of his sponsors and I do hope I'm wrong! We will see!


Wouldn't it be good press for Hoyt to put out a press release saying they do not condone poaching like other companies have in the past?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I read he owns ground that is next to the park? sounds like a pretty convenient "hunting" spot to me. If he made an honest mistake he sure doesn't want to tell anyone about it. Looks like each offense only cost him 6600$ Not sure how many animals he took off the park but it may have been worth the fines?

I never saw any of his stuff, I don't follow social media at all, just a few forums and some youtube.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree that I think it would be good in mine and your eyes. However large companies don't look at it that way. They look at it like they are ok with us being mad and betting on most of us forgetting and since the large majority of their customers will never hear of this or know it happened, why should they inform them. I bet they will just stay silent. But like I said, I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

So he got hit with 12k in fines? Seems like nothing for him. He doesn't seem like a guy that hurts for money. Can he still hunt there? 

I was curious if the reason he was hunting all over the US for the last few months was because of this. 

The Aussie guys on here made it seem like they are strict over there almost like he would get jail time. Sounds like a slap on the wrist to me.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

dtrkyman said:


> Looks like each offense only cost him 6600$


Given to my understanding he has yet to be sentenced - how do you know this ??


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

johnno said:


> Given to my understanding he has yet to be sentenced - how do you know this ??


I saw it on some search, not sure where, may not have been sentence but those are supposedly the max fines for the offense.

Maybe on reddit?


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

I laugh how all his social media accounts (including his wife’s showing hunting) are disabled. If you’re gonna be a bear, be a grizzly.....or maybe it’s a wallyabe/kangaroo thing for Aussies.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Hunt the wild said:


> I'll chime back in now that a plea has been entered. Australia has a very precarious relationship with hunting and bowhunting especially. Public land hunting is illegal in many states, bowhunting is illiegal in many states. Many, most even, would like to see it go away here. Greentrees actions serve as textbook example for those opposed to hunting, playing into the idea we are irresponsible can't follow rules. His actions have done the rounds in the local media, and I'm sure will continue to do so. This, I think, is why so many Australians are outraged at. Poaching in National Parks is a very sensitive topic here, surly Greentree knew this. Those saying he crossed boundaries accidently; for a range of reasons I don't think that fits this story well. The courts have shown leancy for legitimate similar mistakes in the past so I'm not sure either why anyone would have found out or why he'd enter a guilty plea. Ultimatly, those with fame are praised more for the successes, but treated more harshly for their mistakes. That is totally fair. Once Greentree has paid his debt to sociiety, I'll forgive him. Now is not that time.


Just to clarify some misinformation in this post, bowhunting is only prohibited in Tasmania, you can hunt feral animals in every other state.. The rules vary from state to state and some are better than others but Tassie is the only state that bans the sport. 
The sport of hunting is entrenched in Australia with both gun and bow and is in a no more precarious position than the US. The greenies would like to stop all forms of hunting here, fishing, horse riding and fly swatting as well, just like your greenies over there but our hunters and fisherman have the numbers at present to keep them under control.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Just to clarify some misinformation in this post, bowhunting is only prohibited in Tasmania, you can hunt feral animals in every other state.. The rules vary from state to state and some are better than others but Tassie is the only state that bans the sport.
> The sport of hunting is entrenched in Australia with both gun and bow and is in a no more precarious position than the US. The greenies would like to stop all forms of hunting here, fishing, horse riding and fly swatting as well, just like your greenies over there but our hunters and fisherman have the numbers at present to keep them under control.


The great thing we have in the US, that I think is unique to the US, is that hunting/fishing and conservation have been tied together in a way that is very hard for anti-hunters to fight against. The Pittman-Robertson Act was truly the greatest gift given to American sportsman. I'd imagine that the Roosevelt's never would have believed how much we would go on to recover our wild game, fisheries, and migratory bird numbers with the actions they took. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

BIP said:


> I laugh how all his social media accounts (including his wife’s showing hunting) are disabled. If you’re gonna be a bear, be a grizzly.....or maybe it’s a wallyabe/kangaroo thing for Aussies.


His accounts are up and running fine, I just saw a few new posts on his page


----------



## AR_31 (Aug 21, 2012)

weldermike70 said:


> His accounts are up and running fine, I just saw a few new posts on his page


I think he was referring to the fact that the comment sections are being highly filtered right now


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

You would think he would make a statement about his side of the story, I mean if I was trying to promote myself on social media as the real deal I would fess up if I made a mistake.

He can do as he pleases and it doesn't change what he did or didn't do, but after all that time anything he says now is just going to be made out to sound as good as possible!

Maybe he can hunt Illinois with Brackett!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> You would think he would make a statement about his side of the story, I mean if I was trying to promote myself on social media as the real deal I would fess up if I made a mistake.
> 
> He can do as he pleases and it doesn't change what he did or didn't do, but after all that time anything he says now is just going to be made out to sound as good as possible!
> 
> Maybe he can hunt Illinois with Brackett!


I agree with that. And if Hoyt stays silent on this it makes them look very bad...........they need to distance themselves from him and more importantly, let everyone know they are cutting ties.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

weldermike70 said:


> His accounts are up and running fine, I just saw a few new posts on his page


But you can’t leave a comment so that means they aren’t “up and running”.....


----------



## CheckpintGnarly (Feb 16, 2019)

Indiana21 said:


> Adam Greentree has done more for the sport of bow hunting and conservation than any of you could ever hope to. He pled guilty and paid his is paying his fines. If you hunted as much of the year as he does you would probably accidentally cross a boundary too. Aaron Snyder has candidly talked about similar things on his podcast dealing with accidentally breaking game laws(when you're hunting WELL over half the year, eventually something is bound to happen) And again similarly everyone on here is talking **** and speculating with limited information via a Facebook post....
> 
> Now there has been big names that have poached and poached on camera and hid bodies of animals, and have lied and been 100% a-holes, so sure fine those guys lock them up, but he is pleading guilty and owning it, and cooperating to the fullest.
> 
> "Ive never heard of him and dont know anything about austrailia but lock him up!" Get real.


I think the big difference between him and Aron is that Aron will tell the truth if he ****ed up and admits when he makes a mistake, while Greentree denies everything, blocks comments and pretends as if it never happened. If it was an honest mistake of losing track of boundary lines and he came out with a statement explaining the situation and taking responsibility then there probably wouldn't be so much hate


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Sponsors will likely await sentencing. I could care less what they do as I do not follow these guys, but under armor dumped the Bomars for legally spear hunting, even though they act like tools, they acted like that before the spear kill!


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Bomars we’re different because all of the animal rights crew were going crazy. I still say that they are all planning to just quietly let it go away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

redhouse2 said:


> Bomars we’re different because all of the animal rights crew were going crazy. I still say that they are all planning to just quietly let it go away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would expect nothing less..


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

BIP said:


> But you can’t leave a comment so that means they aren’t “up and running”.....


Sure you can, I just looked him up right now and commenting is available. Theres a video playing while im typing


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

What he means is that any and all comments about anything to do with this subject are almost instantly taken down.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

weldermike70 said:


> Sure you can, I just looked him up right now and commenting is available. Theres a video playing while im typing


Ok then. Ask him about the violation. And then check back in a few hours and wonder where your comment is............


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Not on instagram or anything, why doesn’t everyone on this thread with an account bomb him with questions, I would think they would have a hard time keeping up once people see what’s going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsm213 (Apr 26, 2011)

Who gives a [email protected]$k really. 
You guys should go back to following Justin Beiber lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

tsm213 said:


> Who gives a [email protected]$k really.


 I do because a game law violator is a THIEF, and I* hate* thieves.
Clear it up any?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

tsm213 said:


> Who gives a [email protected]$k really.


I would imagine the people who gives a [email protected]$k are the people who care about respecting game laws and trying to promote hunting in a positive way


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

MNarrow said:


> tsm213 said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a [email protected]$k really.
> ...


It shouldn’t be so hard for people to understand this.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

MNarrow said:


> Ok then. Ask him about the violation. And then check back in a few hours and wonder where your comment is............


I'm not the kind of person to harass somebody just for entertainment. Not my style.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

weldermike70 said:


> Sure you can, I just looked him up right now and commenting is available. Theres a video playing while im typing


Really....check out Instagram fan boy....


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

BIP said:


> View attachment 6774441
> 
> 
> Really....check out Instagram fan boy....


#1 watch what you say to me ok, and #2 what you posted makes no sense. And iv'e been on Instagram from day one when nobody went near it because it was only a mobile based photo sharing app. So don't get smart with me and go back to facebook where you belong with all the other name calling trouble makers.


----------



## CheckpintGnarly (Feb 16, 2019)

BIP said:


> View attachment 6774441
> 
> 
> Really....check out Instagram fan boy....


i just did, can still comment, im pretty sure you've just been blocked from commenting


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

weldermike70 said:


> I'm not the kind of person to harass somebody just for entertainment. Not my style.


Lol, that has nothing to do with his accounts being up and running fine.


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

Saw a new video pop up from him in my youtube feed the other day...went to go check out the comments and big surprise, disabled altogether.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I think the Bomar's are a really interesting one to look into. 

UA dropped them like a bad date. Sarah was sponsored by UA, Josh wasn't. Josh killed the bear legally, Sarah was doing the video. I get it that it is a little different because the Animal Activist influence and UA business is much bigger than just hunting. 

With that Greentree broke a law within the hunting community and other than this site it is mostly getting brushed under the rug. My opinion is this is a bigger offense than the Bomars.


----------



## AR_31 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here’s a little bit of info for everyone not familiar with how this commenting stuff works on most social media platforms- you can filter user comments on pages based on keywords. So if he wanted to block comments that include the word “poach” or “illegal”, he could put those as keywords and the comment would automatically be blockedy so it was only visible to you and nobody else. So you would think you posted, but nobody else is going to ever see it. If something is posted outside the parameters of those filters (usually by using a more colorful word that he hasn’t thought of to filter, or via typos) it’s never going to show up and won’t cause a ruckus on his pages.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

maxx98 said:


> I think the Bomar's are a really interesting one to look into.
> 
> UA dropped them like a bad date. Sarah was sponsored by UA, Josh wasn't. Josh killed the bear legally, Sarah was doing the video. I get it that it is a little different because the Animal Activist influence and UA business is much bigger than just hunting.
> 
> With that Greentree broke a law within the hunting community and other than this site it is mostly getting brushed under the rug. My opinion is this is a bigger offense than the Bomars.


Lol if UA doesn't drop Greentree but did drop Sarah Bowmar.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

MNarrow said:


> Lol if UA doesn't drop Greentree but did drop Sarah Bowmar.


I agree. I completely understand why UA did what they did but I am not a 100% onboard with it. Specially since it was something that Josh did and Sarah didn't it was a really weird scenario. 

With that I do think they were young, dumb and a little naive with thinking what they could get away with. It wasn't a great business decision on their part.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at some of the comments on UA Instagram:

if UA stands for Unlawful Access, then he's the perfect rep.

@uahunt its finally out in the open now @uahunt bout time you make a statement about Greentwig and his poaching ways

Under Armor consistently gets in hot water with the people they choose to represent their brand. Why @uahunt?

Soooo, any Greentree update yet?

@uahunt I have always used UA products but will never buy from you again if you don’t drop and denounce dirtbag poacher @adam.greentree

Great vid, you dropping @adam.greentree yet or nah?

@uahunt you guys still sponsoring that **** @adam.greentree ��

Since Adam greentree has pleaded guilty on his poaching charges will he be removed from the UA hunt prostaff ?

I'm also anxiously waiting along with thousands of other sportsmen and women to hear a responses ...come on @uahunt..time to address the issue.

@adam.greentree will call it in.... in a national park that is. #poacher


----------



## AR_31 (Aug 21, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> I agree. I completely understand why UA did what they did but I am not a 100% onboard with it. Specially since it was something that Josh did and Sarah didn't it was a really weird scenario.
> 
> With that I do think they were young, dumb and a little naive with thinking what they could get away with. It wasn't a great business decision on their part.


In the words of Augustus McCrea- “you ride with the outlaw, you die with the outlaw...”

The Bowmar’s should have dumped by UA longgg before they actually were. The only fault I hold for UA is they bent to the non-hunting crowd once they made enough noise rather than sticking to their guns. The Bowmar’s have single handedly done more to hurt the public perception of hunting than most people ever will.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

AR_31 said:


> In the words of Augustus McCrea- “you ride with the outlaw, you die with the outlaw...”
> 
> The Bowmar’s should have dumped by UA longgg before they actually were. The only fault I hold for UA is they bent to the non-hunting crowd once they made enough noise rather than sticking to their guns. The Bowmar’s have single handedly done more to hurt the public perception of hunting than most people ever will.


HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A Lonesome Dove reference!
I love it!!!!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

And a few on Hoyt IG:

So when are y’all dropping that los poaching Adam Greentree? Might be time to switch to @mathewsinc

Any statement about your sponsored hunter, Adam Greentree. As a loyal Hoyt customer, I’m finding it hard not to switch to Prime if you continue to support a poacher

So how about that @adam.greentree? Or does he make you enough money that you don’t care?

Any thoughts on Adam Greentree recently pleading guilty to poaching?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Adam escaped conviction for hunting in a National Park, this won't sit well with other Australian Bowhunters, how it sits with his sponsors remains to be seen.
https://www.theherald.com.au/story/...tion-for-hunting-deer-in-national-park/?cs=12


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Quoted from the article above:

*"It must be recognised that the animal that you killed was a feral animal and one that has the potential to cause some harm to the environment," Magistrate Eckhold said.*

So now with THAT legal precedent we can now go in and kill gray wolves in Yellowstone without fear of conviction of crime, right? 
WhooHooo!


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

How exactly does one plead guilty but escape a conviction? Is that typical of some sort of conditional sentencing/plea bargaining over there or am I missing something? Basically the way things work in this crazy corner of the world once you plead out you've convicted yourself, I thought we ran off a very similar law system in Canada though. Maybe his lawyer made a plea deal that reduced it to a simple trespassing ticket or something, really not a lot to go by in that article though, I thought our journalists were bad over here lol. Either way ownership is the big issue here, if it was as simple as him shooting a buck on his neighbors property and having it run onto park land then taking ownership and addressing it instead of deleting/disabling comments would have gone a long way...his silence on the issue seems to say more than any of these cryptic news articles though. Curious about the Bryan Call interaction, I like that guy but did give a bit of a side eye when he had greentree on talking about the moose he shot in my backyard (not literally although now I wouldn’t put it past him) that he basically fed to a griz...and never once asked about the charges that he's facing...curious what story him, rogan, cam and dudley have been getting and whether or not rogan will address this now that he "beat" the case.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

45freezer said:


> How exactly does one plead guilty but escape a conviction? Is that typical of some sort of conditional sentencing/plea bargaining over there or am I missing something? Basically the way things work in this crazy corner of the world once you plead out you've convicted yourself, I thought we ran off a very similar law system in Canada though. Maybe his lawyer made a plea deal that reduced it to a simple trespassing ticket or something, really not a lot to go by in that article though, I thought our journalists were bad over here lol. Either way ownership is the big issue here, if it was as simple as him shooting a buck on his neighbors property and having it run onto park land then taking ownership and addressing it instead of deleting/disabling comments would have gone a long way...his silence on the issue seems to say more than any of these cryptic news articles though. Curious about the Bryan Call interaction, I like that guy but did give a bit of a side eye when he had greentree on talking about the moose he shot in my backyard (not literally although now I wouldn’t put it past him) that he basically fed to a griz...and never once asked about the charges that he's facing...curious what story him, rogan, cam and dudley have been getting and whether or not rogan will address this now that he "beat" the case.


No plea deal, in cases like this the judge has the power to basically rule any way he or she likes and in this case he thought the crime didn't deserve a conviction. I would expect other poachers would not receive the same leniency and future poachers can't use this decision as a precedent for future breeches.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow, proof of poached deer, guilty plea and no charges. If i ever need a lawyer I know who to call!

I guess now he will come out with a story explaining himself? No big deal I haven't seen any of his stuff and will now avoid it!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.sportingshooter.com.au/latest/bowhunter-adam-greentree-avoids-conviction-for-hunting-deer-in-national-park

"We will update the sponsors that drop Adam Greentree as they come in."


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

He's not on hoyt's website as sponsored anymore


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sooooo. Hmmmm. He pled guilty because he could not prove where he was when he took the shot. I guess it is hard to put myself in someone else's shoes but there is no way I could ever prove where I was when I took a shot. After a few days blood will be gone and I don't ping where I shoot animals even if I did is it really proof? Can he not kill on neighbors property and carry it into to the park to take pictures of him around a campfire. Not saying I believe what he is saying but if he has no proof a guilty plea will benefit him when it comes to jail time, fines, and sponsors. I guess I don't personally want to shred someone because he didn't have proof if that in fact was the reason for the guilty plea. I have a feeling sponsors will drop him regardless because bad press is never good.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Gamover06 said:


> Sooooo. Hmmmm. He pled guilty because he could not prove where he was when he took the shot. I guess it is hard to put myself in someone else's shoes but there is no way I could ever prove where I was when I took a shot. After a few days blood will be gone and I don't ping where I shoot animals even if I did is it really proof? Can he not kill on neighbors property and carry it into to the park to take pictures of him around a campfire. Not saying I believe what he is saying but if he has no proof a guilty plea will benefit him when it comes to jail time, fines, and sponsors. I guess I don't personally want to shred someone because he didn't have proof if that in fact was the reason for the guilty plea. I have a feeling sponsors will drop him regardless because bad press is never good.


The dude knew where he was when he shot that animal. I can prove most of my shots because I have them on video and you can tell by the surrounds. 

I have killed closed to 20 some deer with a rifle in WI season and I can take you to the exact spot I have killed them. I can tell you what the dam things were doing when I shot them.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

maxx98 said:


> The dude knew where he was when he shot that animal. I can prove most of my shots because I have them on video and you can tell by the surrounds.
> 
> I have killed closed to 20 some deer with a rifle in WI season and I can take you to the exact spot I have killed them. I can tell you what the dam things were doing when I shot them.


Not saying he didn't know were he was I am just saying if he wasn't videoing the hunt how would he prove it. Obviously I know where I shoot all of my animals but there is no way I can prove it because I don't video anything. In the court of law I would not be able to prove any of my kill spots unless they come out when they blood trail is still there.


----------



## CheckpintGnarly (Feb 16, 2019)

moose2367 said:


> He's not on hoyt's website as sponsored anymore


i just checked google's cashed page from March 1 2019 of their hunting pro staff page and he wasn't listed then either so it doesn't look like anything changed because of this.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Gamover06 said:


> Not saying he didn't know were he was I am just saying if he wasn't videoing the hunt how would he prove it. Obviously I know where I shoot all of my animals but there is no way I can prove it because I don't video anything. In the court of law I would not be able to prove any of my kill spots unless they come out when they blood trail is still there.


That makes sense. I have a hard time believing he would plead guilty if he wasn't.


----------



## tsm213 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

I give him the benefit of the doubt, it is between him and the outback at this point.

The toxic trash that persist on AT whenever one of these stories comes out will always try to burn a man down as a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

tsm213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, this clears things up just how I figured it would. I know he’s a better man than that. Definately a different type of person unlike some of the others who recently got caught. Sounds to me he got framed. You know the old saying, no good deed goes un punished.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

weldermike70 said:


> Thank you, this clears things up just how I figured it would. I know he’s a better man than that. Definately a different type of person unlike some of the others who recently got caught. Sounds to me he got framed. You know the old saying, no good deed goes un punished.


I am hoping there is a heavy bit of sarcasm in your post.....
Man, I was starting to wavier on my thoughts on this guy but that pretty much sealed it up. Money is NOT the issue with this guy. NOT ONE BIT. I don't believe that is crime is that horrible or that he should be burned at the state at all. In fact if he would of just stopped after the opening paragraph I would of said good for him to man up and lets move on. This letter is pretty ripe with idea that those reading it are idiots and that the legal system is out to get him and that we should actually feel sorry for the guy. Hopefully this blows over for him quickly, he learns his lesson (I sure hope so, but doubt it) and that he recovers from it. We will have to see.


----------



## kickindonkey (Oct 29, 2011)

ADAM GREENTREE ADAM GREENTREE ADAM GREENTREE. I never really had a problem with this guy until I found out he was a poacher. I and several other people have reached out several times and asked him to explan himself. Because if it is truly a missunderstanding I think real hunters would understand. Not only does he not do that....but he tries to cover it up and act like didn't happen. After talking to some other well known aussie hunters they act like this is something he is known for, and finally got caught. And most hunters understand that is the case with most people. They usally do something 1000 times if they get caught 1 in the act bc of lack of resources and timing. So F THIS GUY. I buy my gear (for the most part) spend a large % of my time and hard earned money trying to kill animals the right way and follow the rules. And people like this get sponsered for cheating??!?!?!? Its up to us as hunters to hold people responsible for their actions. Whether we like them or not, rules and regulations are put in place to protect the habitat and species we hunt for the greater good. And in any other sport if you do something dumb you loose sponsors, hunting should be the same way and it should be up to us to hold these people accountable and not follow them on SM and let the sponsors know the hunting public will not support this behavior.


----------



## kickindonkey (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes your right a fed agency planting evidence and a government plot to catch a hunter bc of "rumors" makes way more since than a guy that gets paid to kill things fudgeing the rules to kill things. : I'm sure you look great in your UA hunting gear too. This is the kind of sheep **** I'm talking about. I would have been much happier if he said "mate that place was so covered up with deer I couldn't help myself.....plus they kill several 1000 every year and waste the meat. Oh well, lesson learned I won't do that again."


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> I am hoping there is a heavy bit of sarcasm in your post.....
> Man, I was starting to wavier on my thoughts on this guy but that pretty much sealed it up. Money is NOT the issue with this guy. NOT ONE BIT. I don't believe that is crime is that horrible or that he should be burned at the state at all. In fact if he would of just stopped after the opening paragraph I would of said good for him to man up and lets move on. This letter is pretty ripe with idea that those reading it are idiots and that the legal system is out to get him and that we should actually feel sorry for the guy. Hopefully this blows over for him quickly, he learns his lesson (I sure hope so, but doubt it) and that he recovers from it. We will have to see.


I kind of wondered the same with the Money, it doesn't seem to be an issue for him. I would think if he was really innocent he would fight it at all costs. 

Also kind of shocked that he pleads guilty and then goes off that bad on the letter. I wonder how the judge feels about this. Seeming more and more turdy. It will be interesting to see if any of his "hunting buddies" respond if at all. It will also be interesting to see if they continue to interact with him. He was on Dudley's and Rogan's podcast while he was here. 

I will say if they don't make any statement one way or the other I would be disappointed.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, that statement makes him look horrible.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

^^Indeed.Wow that statement sucks.Framed,pled guilty to save $$$,and a days travel,etc .Yeh right.Haven't paid attention til the outcome but this...man that's a croc.


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

kickindonkey said:


> Yes your right a fed agency planting evidence and a government plot to catch a hunter bc of "rumors" makes way more since than a guy that gets paid to kill things fudgeing the rules to kill things. : I'm sure you look great in your UA hunting gear too. This is the kind of sheep **** I'm talking about. I would have been much happier if he said "mate that place was so covered up with deer I couldn't help myself.....plus they kill several 1000 every year and waste the meat. Oh well, lesson learned I won't do that again."


Sheep you mention? You don't know anything about me so pipe down, talking tough doesn't win arguments on the internet. The only sheep I see is a bunch of rat packing sheep following each other preying on somebodies misfortune and rolling the dice hoping they can do a victory dance for no reason but being miserable. I don't know the dude, really don't care what the hell he does, I think Under Armour is over priced rebadged Gander mountainish type apparal, and at best I find the guys hunts entertaining to watch but far from a reality for me. Does he seem like a honest genuine guy? He does from what they make it look like, it's video production, it's entertainment, it's a money maker to push crap and sell it. Maybe he's a down to earth guy and maybe he's a phoney. I don't know and you don't know, but you guys with your pre conceived notions on every topic are as predictable as it's gonna get dark tonight


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Geentree’s statement makes him look like a wanker.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

JMO. I wouldn't know Adam Greentree if he came to my front door, so all I know about him is what I've gathered from this thread. But bear in mind, AT has to be one of the most respected journalistic sources of true, accurate archery accounts (sarc). I say he got a free pass on this on this one. Sadly so, but it happens. Maybe what he wrote gave him something to try to live up to, because up to this point his actions don't reflect it.


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

So what is the point of a submitting a plea before evidence is presented there? Just trying to make sense of your legal system since I thought it was basically the same as Canada's besides the big wigs lol. Here basically the entire purpose of a plea is to see whether or not you're going to waste the courts time and taxpayer dollars going through a trial, if you plead guilty you forfeit a trial and if you plead not guilty, go to trial and are then found guilty based on evidence they will take that into consideration during sentencing and come down on you much harder than if you plead out and saved everyone the headache in the first place. His excuse about travel time and money would make enough sense if he hadn't been travelling the globe with his family doing guided hunts all over or the last year...as a BC resident it's relatively cheap to hunt here but when I see the prices non-residents pay just for tags alone (forget the guiding/outfitting fees, trophy fees, meat storage, taxidermy, travel costs etc) it's enough to make me praise the Lord and stomp my feet. The cost to get that bison rugged up alone most likely could have paid for a good chunk of lawyer fees...hell if it really went down how he says it did a go fund me would have raised that money overnight if rogan plugged it on his show, I kind of have a feeling he'll be on there in the next few weeks to play the victim card but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

The sad thing is I was reading the statement he put out and though hmmm I can see how the money would suck and I know nothing about Australia so maybe they law is a bunch of frauds......Then I woke up from reality slapping me in the face and sad NO money is not the reason you plead guilty. You just went on a 5 month vacation hunting animals all over North America. There is no way sponsors paid for all of that so it was not a free trip and had to cost WELL of $100,000 just in tags. If they did pay for the trip then you are making enough money from them that $100k wouldn't even be a splash in the pan for you. He also owns a company (I think builds fences) that has to make decent money because he very rarely works from the sounds of it. I feel like as a hunter or anyone that makes a living doing something and you are at risk of loosing your ability to make money doing that profession that you love and feel deeply passionate about you would fight tooth and nail if you were innocent. The fact that he said that money is the reason he pled guilty has convinced me that he was probably guilty. When you say it will cost you $80K to clear your name so you just pled guilty right after you a 5 Month hunting trip to a different continent is not going to sit well with ALOT of hunters. Sorry but I have a feeling your going to be missing out on a lot more then 80K now.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

"Professional Hunter" pleads guilty to a poaching charge and cites 6 hours of travel time to the courthouse as one of the excuses...................................................................

I literally laughed out loud reading the statement.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

He started posted stuff on IG about issues his government has with invasive species. Similar to his letter it makes him sound like a whiner. I am thinking the guy may crash and burn more.


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> "Professional Hunter" pleads guilty to a poaching charge and cites 6 hours of travel time to the courthouse as one of the excuses...................................................................
> 
> I literally laughed out loud reading the statement.


Doesn't he regularly talk about driving for multiple days through the outback to get to some of the remote places he hunts?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

45freezer said:


> Doesn't he regularly talk about driving for multiple days through the outback to get to some of the remote places he hunts?


Oh, that's hunting though!! Who needs to waste a day fighting a criminal charge that you're innocent of when you could be doing much cooler things!! What's the big deal about an innocent little poaching charge?!?

When your occupation is Professional Hunter you would probably not want to plead guilty to poaching.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

leftee said:


> ^^Indeed.Wow that statement sucks.Framed,pled guilty to save $$$,and a days travel,etc .Yeh right.Haven't paid attention til the outcome but this...man that's a croc.


I laughed pretty hard at the save a days travel.. Like dude you just burnt 3 months hunting in the US going on podcasts now you wanna act like clearing your name is cramping your 9-5 grind lol 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

tsm213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When Adam pleaded guilty I regained a little respect for the guy but after reading this post all respect is now gone. I know the history of the whole saga, this post is a pathetic attempt to justify what he did. "The DPI worked on gossip and hearsay to build a case against me" the guy pleaded guilty, no court would convict someone on gossip and hearsay, if you are truly innocent you fight the case to the end.
Adam if you read this think about what you have done and what you have said, you would have gained much more respect by standing up and saying I f*$#&d up, I was under pressure to produce and I made a bad decision.


----------



## Hlandry (Mar 16, 2016)

sad to here


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know Adam Greentree, have never watched his show. I do know that in the USA the game wardens tend to go much harder on celebrities than on the Average Joe. This drives the point home to the average Joe to not take the chance or it will cost you big bucks.
Some of you may know of Archie Phillips. He had his own hunting and fishing show out of Birmingham ALA. He was set up by a couple angry hunters. He had bought a 500 acre hunting property in Birmingham. He posted the property and wouldn't let the adjoining archery club hunt on his property. Archie was turkey hunting about 100 yards inside his property line. Evidently the game warden after an anonamous tip found some grain on the fence line that was put there by the angry hunters. Archie went to local court, and all the way to the surpeme court to beat the case and actually had the game law rewritten. It cost Archery well over $200,000 but he finally won. Think about this just for a minute. Some jealous hunter set Archie up to be arrested for hunting turkey over bait. Nothing died and yet it cost Archie over $200,000.
Not everybody can afford to do this. It is proven in court every day by the insurance companies, that it is much cheaper to plead and let it go than to go through the expense to fight the government. 
I have no dog in this fight. Just hate to see hunters judging other hunters.


----------



## tizonstreets (Jan 18, 2019)

Man... I never would've thought a forum full of hunters would be part of the "outrage culture"... why do people love seeing others torn down and ostracized? I'll never understand it.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

tizonstreets said:


> Man... I never would've thought a forum full of hunters would be part of the "outrage culture"... why do people love seeing others torn down and ostracized? I'll never understand it.


Because if you make your living off the outdoors you have to go above and beyond to not break the laws. You cant talk up one side of it for so long and then just say screw it and break the laws. 

I have a really good friend in the industry. He goes over the top to make sure he isn't breaking any laws.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

So, guilty of poaching and ended up with no hunting restrictions and no fine? Looks like the Gov't had a real strong case against him.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> Because if you make your living off the outdoors you have to go above and beyond to not break the laws. You cant talk up one side of it for so long and then just say screw it and break the laws.
> 
> I have a really good friend in the industry. He goes over the top to make sure he isn't breaking any laws.


Bingo


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Hoyt and UA taking awhile to release statements. UA went from posting almost daily on IG to nothing since March 6 when this news broke.


----------



## vtracer41 (Jan 25, 2019)

Saw on instagram, someone screen shot a message from Hoyt and Maven, that they are no longer associated with Greentree. I know kifaru is also not sending him any more free gear. Still no word from UA. Strange, they are usually quick to drop hunters.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

vtracer41 said:


> Saw on instagram, someone screen shot a message from Hoyt and Maven, that they are no longer associated with Greentree. I know kifaru is also not sending him any more free gear. Still no word from UA. Strange, they are usually quick to drop hunters.


Hmm talk about just fading away. Do you have a coy of this? 

Great that they are dumbing him but just come out and do it. I cant find anything on it.


----------



## vtracer41 (Jan 25, 2019)

These guys have been all over him since this all started









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Good on Hoyt.

And lol at the Making Hunting Great Again IG!!


----------



## vtracer41 (Jan 25, 2019)

They are brutal, lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

vtracer41 said:


> They are brutal, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Cameroon Hanes is hilarious as well

https://www.instagram.com/cameroonhanes/


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

MNarrow said:


> Cameroon Hanes is hilarious as well
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/cameroonhanes/


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## vtracer41 (Jan 25, 2019)

Haha, I like it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wade883 (Jul 2, 2018)

The case wasn’t “thrown out”. He took a plea deal because the evidence was overwhelming and he would not win if it went to hearing. He traded a conviction for a 2 year good behaviour bond. The judge wouldn’t have given him that sentence if the case was bull****. 

He is also STILL a coward. The statement he posted was not only utter crap, but posted to his Facebook which has all of approx 12000 followers - doesn’t have the balls to post it to his Instagram.


----------



## vtracer41 (Jan 25, 2019)

I used to follow him, and even after this I tried to give the benefit of the doubt, but it's tough. His response was on Facebook, where he has 300k less followers than ig. No mention of it at all on ig, and not only that, he started this crusade about the wasteful culling the park does. It just doesnt pass the smell test.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cam Hanes talks about the poaching on The Hunting Collective pod cast. The podcast came out today but was recorded March 12th.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

MHGA on IG is great...they hammer the bs in the hunting industry. Cam Hanes gets pissy with them as well. Pretty comical.


----------



## vtracer41 (Jan 25, 2019)

Gamover06 said:


> Cam Hanes talks about the poaching on The Hunting Collective pod cast. The podcast came out today but was recorded March 12th.


I was looking forward to some answers from this pod, but all they did was acknowledge the situation. I mean, I know it's not Ben or Cam's place to talk for Adam, but Adam surely hasn't made much of an effort other than the single facebook post "statement". Maybe Greentree hasn't said much more due to investigations into the DPI on his part? That's a stretch I imagine, but up until this, he surely wasn't shy about sharing his opinions.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Gamover06 said:


> Cam Hanes talks about the poaching on The Hunting Collective pod cast. The podcast came out today but was recorded March 12th.


http://thehuntingcollective.libsyn.com/cals-love-life-the-adam-greentree-case-an-interview-with-cameron-hanes-4219

Starts at 1:12. Goes to 1:30.

Cliff notes: Adam told Cam he didn't do it so that's that. Cam hasn't read much into the case.

This is how Cam is coming off in this pod regarding the poaching case and the "trumped-up charges":


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Cam is all about Cam


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Same way with Ben Obrien, he's to busy protecting his buddies and telling us all how we are going to bring an end to hunting if we don't stop smiling with dead animals, stop acting like were having fun while hunting and start telling everyone that it's all about absolutely 100% about nothing but meat!!!

(Before I get crucified, I eat everything I kill. But if it wasn't fun I would buy a beef from a local farmer or I would doe hunt with a rifle only)


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

If I cant eat something I wont shoot it. 

If I wasn't having fun doing it I wouldn't do it. 

They danced around it. He made a statement and it was horse duh duh. I would have asked them if they were in his position with the money he has would they fight it or take a plea to save money.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

So what do you think?

That those so called 'celebrity hunters' hunting with Greentree have erased all of their GPS tracks of the hunt? /grin


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beendare said:


> So what do you think?
> 
> That those so called 'celebrity hunters' hunting with Greentree have erased all of their GPS tracks of the hunt? /grin


LOL, I would bet the entire gps was smashed!!

maxx98, I agree with you I wouldn't shoot it either if I were not going to eat it. My words were because I listened to the first 9 or 10 of Obriens podcasts when they came out and they were all just hard for me to listen to. He was constantly shaming hunters for "how" they did it, why they did it and god forbid if they took a picture with an animal! So it kinda makes me laugh that when a "real" issue comes up (not one of his invented ones), he gives it a 15 second mention and no shaming!?! Kinda makes me question their motivations a little!


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

^^^^
Last 2 posts.
Like,Like,LIKE!!!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzF-rSSFHu2/

........because of all the messages to answer


----------

